# Poor Responders : Part 84



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

me first


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Dakota


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

bookmarking x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Lainey - I know..some people eh! I would love to hear about your experience. Whilst we don't need to look at de right now we may in the future. 

Suzie - must be difficult with your sis.

I have started on HRT! Had to drive 20 miles and go to 3 pharmacies to get my prescription filled though! I take it for 3 weeks, and need to call the clinic as soon as I bleed once I stop it, then we'll get me prescription. Worked out I might get my down regging injection on our 3rd anniversary. Do you reackon a couple of glasses of vino will do me any harm? 

Anna x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

just marking the spot!

Had a quick read thru the last lot of posts but not spending too long on here as feel rough as a big bag of rough things!  Nor can I remember when was the last time I posted and I can't check cos the server's gone on strike again, so forgive me if I repeat myself or if I've missed off anyone who's really having a mare at the mo but I'm just not with it right now!

Just wanted to say so sorry to hear about LJ's other half changing his mind and wanted to ask Anne to pass on a big text  to LJ from me!
Also Anne wanted to wish you and Jase good luck at this tribunal thing. So sorry it's come to this but I really hope you guys kick their 

 to Almond and Swinny, so sorry lovies  

Love to everyone else, sorry there aren't more persos but I need to get off here and go back to bed I think, as I've come down with yet another rotten cold and the inevitable chest infection that always seems to go with it!  Fortunately I didn't do what I did the last time and wait until it got desperate before I went to the doc so I'm loaded up with meds and busy trying to fit the asthma meds, steroids and the antibiotics around the all the pregnancy supplements - I'm sure I rattle when I walk!  Also am feeling a bit dumb as I ventured out today in the car as we'd run out of bread (usually I'd walk but didn't feel up to it) but went and scraped the bloody thing when I was trying to park. I KNEW I should have stayed indoors!  

Take care all!

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't had time to read back the last few days.  As there been any good news other than Lainey's blood results?

Anne.  from a post from someone else mentioning tribunals I guess Jason's company didn't say 'oh we are really sorry to have made a scape goat out of you, you can have your job back at £10k more'

Missy.  Sorry to hear about your DH and the financial situation with one of his old companies.  How did you get on at CRM?  It is funny that at the Lister they say it is compulsory counselling for DE but CRM didn't even mention counselling to me.

Purple. I am glad Candy is getting on OK. 

We had a really lovely weekend in Yorkshire with our friends who we hadnt seen for years.  Really nice and really relaxing.

Lots of love to everyone


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Back to work for me today tho was on a sales course at redditch, very exciting......not  

Lainey we did not need a new washing machine hun i just had to clean the filter and the pump  amazing what you can learn by reading the instructions  

Anne - oooo missus not long to wait now, im still waiting for my af    next couple of days i think as did ov late (but at least i ov'd for a bloody change  ) 

Sorry ladies, my mind has gone blank    Oh god i cant remember what anyone has said how embarrasing     Will pop back on later and have another look   and do some personals  i always go   when af is due  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

*Pix *and *Ali *- what is it that you do? Sounds so glamorous? *Pix*, hope you are feeling better after that snuggle.

*Ali* - what a brill idea re language - I am going to try that and see where it gets me - am sure they have internet in priz these days so will be able to keep you updated!!!

*Purps* - happy for Candy that the stitches are out - bet she looks cute winking at you the entire time - bless!

*Missy *- not good news re DPs work. It is a nightmare at the moment on the work front - nobody seems secure either in a job or being paid for jobs done. Bless DP for ebaying everything you own! What does he do for a job? Is it relatively easy for him to find work?

Very exiting about your matching appointment. I would be really interested to know how it is all done as I think we will end up going the donor route later this year. Don't suppose you could PM me to let me know how it works? Good luck with it.

*Suzie* - I think it was dead sweet of you to have children round at all - never mind give them their own playroom! Bet the parents were delighted! It will be your children one day - don't lose hope honey.

*Anna* - I just can't believe anyone could complain about having 3 children - that is just greedy! Most of us would just love one! Silly moo! Anne, those baseball bats are coming out rather a lot lately!!! (It goes without saying I totally agree with the sentiment!)

*Lainey *- I would have murdered anyone who said that being really fertile is as bad as being infertile. Never mind the advice on contraception - death would solve the problem!!!

You are obviously a translator for the European Parliament - what linguistic skills you have!

*Lainey*, I for one would LOVE to hear everything you have to say about donor eggs as am very likely to go that way myself. If anyone is sensitive then would you consider exchanging PMs - I would be really grateful! You have no idea how exited I am for you! DH is too! It is so lovely to see a positive result from all this sorrow! So lovely that you now feel properly bonded to the comedians!

*Nix*, typical that you were having a bad enough day and then the car goes and scrapes itself against something it could easily have avoided if it had been taking notice of your excellent instructions from the steering wheel. Bet it is a male car! Bed is the best place for you!

Love to everyone else.

WW X


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Team PR  

Just marking the thread and sending you all a huge   

Alegria x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Catherine- Sorry about your sad news , hang in there and don't give up hope  

Hi Tracey- Yep, you guessed right, so we're gonna see now if we have a case to take the ffffers to court- just pray that we have.
Glad you had a lovely weekend hun  

Nix- Ah, sorry you've got the *****in cold back, you wrap up warm and look after yourself  

Evening to all your other lovely ladies.

Been to acupuncture this evening and have had my healthy stew and jelly for tea to try and stop my ever increasing waistline   

xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - well done for healthy stew x

Missy - so sorry to hear about DP's problems - timing or what? I hope it resolves itself x

LJ - Sweetheart, I am gutted for you really I am, this must be so upsetting for you, how are you coping? Are you managing to work things through and talk about stuff? Do you think that you can find some middle ground and work forwards from there? This must bring up all sorts of emotions and feelings. I know this is so so tough but after your sisters IVF I think you may have super fertile genes and so however things work out you will definately get the family that you want, you may just have to wait a little longer (which I know is very hard)       (Anne can you also text LJ and let her know I am thinking of her??)

Lainey - glad to see you are on the up my love! I appreciate you posting about DE it is interesting and helpful to see how you are working through your feelings and wonderful to see how you have bonded with the little ones!!  

Pix - so sorry you are feeling so rubbish - please talk to Z about it - they are usually disgusting but they shouldn't make you throw up sweetheart. Call there in the morning?? Big hugs  

Purps - ah lovely Candy Girl, whenever I think of her I think of Gabrielle singing away "Dreams can come true" good old candy girl uplifting little kitty that one!! Big kiss for you and Candy - when do you start those drugs hon?  

Kate - I cant remember what anyone has said either so I will just say   to you!

Alegs - hello hon - where are we - whats happening with you? I hope you are okay  

Tracey hon - glad you had a lovely weekend x

Anna - I think a couple of glasses of vino will be just fine x

I am so sorry not to note these individually but I have a feeling I have missed some who have posted sad news, particularly no fertilisation and BFNs - masses of love and hugs to you.

I need to dash as I have to get on to looking at holidays, we are planning to go to Thailand, since IVF is no longer an option for us we can splash the cash a bit more (well until we decide to go with DE that is    ) and we really need sometime together away from all the crap. So we are going in a couple of weeks! I am still a good stone over weight and terribly flabby, what can I do to get in shape in 2 weeks! Almost feel like giving up before I start as it feels unachievable!! 

Lots of love girls 

A xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Ally.  Fab news on Thailand.  You can do a lot in two weeks. I think a lot of what we look like is in our head in terms of if we have been good and getting lots of exercise etc we feel thinner, whether we are or not.  Equally, if we over eat and don't exercise even for a week we feel like we have put on more weight than we have. Or maybe that is just me.  Be really really good and do lots of crunches for the next two weeks and you will feel much better about baring all in your bikini.


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening

What a glorious day at the seaside, sunny but very windy and AF stayed away!  The kids were fab and worked really hard.

I wanted to see Lainey’s numbers and I’m thrilled that they are so good.

Anna when I was on Zoladex I had terrible flushes and sweats – the answer is vitamin B6 it worked wonders, you must try it.

Almond I know what you mean about flat and nothing – I can’t face carrying on at the moment but I know I’m not ready to give up.  So I think we just need time…

Poor LJ after all the support she has offered us

On the party debate – I just don’t go.  I don’t need to put myself through it and cause myself heartbreak (we all have enough), I also have other things to do rather than watch other people’s children.  So if you don’t want to go, then don’t!  I sound like a right stroppy cow!

Pixie and Nix I hope you feel better soon

Purple – Bertie and Molly send Candy lots of cat love and purrs

Lainey it would be lovely to meet up PM me when you are free

Lots of love
donkey xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Pix - my DH threw up after every Male max tablet I gave him! I think it was the minerals, as he didn't chuck after the vits I gave him separately - zinc, folic, selenium, L-arginine...

Minerals is what it is, I reckon.

Sorry - didn't catch the end of the last thread - will go catch up.

xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Lainey – yaaayy for you!!!  That put a big smile on my face.  I sooooo want you to keep posting exactly how you feel on this thread! Not only is it important for us to read, but it’s really truly important this is your space to be totally honest OK. This is a totally non judgemental thread, so tell us everything that’s in your heart.

Tracey – glad to hear you had a good time in Yorkshire.   

Ally – I say the bigger the better! TV of course not my new thighs!  Yiipppeeeaa for Thailand – do you know exactly where you are going?  Wow, maybe we need to get our pampering day in soon!!  

Ali – I’m off DHEA for now... I’ve heard micronized is the one to have. I'll probably go back on it knowing me!

Sobroody \ Anna – I’m so so sorry honey – IF is totally and completely unfair.  I’m glad to hear you are cycling again soon.  Are you seeing \ talking to either the ARGC or Dr Gorgy about your high immunes, maybe you should be on steroids earlier than from ET.  It’s just a thought. Xxx  I’ve read that the FSH in IVF can cause hot flushes, it is a side effect. 

Pix – Go home and snuggle up.  I hope you feel better soon. Just so you know, I never got sick from the herbs... I’m not sure this is normal, so maybe you have picked up a bug?

Anne - about LJ – Oh no!!! She completely doesn’t deserve this.  Oh poor poor LJ. If your reading this LJ big hugs to you.  Anne can you tell LJ she is welcome to come on here and vent anytime she likes – she has given us all so much support, please tell her to come on here so we can help.

Missy – I’m so sorry to hear about the money DP was owed, that’s just awful awful timing.  I agree with you though, don’t give up on your own eggs yet. I don't ever want to be looking back and thinking maybe if only I'd given it one more try.  You'll know when the time is right to move on. 

Anne, Zuri, Almond,  Suzi, Kate, Purple, Catherine, Mir, Emma, Steph, Alegria, WingWing, Donkey, Jal and all the rest of the gang xx


Nothing to report for me girls.... just waiting and hoping AF turns up again one day!....then i start the pill for my first tx.

Love 
Sam xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Good eve ladies.
Spent most of the evening trying to remind myself of my landlord status/forms/etc, meeting prospective tenants Weds eve/Fri eve/Sat eve. Its not really my bag having a property to rent but there you go. Dont make a dime on it.

Donkey, sorry to hear you are still sad sweetie. its a very difficult thing we all deal with. Sending you a big hug.

Lainey: Great news, very pleased for you! We were all worried. Would like to hear about DE exp thanks

WW- Luxemburgish! How funny. Being 40 and feeling horrible about it is to do with the whole fertility thing. Hope you had a good (shopping?) day in Maastricht.

Anna: I find all of those situations v diff too. Little things like being asked 'are you collecting school vouchers' at the supermarket is enough to set me off. The irish arent all fertile (take me for example!). Maybe try plan some coping tactics for the party. Secret code to DH to GET OUT FAST. 1 in 6 couples are infertile so chances are of the people there, some will have had or do have issues. But most of all know your limitations and know when enough is enough and GET OUT. Some people do just need a good slap!

Anne: Good luck with the Antral follie/cyst scan on Thurs. Its amazing you've managed to organise and plan so much under the circumstances. Please tell LJ we are all thinking of her, I am so sorry to hear that news. Its a travesty.

Almond: You sound low sweetie, sending you a big hug. But you are right to be determined. One of my friends here has recently adopted and she said if she'd known what she was going to get (a gorgeous 4mth old girl- she is v lucky as this is unusual) she wont have had 3 ivfs! She is very happy. I'm saving the big guns (IF counselling) til I really really need it (if I could afford it now I would), but I expect it will help me. I have had grief counselling and it helped enormously to just to talk it through.

Missy - Awful about the money, what a terrible situation!. We are just scraping by to be honest, good luck at CRM

Suzie - You and DH are too brave. The party at yours sounded too much for me. I really relate to your account and IF is so so hard. I have officially been in 'hiding' for approx 2.5 yrs (since parents died in 07 and after each m/c). Will see friends with Kids and thats mostly ok (but getting more diff as time goes by and my options get more limited).
Will generally avoid kiddie things (apart from if we have DH's son and then I can manage it just about). Re giving up choc. I did an anti candida diet about 10yrs ago. Cut out anything sugar or sweet, very strict. Was v hard but after a while eating anything sweet mad me sick. I found that having sweet things just makes you want more. Try slow releasing carbs, wholegrains and gradually ween yourself off choc.


Nix- Sorry you arent feelin well, get better soon

Pix hope you feel better soon


Rural chick nice to see you on and hear your news from rural land!


xxxxxxxand hugs to everyone else.
Have been on one computer or other since 10am so off to bed now with the 19th wife (book!)
XMAG


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi all.

Just marking the thread.

Sweet dreams!


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,
I am taking the leap and joining in actively (rather than passively as I have for months).  First of all, thank you for often making me laugh out loud - not a lot does that these days - at your witty, personal, frank and hilarious posts.  You are some of the most jolly, supportive and courageous women I have ever 'met'.

For those nursing a recent disappointment (an inadequate word), my heart carries you along with me.  I am so sorry that this heartache has touched your life and I marvel at your strength to battle on in any way you choose to fight the fight.

And for those with recent victories, your good news sustains me and gives me reason to believe that joy and dreams do occur to people who deserve them. Congrats!

The real prompt for me to post tonight is Rural Chick's note about DHEA.  As you'll see in my signature (if I have done it properly), I too am under the care of the A-team, and have had to accept a couple of their rejections (but nothing compared to the months and months they take from some people to never let them past go....grrr) based on my CD 1/2/3 E2 and progesterone.  It is the usual conundrum.  I can get my FSH to a respectable number but my E2 goes sky-high or my FSH is borderline (10.6ish), and my E2 calms down (but never 'normal').  The progesterone was a new stumbling block for me (no one had tested that previously), and it went very high after 6 weeks on DHEA.  I stopped it and a month later it was back under 2, and they let me cycle ... begrudgingly.

I know I am fortunate to have been let in at all, so I am not grumbling.  

Good night to all you lovely women,
Malini xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Malini

Welcome!  From your sig am i right in assuming you are on the 2WW?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

sorry have not been on before now - have had a nasty stomach upset/nausea and painful diarrhea since we got back from MIL's which has been horrible - feeling a bit better now, which is just as well as want to be well for my lovely DH's 40th b'day tomorrow!  Sad that have had to cancel seeing Laura and the triplets on Wednesday though - hope to see them next week instead!

I just know I'm going to forget someone so apologies in advance 

*Lightweight* - so sorry to read about your failed fertilisation - sending you huge   

*Almond* and *Sobroody* - so sorry to read of your BFNs - huge    to you too 

*Rural* - did you have progesterone support on your IUI 2ww? as this would have affected your progesterone level - just a thought! great news that FSH has come down though! Mine did the same - never had my progesterone checked though 

*Anne *- so sorry to hear LJs news - as the others said - please send her our love and let her know we are always here if she needs to talk 

So sorry that you and Jas have so much cr*p to deal with right now - huge    for a great result at tribunal and wishing lots of lovely things to come your way very soon   

*Lainey* - fantastic news re your levels!  am soooo pleased for you! and also that you have had a sliver lining moment and that it has made you feel bonded already  Have everything  that all will be well from now on   

*Nix* - get well soon sweetheart   

*Purple* - so glad Candy is doing well, bless her! 

*Ally* - woo re Thailand  - great choice! - do you know where in Thailand you are going yet? Am sure you will have a fab time - have been there 3 times (first time in 1992 when I backpacked for a year in my youth, and then again 2000 and in 2003 cos my nephew was born there as my DB was a lovely Thai wife) and love it so much 
*
Malini* - welcome to the thread  and lots of luck for this cycle   

Big  to all I've missed - take care all - gonna go do the list - please let me know if I get anything wrong!

xxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
4th IVF - Lister - starting soon January 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister? - consultation 19/02/09 *CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*FET after 6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - March 2009 after another round of Humira for high TNF alpha *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - due to start February '09 *Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF April '09 - Lister*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - February 2009 - currently downregging - start stimming 27/2/09*Purple72*3rd IVF - Lister - currently on pill - start stims 17/03/09(?) *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - February '09 - start pill 14/02/09 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Jal*3rd ICSI - Chiltern - SP - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - testing ??/03/09 - good luck!  *Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Elinor*  on 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Jeza* 1st IVF - tested positive 18/10/08 - miscarried at 5w  *Latestarter* 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - mid-November 2008 - tested positive - no heartbeat found/blighted ovum diagnosed on scan 7w5d 06/01/09 *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  - timed intercourse with trigger jab Feb '09 *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ali27*
1st IVF - Lister - LP - converted to timed sex - tested negative 15/02/09  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Almond*
1st IVF - microdose flare - EC 19/02/09 - 4 eggs/2 fert - 2 embies transferred 21/02/09 - tested negative 07/03/09  *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *Anne G*
1st IVF - Lister - January 2009 - 3 eggs - failed fertilisation  - will try again in March '09 *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*1st IVF - December '08 - converted to IUI due to poor response - tested negative  *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Donkey*
3rd IVF - EC 17/01/09 - ET 20/01/09 -tested negative 02/02/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*2nd IVF/ICSI/PESA - no EC as no follies on pre-op scan/ovulated early  *Lightweight*1st ICSI - February 2009 - EC 06/03/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09 *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Missyg*
1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pinkcarys*
1st IVF - 7 eggs - tested negative 31/01/09  *Pixie75*1st IVF - Turkey - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative 09/01/09  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - tested negative 02/12/08  *Rural Chick*2nd IUI - ARGC - basting 20/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09  (1st IVF at Lister start stimming 04/04/09 if IUI doesn't work) *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Sobroody1 (Anna) *
1st IVF - Royal Shrewsbury - 6 egg/4 fert - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 07/03/09  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08 ^hug^ *Swinny*FET (after 4th ICSI) - 1 embie transferred 19/02/09 - tested negative 06/03/09 ^hug^ *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Suzie W*1st cycle - IVF - tested negative 16/02/09  next cycle April/May 2009 *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Wing Wing*2nd IVF - Luxembourg - February 2009 - EC 25/02/09 no eggs at collection/follies were cysts  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - 1st scan 17/12/08*EBW*
 naturally! - November 2008 - due ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - due 08/08/09*Lainey-Lou*5th IVF - LP/this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009 - 10 eggs/10 fertilised - ET ??/02/09 - first scan ??/03/09 *Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due 14/04/09*Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 05/03/09 - first scan 20/03/09 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, Ali I am.  7 more sleeps and getting a little more negative as each day passes, but that could be the nasty gestone which seems to be messing with my head!! 

Ps. Oh, I see the confusion - grr - would be good I knew what year I am in, hv modified signature to make more sense


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Stephjoy - love your bump!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Anne - Please sned hugs to LJ for me.  Men are so [email protected] aren't they.   Well sometimes.  

Lainey - Wonderful news.

Love to everyone else. XXXX


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies!

Firstly thank you all for being so caring and kind about my Candy girl! She is a star, DH left a note before work this morning saying I love ya both    Bless him he's never usually so soft abpout animals! Babies and his staff but not animals AAh made me go all gooey!

So broody and almnd & Lightweight      so sorry ladies, know you are in my heart!

LJ hunny          bloody men! stay strong sweetie and know we are all here for you!! Anne can you pass on my love and hugs please!

Anne    for you and Jase!!

Pix Nix and Steph! I hope you all feel better soon sweetie's thinking of ya! stay warm, hydrated and give yourselves lot's of TLC!!!!

Ally!!!!!!!!!! Thailand!!! oooh lucky lady! you and Ben deserve a fabulous holiday! loving the gabrielle thing! though can';t quite figure how to get a patch to stay on a cat, so instead she just looks like she's permanently flirting with her constant wink    I have scan on thursday then if all is quite and they can check the swelling was just a loop of bowel and not a hydrosalpinx they I start the drugs next tuesday?!?!?

Laura how are the chips doing? And how are you coping sweetie and Tim?

Mir how's little bob? any news on his hand hunny? and how are you?

Welcome Malini

Donkey hello to bertie and molly  

Hello and big hugs and kisses to EVERYONE else, Zuri, Ali, Sam, Jal Beach, Tracey, wing, kate, hayleigh, BDP Fish, popsi, juicy, and all other lovely ladies!! From me and candy girl  

Sxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Morning all!!!

LJ - if you're reading, I'm so sorry to hear your news, I'm   it's just blip, blokes do have a tendancy to panic, I hope he changes his mind back, we're here if you want to chat.

Sobroody, Almond and LW, I am so so sorry to hear your news   , life can be so cruel.

Ally - I am so jealous!! Thailand is fab and sounds like you are planning to go soon. We skipped our holiday last yr due to finances but we were discussing it on Sunday and if I'm not pg by the summer we are going to go to Mauritius or Maldives and stay in one of those little houses on stilts in the sea!! Always wanted to do that so hopefully it will be sod's law that I'll be pg and won't be able to go - not that I'd be complaining!

Hi Purple - glas Candy is recovered and adjusting to life with one eye!!

AnneG - sorry Jase's work didn't back track but glad you cn move forward now, hopefully he'll get his notice pay now as well. Good luck for the tribunal.

Hi Wing wing!! I'm still here, very busy at work which is a good thing as keeping me distracted but working from home today so time to post! have you found any alternative clincs yet?

Steph - thnx for updated list - I test on FRIDAY 13TH - can you believe it!!

Hi Laurab!!

Hi Malini   

Lainey - I'm definitely thinking twins!!! Excellent levels!

Nix - get well soon  

Sam - hope AF turns up soon!

Hello to everyone else!!!!

Well, getting more and more tempted to test!!! Will try and hold out though. My PMA is slipping as I feel completely normal (exactly the same as last time's BFN) but trying to be hopeful!

J x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bob's fine ta Purps! No thanks to the Very Strange man who just delivered our new (to us) sofa bed.

God, it was bizarre - we struggled in with the damn thing after I'd gone to put the sofa cushions in his room, which I put on the floor. I told him the baby was asleep, while I was trying to shush the dogs, and said the bed was going in the baby's room.

I was with the sofa out in the hall and suddenly there was an anguished cry and the guy said, 'Where's the child?' I looked in and he'd piled all the sofa cushions on top of Robert! I said: 'He's in the cot, that's where most babies sleep, I'm given to understand' upon which he started pulling the cushions out of the cot...

So weird! I feel all discombobulated by it.

So glad to hear Candy's ok! She'll get used to having one eye quickly - animals are so quick to adapt.

Jal - I was born on Friday 13th! It can't be that bad...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all  

Ally- brilliant news about your hols- you deserve it so much. And stop worrying about a couple of pounds overweight- you're gorgeous and will look lovely on the beach.  

Pix- Are you better hunny?  

Everyone else ok?

sorry crap today as at work and can't always do personals  

xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG Mir!!!

What a nutter!!! how could he have done that poor robster!!!!

no wonder you're feeling discombobulated WTF!?!?

Jal my hubby was born friday 13th too! It's a good day! 13 is my lucky number!!

Hugs to all xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mir- My god what a freak.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Anne Sweetie  

sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning Purps
You ok?
x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

not bad sweetie

bit apprehensive about scan on thursday but not too bad


how's you and J?

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Is it your baseline scan?
I am having an Antral follie / check for cyst scan on Thurs
We are hanging in there hun- trying desperately to keep positive and  
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You're due some good news Anne - if karma's working you'll have twins on the way soon.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

not sure what scan it is had AFC last time think it's just to check everything is quiet after the pill (last time they seen a swelling that could have been a loop of bowel or a hydrosalipx, so they need to eliminate that too) If all is quiet I'll stop the pill and start stims next tuesday

Keep   hunny, it'l work out and in a few months you'll be able to look back and be thankful J is away from such a sh1te company as he will be in a much better job!!  

Just seen Mir's post! Definately, when you look back you'll be patting your growing tummy


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Miranda7 said:


> I was with the sofa out in the hall and suddenly there was an anguished cry and the guy said, 'Where's the child?' I looked in and he'd piled all the sofa cushions on top of Robert! I said: 'He's in the cot, that's where most babies sleep, I'm given to understand' upon which he started pulling the cushions out of the cot...


WHAAAAAT?! Is he nuts?! Rahtid! I would have battered him with the damn cushions, what an IDIOT!!! Glad to hear Bob's none the worse for his little misadventure!

Hiya Jal - as Mir says, if she was born on Fri 13th it can't be that bad can it?! Good luck honey 

Purps, glad your puddy appears to making a good recovery and "Aahh" to your DH, how sweet!

Hiya Laura - how's the Chips? And how are you? I'm amazed you still manage to find the time to come on here and write coherent posts, you're an inspiration hon!

Hi Malini  - welcome to the nuthouse! Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too barmy  Are you at work hon or sat at home trying desperately to find something on day time tv that won't cause permanent brain damage?! With you on the A-Team thing, it seems as soon as you get over one hurdle to tx with them, there's another one. I wish someone would explain why they've decided to throw day 3 progesterone into the mix now, as if trying to get your immunes, E2 and FSH into line wasn't enough to be going on with!

Hey Steph - thanks for the list honey. I need to update my sig yet again as I've been put back to next month at the earliest yet again as cytokines went up instead of down after the last lot of humira (@rse!)

Ally hon,  clearly I'm going to have to read back thru the last posts on the previous thread, I didn't realise you'd given up on tx altogether, I thought you were going to try tx abroad  I really have lost the plot! In any case honey, enjoy Thailand I sweetie, I have never been but have heard it's so beautiful and God knows you guys deserve a break!

Anne - hope work's not to stressful babes! How's Jase?

Pix - how are you feeling now sweetie? Sorry to hear you haven't been well!

Love to all, think I'd better not stay on here too much longer. I just had a call from the leccy people who've advised that our consumption has doubled in the last 6 months, not too surprising, since I gave up work last May and have basically been glued to the PC and this site almost continuously since then. And we have leccy central heating too. Am extremely p1ssed off as this is my only link to the outside world but it looks like I'm going to have to reduce my time on the internet drastically. And wrap up in several layers and keep the heating switched off. Jeez, it's like being a poxy student again for crying out loud!

Also I am miserable as hell after getting up several times in the middle of the night coughing and spluttering, I was woken at 7.30 this morning by the workmen beginning the foundations on the lovely block of flats that's going up right next door to us on a piece of land that we were originally told would be used for parking. There is a massive digging machine/crane type contraption sitting right outside the bedroom window - we are on the third floor and it reaches above us.

On what should be a more positive front (although it doesn't feel like it right now) when DH went in for what he thought was a preliminary exit interview yesterday, they actually offered him 2 alternative positions and told DH that he was the only one that other managers spoke up for when it became known that DH was in the firing line. Pity really as he's probably going to have to take a pay cut or accept a change in his current contract meaning the bills are going up while our (or rather, his) income will go down. Also we'd both only just got our heads around the fact that his job was on the line and were looking at our various options and for me, his leaving and being paid a lump sum in compensation was going to be one of my leverage points to convince DH that maybe we could go back to the UK (not that I'd said anything to him about that as yet) but now it looks like that's going to be a no go.

Sorry I just cannot stop moaning at the moment. I know things could be so much worse but it's hard to feel positive about anything right now. Oh I take that back, the workers have stopped for lunch so at least there's a bit of peace and quiet until they start again. I think that's as good as it gets for today.

Love to all
xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

You pair have made me well up   in a good way.

BLOODY HELL just remembered- did anyone see that Surrogacy thing last night? 

Hi Nixxy- Blimey about DH's job. I know you were loooking at the lump sum option. 
Sorry about the leccy- that's sh!t.
Jas is ok thanks chick. He's vaxing the carpet bless him inbetween job hunting


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanx Anne hon and good luck to you and Purps for your upcoming scans!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ahh Nix hunny! you're having a tough old ride at the mo!     

Stay strong and warm but do not leave us!!!! surely the laptop doesn't use that much leccy! maybe the heaters need to go down a few notches, was going to suggest hot water bottles but think it costs more to heat the water for them     Layers then and a bobble hat   

Hope Dh's work situ works out hunny! Such tough times job wise at the mo! keeping everything crossed for you! Nice to hear DH's work peeps sticking up for him though!

Anne   

Sx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello all,

Thank you for the warm welcome.  It so helps to have you to distract me from my self-imposed boredom.  I have gone into most rooms in my home and started a project, but not finished it, and then left  - feel like my teenage self all over again, shame I don't have her ovaries.

Nix, like you I gave up work last October to focus on this - ha, ha that was a good plan.  Now I raid the library, hassle my working friends to have lunch with me or use up our electricity.  So sorry you are unwell and living next to a building site and have a dh whose job might be there, might not be, might be worse and cytokines (an A-team invention, I sometimes wonder, but then I have anecdotal evidence to the contrary) that won't behave and just reduce in number and let you get on with your life AND TO TOP IT ALL OFF the pressure to strap fibreglass to your feet in order to zoom down a hill with poles and your knees to break the fall (really I love skiing and I was born next to a really big ski hill).  Really, if I were you - I'd moan all you like.  Think you need to find a snug cafe with cheap herbal tea (how dull, I miss coffee) and free internet and take up residence like a classy Parisian poet!!  (well once you are better that is!).

Supposedly, the prog thing is something that they have noticed recently.  They tested the blood of women who had had BFNs and realised that they all had raised CD 1/2/3 prog in common.  What I didn't ask was whether they tested all the blood from BFP women too to see whether they all had low prog....I used up my question allowance this cycle, so I'll try and slide that one in next time I am there 

Good luck to those with an upcoming scan. 

And Mir I am convinced that there is a special rock under which they find some brickies and delivery men.  Your story is too much.  My latest pales in comparison, but I'll bore you with it all the same:  Chap came into measure up for a gas fireplace.  I am not English, so the usual question: Where you from? So I say the name of the city in North America (not too exciting, mid-West), and he proceeds to tell me that he has a child there.  Oh, I say. Never seen her, he says - some woman I had a fling with when I was backpacking through Iran in the 70s.  Oh, I say.  He then rambles on for a half hour about how old she must be and what she might be like and how she may sound like me.  Oh, I say.  He then leaves and thanks me for prompting him to have his little memory lane moment.  Oh, I say.  That woman was something else he tells me and exits.  WTF did I do to deserve that!!!  Hope your little guy is unscathed, I am scarred.

Okay, off to go and create some mess somewhere else in my house ..... thank you all for including me in your chatter.

M xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Nix.  Poor you.  Nothing seems to be going right lately. I hope everything turns round soon.  I think I woudl rather give up the TV or the heating or something than internet access.  Then again, I am a right miserable cow if I am cold.
Don't worry about moaning.  That is what we are here for.

Miranda.  I can't believe what happened to Robert.   How did the delivery man not think to look in a cot before shoving a load of cushions on top.

Malini.   Welcome to team PR.  I hope your 2ww doesn't send you too mad, and that you get a BFP at the end of it.

Jal.  When is your OTD?

Purple and Anne.  Good luck for your scans on Thursday

Ally.  I am very jealous.   We went to Thailand on our Honeymoon and are thinking of going back next year for our 10 year anniversary with Max.  Assuming we haven't got lucky and had another by then.
I spent the whole two weeks eating prawns.  I had them every day.

Pixie.  How are you feeling now.

Steph.  How are you.  Do you think you ate something dodgy at MIL's.

Laura.  I can't believe how much you manage to do with Bethan, Eddy and Ceryl  I saw on ** that you were going on their first swimming trip.  How was it?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Malini and welcome  

Hi Tracey- You WILL have another by then   I am sure


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Afternoon ladies, is hard to keep up with this thread! I am having AF from hell and have had bad period pains for 3 days now think drugs have aggravated my endo. But feeling surprisingly ok emotionally atm and plotting next moves ... will enjoy while it lasts ...

Nix - sorry to hear you're feeling [email protected], no wonder, with all that going on. Hope you feel physically better soon, dont know about you but when I am feeling ill is really hard to be positive about anything. As to the builders   Hope you and your DH get the news you want on the job front 

Pix and Steph - hope you are both feeling better as well after upset stomachs

Sam - hello   Come on AF   Thinking of you

Anne - hope you are not too nervous re Thursday, thinking of you and sending  

Ally - how exciting re Thailand! do you know where you are going? we nearly went to koh lanta last year, it looked amazing. You look fantastic in your photos and I'm sure you will look great on the beach. My last min trick is to do loads of lunges and squats which hurt and then I feel toned 

Suzie - I know what you mean about getting tired of being good natured ...

Sobroody - can't believe that woman at the party!!   hope you are feeling a bit better. After talking yest about it I have had hot flushes with a vengeance. I was on 450 Menopur for 15 days so its no surprise. 

Lainey - I love reading about your experience of DE and thank you for being so open with us about it

Kate - glad you found the washing machine instructions  

Purple - great news about your cat  

Jal - you just dont know until you test, but I know how hard it is to stay positive especially as the test day approaches. There are people who think they are pg and arent and those who think they def arent and are, so dont beat yourself up for not being pos. It makes the wait easier to be pos that's all. Fingers crossed for you  

Mags - thanks for your support. I love hearing stories like your friend's. Hope you are ok today

Tracey - glad you had a good weekend, sounded lovely esp the food. I have eaten unbelievable amounts of rubbish since bfn and need to rein self back in now before I get too used to it ...

Mir - unbelievable story!! Poor little Robert! Hope he is ok

Malini - hello  

Hi to everyone I havent mentioned above, hope everyone is ok, thinking of all of you
xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello again!  Soddit have turned the radiators off and put on an extra jumper!  But I think I'm gonna have to start hassling working mates to come out to play with me at lunchtime too in order to get me out of the house!

Malini - all I can say is - WOW. I have had some surreal experiences since I came here with the locals but that's a good'un!  

I love your breakdown of my life, it's put a smile on my face for the first time all day so cheers for that!    Mind you I was thinking more of one of those day-glo orange wrapped telegraph poles as a handy fall-breaker but knees will do, I suppose!  I think the worst of it is that in my tiny overstrained IVF obsessed mind, the dosh we're spending on the skiing should be going towards Humira. Or repeat immune tests. Or whatever fresh hell Mr T and the A-team cook up for me!  

Also I really thought I'd be pregnant by now so my plan was to go along with the booking and then be able to say, "oh well can't ski so I'll just hang out at the spa/the shops/ I'll even cook the damn dinner, whatever and not look like a sad anti-social baggage!  But no such luck, so going skiing is now kind of like the booby prize for me. Instead of sitting around all smug and rubbing my pregnant belly, I'll just have to strap on the fibreglass and try not to look completely miserable, out of place and inept! Anyone got any tips for getting over the fear of breaking every bone in my body?!  Apart from copious amount of pre-ski alcohol that is?!

Hey Tracey - here's hoping you do get to Thailand in the not too distant future, even if you have to postpone your 10th anniversary trip for a few years until Max's new little brother or sister is old enough to join you     

Aw gawd, just turned on the telly in the vain hope there might be a good film on and what do I find?  A less trashy version of the Jeremy Kyle show, and guess what today's discussion is all about...? "My partner doesn't want children, how can I convince him/her?"  

Putain!  It's a conspiracy I tell you!!!    

xxx

Whoops! Wotcha Almond


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

*Ally* - lucky you off to Thailand - am sure it will be smashing no matter how plump you think you are - all looks better with a tan anyway! Get some fake stuff on before you go and all will be fine! If you really want to diet then I am afraid I am not the person to ask as I just cannot do it! The best one I ever did was over a 4 week period and was from a Woman and Home Magazine and all about cutting out caffeine, alcohol, wheat, sugar, dairy etc. Was quite easy as they gave you daily recipes and menus and it really did work. Trouble is, I can't find the damn thing now!

Hi *Alegria* - we have not "talked" before cos I am quite new on here. Be nice to know what is going on with you. Hope it is positive!

Hi *Malini * - glad you have joined us. The women on this thread are amazing. I am relatively new too and feel sooooo much better than I did before discovering FF and more particularly this PR thread. Look forward to chatting more with you and wishing you all the best on the 2WW. Keep positive hey?

*Steph*, what did your MIL do to you??!!!!! You poor thing! Bump is looking good hey? I guess you fell pregnant before I joined this thread so congratulations! Was it at Reprofit that you had the DE treatment that was successful?

Nice to hear from you *Jal*. When is OTD? Really have everything crossed for you and hope you can't go on that dream holiday (not being nasty but know which I would prefer!!)

*Miranda* - sounds like the delivery man was a bit of a nutter. Hope Bob was not traumatised by such idiocy!!

*Nix*, I didn't realise that you wanted to go back to the UK. I think I asked you before if you are having your treatment in the UK. I was considering this as an option as not getting on well with it in Lux so wondered how easy it is to do. Unfortunately I do have to work so do you think it would be do-able or would it cause massive problems with time off?

I hope the job situation works out to your advantage. Typical that DH doesn't get made redundant when he actually wanted to be! Just learned from my friend this am that she is being made redundant at the age of 52 after having worked for the company for 20 odd years. She is gutted as it is not a good age to be looking for work. Bl00dy bankers!

The only tip I have for skiing is copious amounts of Vodka and Redbull before hitting the slopes and at very regular intervals during the day. That is the only way I can cope. Without it I am fuc*ed! And as DH knows it will also ruin his day if I fling my skis at him just one more time and make him walk down with me, he is happy to provide said V & R. Was even suggesting last time that it could go in my camel pack instead of water!!!!

Putain indeedy!!!

Oh, can you knit? Double benefit of keeping hands warm through action AND making warm things to drape yourself with (won't say wear as I don't know anyone who actually wears things they have knitted themselves!)

Catch you all later.

WW X


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey there WW

Yup tx in the Uk but I gave up my job for it cos I knew that the ARGC are totally full on. It's bad enough for people that live and work nearby, never mind trying to sort it out when you live and work abroad. Other UK clinics might be easier but the ARGC requires you to be able to get there at literally a moment's notice and they want you there every single day during the last bit of stimming, sometimes twice daily. They also monitor you quite closely after you get your BFP so I just knew it would be impossible with a full time job in France. Obviously I've now been stitched up by my former employers who (unaware of my reasons for needing to go back to the UK) said they'd hold my job open for me but have now changed their minds due to a hiring freeze.  On the other hand, of course I would have gone back to work and then sloped off on matty leave if everything had gone to plan so maybe I got what I deserved but still...  

So sorry to hear about your friend's redundancy, this happened to my mum a couple of years ago and she said she didn't mind as she was practically retirement age.  However, I think she spent all of 5 minutes at home before the boredom drove her nuts and she started hawking herself around temping agencies! Amazingly, she somehow managed to get herself a permanent admin job with an insurance company at 60 years of age!  No I don't know how she swung that either, all I can say is that she's looks (and acts) very young for her age!  She's the office clown from what I can figure out!  No surprises there though, she really is a scream, my mum!

Funny you should mention knitting, I actually went and bought a little kit a couple of weeks ago, needles, 2 balls of wool and a pattern for a scarf!  But my reasoning was that I'm convinced that my brains are turning to merde due to lack of use and I read somewhere that knitting staves off alzheimers....  

Eeh well looks like I'm gonna have to get on a bit of the old pre-ski as opposed to the apres ski to get me through my week of torture. However I have a bladder the size of a pea (geddit?! ) so I'll probably need to be fitted with a catheter to prevent accidents of a different nature than the ones I was originally afraid of!

xxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Nix - when and where are you going skiing? Someone told me once to sing to get down the slopes ... just in case you dont fancy early am vodka  (WW, am suitably impressed!)

Look on the bright side fellow skiers - at least hurtling down a mountain with giant planks attached and fear of imminent death / broken limbs / major embarrassment distracts us from IF   With that in mind I'm trying to find cheap deals to Canada at the moment ... I know we should be saving but I dont care  

x


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I have just got back from counselling at the Lister plus seeing the egg donation nurses at the Lister and then went to CRM to put myself down on the waiting list! Did the matching thing and now I just wait. It feels good. I am still hoping in the meantime I might be able to try again with the EPP but the pressure feels off a bit. Also feel excited that maybe, just maybe I actually might get pregnant this year. They said one girl who was put on the list in Dec has just started a cycle with her match so it can be quick depending on your matching requirements.   

The counselling was good and I think I am really starting to get to grips with ED. *Tracey* they did mention counselling at CRM as DP asked a few questions that made her refer to it and it is free there too so if you want it you should give them a call. I only went for the Lister as it was already booked in following my failed cycle and is easier for me to get there. I am definitely going to go again and DP is coming with me next time. He came to CRM with me which was good as he has never been to anything with me except EC. He is really keen but already worrying about if it doesn't work - I am too a bit but just trying to be positive.

Trying not to think about how on earth we pay for all this now - we have 3 to 6 months to get it together! Just going to keep doing e-bay. I am so angry with the company he was working for, he worked his **** off for them and this is what he gets in return   . We will work it out. He is working for another company at the moment who pay on time so at least he is OK there for now. Do you know what I mean when you just feel like someone is just piling more and more crap on you and you are trying to get to the top but more just keeps coming!

*Wing wing* I know you asked me about CRM but can't remember what - if I haven't answered in the above just pm me. I am a bit slow in responding as don't get online often at the moment. 

*Ally* - oooh I am so jealous of your Thailand holiday! You totally deserve it. We went to Krabi area which was lovely stayed in huts off the beach at West Railay. Depending on your budget there were some amazing villas right on the beach - we were in a hut with a cockroach! When are you thinking of going? 

Sam - I was put on the pill even though I wasn't looking like I was going to get AF as my scan showed I was still looking like I was on day 3. Not that perhaps I am the best case study!  You have to laugh or you . Anyway really good luck to you!   . Just seen you have pmd me - will reply in a minute.

Good luck for any scans coming up - *Anne*, *Purple*....   

Good luck on Friday testing *Jal*.   

*Lainey* - I definitely would love to hear all about your experience. I am feeling so excited for you. 

Hello Malini and good luck for test day!

LJ - sorry to hear this - my best friend's partner did this on and off to her for several years but they now have 1 little boy and 1 on the way and he couldn't be happier. Sometimes they don't know what they want until it happens - she decided not to tell him 'they' were trying but kept an eye on her cycle and after about 4 months got pregnant and he was thrilled!! I would give it a bit of time without talking about it and then in a month or so subtly see how he is about it, if he is still absolutely adamant then maybe leave it a while but if he has softened maybe just see what happens! God hope this isn't terrible advice!

Hi to Almond, Hazlenut (have we got any other nuts!!), Ali, Pixie, LittleM, Anna, Kate, Steph, Nix, Alegria, Miranda (WTF stupid delivery man!), Mags and all you other lovely ladies!

Lots of love

Missy xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Missy- Good news on your appointments hun. It's always nice to have something to look forward to/focus on . 

Hi WW  

Girls, I am a bit worried about LJ. Not heard from her since yesterday after sending 2 texts that she's not replied to.
Obviously I don't want to bug her and I'm just thinking that she's just too upset to reply but she was so devastated on text yesterday and she said that I was the first person she'd told. I just hope she's confided in Kate maybe or a close friend


----------



## H1 (Feb 15, 2009)

bookmarking x


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, how are you all?  I'mafraid I missed the end of part 83, so have been trying to catch up as much as I can.  Hope you're all well.

Hi to Missy, sounds as if you've had a very positive day, which is great news xxx

Wish i was off skiing, or off somewhere lovely like Thailand!  DH is off skiing with the boys for a week this weekend, he goes every year  ! I told him he could go if I wasn't likely to be ovulating at the time, so I worked it out and it seemed fine, but because my AF was 2 weeks late, he'll be away right over my fertile time (that is if I do actually ovulate!), so that's abit annoying.  So I had my bloods repeated yesterday and DH is going to do him sperm sample- bless him he's so embarrassed about it!  And then back to my consultant to see what they want to do with me!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

.....Just had a text from LJ, she seems a bit better today. Phew , I was getting really worried about her.
xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Glad you heard from LJ Anne, I take it she's ok then?  They haven't split up over this have they? I hope not!  Sometimes blokes are just so crap at getting their heads around things but it doesn't mean they don't want it, more that they don't want to feel like they're being forced into it if you know what I mean!  Contrary buggers!

Missy - so sorry your man got stitched up at work, it really seems to be a recurring theme at the moment!  But that's great news that the counselling went so well!

Hi Hazelnut - how annoying that your cycle has decided to play silly buggers! Oh well, there's always next month my love!  And bless DH for being embarrassed about the sperm sample!  

Hey Almond, I'm off to Avoriaz on Saturday, partly looking forward to it and partly dreading it tbh.  Unless I have a massive break through (as opposed to a break!) this time I think I'm gonna have to give up on the idea that winter sports are for me, this is the 3rd skiing trip now and I think that should be more than enough to figure out whether I'm really cut out for it or not!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nix- She said she is ok, things are a it better and she will mail me on PM SO, I am hoping that that have sorted something out x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LJ if you are reading we are all thinking of you sweetie and here if you need us    

Sx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Missy, really glad the appointments went well. That sounds really exciting re CRM. I have been reading a bit about them myself. The money is such a worry anyway isnt it and you must be so angry about what was happened, I would be f furious. But where there's a will there's a way I reckon ...  

Hello Hazelnut!

Nix - I think I went to Avoriaz for a weekend it was lovely. I know what you mean about dreading it and looking forward to it. I started a few years ago and got totally hooked, but tbh I have got more and more into the resting after the skiing and less and less into the actual skiing ... I like the idea but when it comes to it I often want to be down the mountain satisfied with having done it rather than actually doing it ...

Hi Anne hope your day has been ok. Glad LJ is ok
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Almond hun, I am ok ta, just lookign at hotels for Istanbul  
Have had my nephews this afternoon and they're just playing on the ps3 with Uncle Jason    
How are you feeling? 
x


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Nix, enjoy your skiing trip.  I've been skiing a few times but always find it quite terrifying if I venture away from the green runs!  I'm just abit of a scaredy cat!

Hi Almond- my fellow nut!

Anne, hope you're ok, sounds as if yoy've had a busy afternboon, I'm always knackered when I've had my niece, although I just love her to bits!

Love to LJ too

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hazelnut said:


> Hi Nix, enjoy your skiing trip. I've been skiing a few times but always find it quite terrifying if I venture away from the green runs! I'm just abit of a scaredy cat!


You sound like me! Am hoping the old dutch courage will help me!

xxx


missyg said:


> Hi to Almond, Hazlenut (have we got any other nuts!!),


Forgot to say, what a question to ask on this board! Have you read some of these posts?!


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

How old are your nephews Anne? Mine is 1 and I might be seeing him tomorrow   I'm ok thanks, still battling stupid period pains but in good mood ...
Good luck with the hotel research ... one of my favourite activities!
x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I hope everyone is well. All these lovely holidays sounds wonderulf - skiiing and Thailand - enjoy!

I'm so pleased to hear LJ is feeling better. Anne please let her know that we're thinking of her.

Jal - hang in there! You're nearly at OTD.  

sorry no personals - I'm still battling to get myself to do that report . Oh well better get back to it.

best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ladies, good evening.
Have really enjoyed reading through the posts! DH is away for 2 nites so I dont have to feel guilty about being on, last nite he was quite low and I had to force myself to put this thread down and give him some quality time. (he is down re work - he is self employed and always after the next thing - which to be honest gets to me too, hate the uncertainty of it, wish he'd get a FT/PT job, maybe then we might get abroad on a holiday, (moan) maybe then we could plan (who am I kiddin, cant plan a meal at the mo cause you just dont know whats around the corner with IF, tx etc!))
Plus get to watch 'mistresses' (what is the strange compulsion I have to get sucked into this show!)

Malini -  great to read your posts and welcome, best of luck with your 2WW. Guy called in here last Oct to do survey for mortgage co. and chatted me up in Kitchen (heard my Irish accent and it turned out that yes he too had an Irish granny, how unusual!) couldnt wait for him to finish his tea, he did give us a good valuation though. I felt like a ****!

Miranda- what a nut that guy is! Cripes! I am not suprised you are discombobulated by it! I work for a local authority and often have to get various jobs done, mostly always men, mostly always dont listen (male brain switching off to women talking perhaps or maybe its our amazing beauty that distracts them!(hah)

Jal -  thinking of you

Pix - we all need a good moan girl. You sound like you have had things to moan about. Do you know lots of french swear words now? And keep on logging on even if it means you have frozen toes! I have never been skiing. DH likes all the 'dangerous' sports (well any sport) but me, no, no risks to life and limb thanks very much!

Anne - didnt see surrogacy thing, what channel

Almond - hope those pains have died down sweetie, you poor thing. I am good today (enough) thanks though I must admit am HATING work at the mo. I am at burn out pt, I know the territory, no hols yet, no break since xmas, working my titties off and cant bear to have another colleague ask me to to A Nother thing! But I am ok!

Missey - hi and good luck with it all. Its such a pain in the ar*e whats happened to DH.Can I ask why CRM and not Lister for DE?

Hazelnut -  have just had 5 mths of having to plan ttc with DH whilst he worked in the North east. Meant a bit too much travelling for me and I hated all of the negotiation (him - work is important to me. Me - I am f**king 40 this yr and TTC menas alot to me!) (Fun at the other end though)

XXXMAG


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Just a quick hi to everyone to say im really not ignoring you im just so knackered and trying to take a back seat for a while longer   I really do hope everyone is as ok as can be and im     so hard all ur dreams come true.

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi *Nix* - am very impressed that you ALREADY have a knitting kit BUT have you actually started anything? You must let us know how you get on and pictures of the finished (if you get that far!!!) article are bound to be appreciated ! My only attempt at knitting ended fairly quickly at the tender age of 10 when my granny tried to help me knit a white scarf which after about 2 inches started going grey from the muck and sweat on my hands. Apparently there was no reason to grip the needles as if my life depended on it! So, hope you find it more relaxing than I did!!! 

Good for your Mum hey?! She sounds fabulous! Luckily my friend is also fabulous and is very popular in the office - acts about 17 so should be OK - I just think the shock and the knowledge that the job market is pretty pants just now is difficult for her.

When are you actually off skiing and where are you going? Re wee-ing, DH has many piccies of me making secret yellow snow!!! 
*
Almond* - Vodka is surprisingly easy to stomach in the morning! If not, there is always the option of hot choc and rum or baileys!! Canada sounds exiting but not sure if you are allowed to drink on the slopes there (or is that just the US?) so no good for me as I seriously cannot do it without a skinfull!!! Singing does help by the way! So, if any of you encounter a seriously pi55ed skier singing her heart out while going full pelt (and not looking very in control) down a slope, it is probably me!!   

*Missy*, that is excellent news re DE matching and it sounds as if it could be really quick too! Do you mind me asking how expensive DE is in the UK? I only have information re Barcelona and Czech Republic so far. I bet you are really excited!

Hi *Anne * - how you doing sweetie? Any delish food being cooked in your household this eve?!!!!

You will have a lovely week *Hazelnut* - control of the remote has to be worth it!!!

Nice to hear from you *Kate*. Hope you are OK 

Hi to everyone else.

Girls, I feel bad  as I don't know the LJ you are referring to lately but something bad has obviously happened to her and her partner . Can I ask what or is that rude and insensitive? Tell me to butt out if it is - I will understand!

Love to all. Sweet dreams - am off to bye byes now XXX


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Kate - thinking of you   you know we are all here if you want us and totally understand why you need to take a bit of a break. miss you x

Mags - sorry to hear about work. it is really hard to make a big change when you know you are going to be doing treatment isnt it. you sound like you need a long holiday. enjoy the tv tonight   

WW - am laughing out loud at the image of you on the slopes

x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Just a quick post to say hello. 

Well I am ploughing all of my energies into sorting out Plan B. I am seriously considering the Jinemed. I just think that given the costs and their success rates we'd be daft not to consider it. Just got to convince Paul now that it's the way forward. Does anybody know how often they do consultations in the UK, can't see that info on their website??

Mirra - I am going to be having colonic's this time. I have gone bac to the gym and I have just ordered some Wheatgrass, I'm back on the old DHEA etc, so hopefully that will help. How is Baby Robert?

Mag - I've PM'd you. That would be lovely if you could give me the details of your acupuncturist as at the mo I just go to Dr & Herbs and they're not exactly specialised. How much does each session cost you?

Jal -  

Kate  

Anne - Just PM'd you about the Jinemed. Let me know how you go on with hotel searches. That 4 star looks ok and if you wanted it looks like you could go into the 4 star + and use their pool for a daily fee.

Beachy - How are you fixed over the next few weekends? Let me know when you're free and we can re-arrange our ladies lunch.

Thanks for all your lovely messages it really mean a lot. I know that you all know what I'm going through at the moment. 

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just back from taking Tom & Ed home- they are 10 and 9 Almond  
I love them soooo much the little scamps!

Hi WingWing hun  
LJ is LittleJenny. Her sister Kate had twins late last year and she has been a massive source of support to so many on this thread and others. 
Tuna pasta bake for us lot tonight, the boys were even impressed by Jasons home cooking!

Hi Mag- Think it was channel 4. It was about women who are addicted to being surrogate mums- one lady had done it 14 times   

Kate- Hello lovely.    

Sarah- Just gonna PM you back love   

Gonna watch the dirty girls on "Mistresses" in a bit - bloody hell, their lives are way tooooo complicated


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Kate - I hope you're ok. We're here if you need us.  
Swinny - your post sounds positive - how are you?
Missy - good luck with the DE matching. It sounds as though you won't be waiting long  
Mags - I hope that work gets better. or that you can a break of some sort.

Sometimes I don't know if the web is a good thing or not. I've been having a look around the SIRM website and they say that women with endo should have their immunes tested as the endo can produce toxic substances which can prevent implantation. At our follow up cons. I asked about being tested for immune issues and the cons said that it would likely be unnec. Is there another clinic who can do the testing? I don't want to go through tx after tx failure before the cons thinks that maybe the testing should be done. Any advice? thanks.

Anyway I hope everyone has a great day!

best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Just wanted to pop in to say Hi as I've haven't posted since I joined the thread and this thread moves so fast.

I'm still hanging on in 2ww but will probably post more when I know the result and ask your opinons on things if thats ok,  as I'm not holding much hope for this one  . 

Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning lovlies,

Everyone ok?
xxxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

morning all, hi Anne, glad you had a good time with your nephews 

Suzie - I'm looking into the same thing because of my endo and also a couple of other reasons and I agree with you, dont want to keep doing cycles if there is an issue. There is loads of info on this site, go the following link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0 (sorry, I only know how to do it as an external link - it is the investigations and immunology board under the starting out link. See the first 2 threads in particular). What I have gathered from there is that there are 2 levels of tests, some your GP can do and then some are more complicated. What I have read so far is that the main options for immune testing in London are the ARGC and Mr Gorgy at Wimpole St and the Lister also do some as well and then I think I read there is a consultant at Care (??) who does the tests too. Also there is someone called Mr ******* who runs a miscarriage clinic. There is a book which everyone talks about called "Is Your Baby Body Friendly" by Dr Alan Beers and if you google him there is also that site with more info. But that is all I know and might have missed something or got something wrong!

Hope that helps a bit - have only started looking into it myself and know exactly what you mean re net not being a good thing. I started reading about it in my 2ww and had to stop. But on the other hand, I have some stuff in my med background that means it might be an issue and I think I would rather know that not. I have ordered the book anyway to have a read.

Hope none of that is wrong! If anyone has anything to add I'd be grateful. Once I've looked into it am going to have loads of questions of my own ...

Hi Rachael - I had to stay off the site on my 2ww, it is really tough. Fingers crossed for you and look forward to seeing you back soon hopefully with good news

Hi everyone
xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is well.

I spent the last 2 days in bed – sleeping.   I must have picked up a nasty bug in Milan. 
I’m back to work today with a rather pale face and weighing 4 pounds less (yippee!)  

Thanks everyone for their kind wishes. 
I haven’t really read back so not sure what I missed but I will catch up with your news when I get chance. 

Lots of love.  

Pix xxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi girls

Glad you had fun with your nephews *Anne * - you must love them to bits to be calling them little scamps! Such a lovely expression! Thanks for details re LJ. Whatever is going on with her, I wish her well.

Sounds like I need to get into this Mistresses thing. Not seen it yet.

Hi *Almond* - glad I made you laugh!

Hi *Rach*. Really hoping you get positive news. What makes you less than hopeful sweetie?

*Pix,* hope you are feeling better.

Not much to say today. Am feeling a bit down as am sort of stuck in limbo not knowing what to do next. Can't make follow up appt until AF arrives - next week hopefully. Bit bored of waiting around - just want to get on with it - or at least to know what my options are. Last night I felt OK with having a break and was quite positive. Today, something has changed. Maybe it is AF on way and PMS?

Still, can't complain, am off to the Isle of Man (oh joy!) on Friday for work and from there to Oxford to stay with one of my best mates for the weekend and then Monday in London (work again) so at least will be keeping busy.

Talk later. Have a good day y'all.

WW X


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi All 

Just wanted to pop in and say I am alive - I know how we all worry when someone dissappears for a few days!! 

Anne - good luck tomorrow!!  

Pix - glad you are on the mend  

Missy - Great news on matching appointment and glad you feel excited now  

Purps  -  

Rachel - sending you lots of 2ww positivity!

LJ - if your reading, been thinking of you loads, hope your okay and that you get some time to work things through with DP.  

Lainey - hows are you doing? Managing to stay positive?? Hope so - its all looking good for twins me thinks!!  

Sam hon - just about to listen to your phone message, havent had a chance yet so hectic here!  

Sorry no more personals, thinking of you all and will read up and try and catch up soon  

Sorry not time for a proper post, flat out at work and then all spare time spent trying to find somewhere to stay in Thailand (sorry I know that sounds a bit ungrateful but we have booked our flights and now we can't find anywhere we like as it is Easter hols  ) or in the gym pumping iron/ swimming. Decided to try and go every day between now and 26th which is when we fly - not a chance in hell of that happening but one can dream! Also hoping that my AF tips up as must be on CD50 something by now, trying not to think about it too much as there is nothing I can do about it  

Lots of love 

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Thanks hun, lets hope I have at least half a follie tomorrow    
Hope you find somewhere lovely but the gym every day WFT? You amaze me  
xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Pixie.  You are like me, celebrating losing a few pounds when you have been ill !! If I have an upset stomach no matter how bad I feel part of me is always thinking about the fact that I might lose weight.

Anne.  Although it is not what you want, make the most of Jason being a house husband while you can.  

Ally.  I am impressed with your resolve.  I hope you find somewhere soon.  

Missy.  glad you appointment went well at CRM.  Who did you see?  I might ask them about counselling, although I don't know when I could fit it in.  

WingWing.  Enjoy your time in Isle of Man/London

Almond/Suzie.  I have just bought the Is Your Body Baby Friendly book and started reading it. 

Rachel.  Good luck on your 2ww

Jal.  How are you coping with your 2ww.  Gone round the bend yet?

Hi Swinny.  Glad you are starting to formulate a plan B.  It is so hard to pick yourself up after BFN a plan does help.

Better get back to work.  I am moaning about how incredibly busy I am, yet I am on here.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Know what you mean Tracey- he vaxed tthe lounge carpet yesterday bless him
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wing Wing said:


> When are you actually off skiing and where are you going? Re wee-ing, DH has many piccies of me making secret yellow snow!!!
> *
> 
> Almond* - Vodka is surprisingly easy to stomach in the morning! If not, there is always the option of hot choc and rum or baileys!! Canada sounds exiting but not sure if you are allowed to drink on the slopes there (or is that just the US?) so no good for me as I seriously cannot do it without a skinfull!!! Singing does help by the way! So, if any of you encounter a seriously pi55ed skier singing her heart out while going full pelt (and not looking very in control) down a slope, it is probably me!!


   I could actually look forward to skiing if I keep those images firmly in mind, thanks WW! We're going to Avoriaz, I think someone else (Zuri?) asked me the other day and I said les Menuires, but that was last year . The more I hear about it from you guys, the less I'm dreading it actually so cheers for that! Maybe this time I'll have a break through (as opposed to a "break"!) and really get into it. But this is the 3rd time I'm giving it a go so if I can't get my head around it this time I'll have to bow out gracefully from future trips! Hope you enjoy the IOM hon 

Hi Ally honey  good luck with finding somewhere to stay in Thailand! I would ask my cuz who was there recently but she went on a studenty backpacking type thing so chances are she stayed in some grotty hostel or summink which is probably not quite the kind of accommodation you were looking for!
I hope AF turns up soon, (def before you go on hols!) she is such a beeyatch, never there when we need her and always there when we don't!  Here you go, have a dance... It's old but it still makes me larf!






Hey Pixie - sorry you got ill hon, and I bet you didn't even need to lose 4 pounds you nutter! Hope you feel better soon sweets!

Anne - bless Jas, he sounds like my husband, he's constantly bloody hoovering! I know I shouldn't complain but it's almost like OCD with him, how can it take ALL DAY to hoover (and re-hoover... and re-hoover!) a 2 bed flat?! I wouldn't mind if he didn't keep leaving the blasted thing in the middle of the floor for me to trip over 

Hey Rachel - sorry you're feeling down hon, the 2ww just does your head in doesn't it?! Stay  hon! Have you got a copy of ZW relaxation CD? She gets on my nerves a bit but the cd is quite good, there's a special bit for the 2ww, positive visualisation and all that, it might help...? 

Hi Swinny hon  - best of luck with plan B! Have you already had a look at the jinny thread? You might find some useful info there:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165223.390

Sorry no more persos, I need to tidy the place up a bit, DH is at work (so obviously no hoovering has been done!) and I seem to create an amazing amount of [email protected] seeing as I'm here doing nowt all day!

Love to all!

xxx

/links


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne- I watched the  Dispatches Surrogacy thing last night OMG! I couldn’t believe one lady had 7 babies for other people but had none of her own and hadn’t had a boyfriend for 22 years! The dynamics between the couple were she was Russian and the surrogate was sooooo painful to watch! V interesting viewing. Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Purple – Good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Malini – Welcome hope the 2ww doesn’t drive you nuts 

Ally - Thailand – wow! We’ve been to Malaysia but would love to go to Thailand

Almond – hi, sorry AF is horrid, mine was too

Sam – I’m at RSH in Shrewsbury. It was Dr Quenby in Liverpool who recommended steroids (I saw her to get the uterine biopsy for nk cells). I will call her to see if I can start them earlier with next tx. If this tx doesn’t work I will probably go to Care in Nottingham as they seem to be more up to date with immune problems and do full Chicago tests. They have also developed the test where they can screen the embryos to check if all the chromosomes are present. Costs an extra 2k but think it will be worth it especially with my history (one consultant said my egg quality could be the reason for all the mc’s, before we found I had high nk’s). Also I’d rather get treated more locally if I can. 

Mag – Where are you from? DH was living in Dublin before moving to the uk with me. I didn’t mean to imply that Irish people don’t have fertility problems its just that dh’s family are all so fertile! My sil called and said stuff like’ I’ve seen what ivf’s like through tv programs’ ..none of her friends/family suffer from if or have had to ivf, whereas here everyone seems to know at least one couple. They’re very kind and well meaning but don’t have a clue. Its my nephews confirmation so I’ll be in a cathedral packed full of children for 2 hours!!  I’ll be drinking a lot of wine afterwards I think! 
I love mistresses too even though I end up shouting at the tv with frustration! (have taped last nights)

Nix – you can’t give up the tinterweb!! I hated skiing at first but now I love it. Ski school really was the answer for me and lots of gluweins!  

Miranda – that delivery guy…what an idiot! 

Missyg – that all sounds really positive! What is the matching thing? Is it to do with blood type and things like hair and eye colour? 

Hi Ali, Wing Wing, Pixie, Tracey, Swinny, Lightweight and anyone I’ve missed.

Managed to get some time between meetings to catch up. 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nix & Almond


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello   

Anne: Hello you sweet girl.   Thanks for texting me yesterday – you know you’ll make a great mum soon.  
I thought you’ve decided against AFC, changed your mind cos too curious like me - right?  

Ally: Thailand sounds lovely.   I always wanted to go there. Did you try Kuoni’s website? 
Gym everyday?   Wow, I’m very impressed! You’ll be an even fitter bird.

Tracey: Isn’t that funny? What are we like?   I liked myself for not wanting to eat anything while I was ill. If I had that appetite for a few weeks I could easily look like Victoria Beckham    not that I’d ever want that!

Miranda: Mate! I would have done some serious damage to that delivery man if I was you.   Moron or what? Hope Bobster is OK. 

Lightweight: Are you OK hon? Haven’t seen you in a while. 

Wing wing: I have a very glamorous job indeed hon to the extend it gets me ill.   I’m a fashion PR.
Have a great time in Isle of Man.

Lainey: Hope you are keeping our babies nice and warm in there. You do realise if you have two in there I’m taking one don’t you? 

Nix: Can I go skiing in your place? I’d love a skiing trip.  

Kate: How are things with you chick?  

Zuri: When are you going to be PUPO again?

Sam: I’m seeing Zhai on Friday – are you going to be there by any chance? 

Ali: What is our naughty single friend is up to these days?  

Malini : Welcome  

Huge hugs and kisses to Almond,Steph, ,Suzie, Anna,Jal, Mags, Missy,Hazelnut,Almond,Swinny,Rachel, Laura and everyone else I missed.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- You know me! Well, I had decided to have cyst check anyway so thought may as well check out the old AFC's (or lack of em) while I'm at it.  

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Don't be silly Ane - you will have follies, even i had 3,5! 
Just looked at trip advisor and they don't seem to rate that hotel I've told you about. I can see where people are coming from when they say it's dated as it's been there for years. I'll keep looking and let you know if I see somewhere better.  

Where is everyone today?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- you must be psychic , I just did a trip advisor too- what a shame eh 
Thanks hun but don't let this take overyour day, I know how busy you are
xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

No - that's fine hon. I like searching for holidays   

ps: Anne we are all alone here - I've been waiting for this moment for a long time...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

YES, WFT is everyone?  
xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

What a couple we would make eh? *****'s and lacking in eggs! There would be no kids ever!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

The eggless


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oi you 2 stop chatting each other up!  What a pair of tarts!


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey you two - stop it now! This is not an exclusive club so I'm joining! I like researching hotels too but get me onto that and work have lost me cos between hotels/holdiays and FF, there is no time!!!

b]Anne[/b] - just need to add another good luck for your scan tomorrow.

*Pix* - that is tres, tres glam! Not much fashion in the IOM I am afraid!! And as I will have to get up at 4.30 am to get there, not much chance of looking glam either!

Trouble is *Tracey* - this site is addictive - my fingers are just itching all day to click on internet and FF to see what everyone is up to. I had to set myself a limit of one go in the morning AFTER I have done some real work and finished a whole task, once again in the PM - again after another work task has been completed and then once or twice in evening so I don't totally ignore DH!!!

*Nix,* glad we have helped make skiing seem like a positive experience. Hold onto that - I am trying to!!!! Actually I preferred my plan last year which was to allow DH 2 weeks of skiing and then gave him the shock of his life when I business classed it to New York for a week with my mate in November - we had the time of our lives!!! Still involved alcohol but no singing and no throwing tantrums (or weeing in the great outdoors either!)

House proud husbands/partners - WTF! I have heard it all now. It is something I have been praying for! Mine is the traditional type - all excuses and "I'll do it in a minute" - drives me MENTAL!! Can relate to the hoover experience tho as if he does do something - it is always half a job and the "tools" are always left out. He is on probation now I have read your and Anne's post!!

Right, that is allotted PM time up so gotta go.

Actually off OUT, yes, OUT OF THE HOUSE tonight so probably won't speak later.

Love to all and hope you all have a good evening.

Catch up tomorrow - will have to get into work early!!!

WW X


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Stop it! I'm laughing a lot and can't even explain people in the office why!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi WW & Nix


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry for butting in but I have EWCM - last seen circa 2005 - do you reckon I have an egg developing


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally, get a pee stick now!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- got any sticks? I am excited ..........................
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Wing wing - go out hon, it's a beautiful day! I wish I could be out today


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I am tied to my desk - can't leave - shall I go to Lister for a scan tomorrow just to see what's occuring Could I have that for any other reason? 

Bens at a bloody awards do tonight   I have told him he had better get back in time to have sex!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- Not too sure but it sounds promising....jump on Ben tonight and I guess a scan wouldn't hurt.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello!!Fully intended to write a lot of personals today - but spent sooo long catching up and now I have to go!

Welcome Malini – yes the ARGC are very strict with who they treat.  It’s good and bad, the bad thing is they don’t treat the difficult cases (which is frankly why their stats are so high), but the good is you know if you do get the green light to cycle with them, your not throwing your money away. So in that way they are good, they don’t let women waste money on cycles where the odds are against them.  They would’t touch me with a barge pole!

Steph - wwooooww I've just realised your sooo pregnant now! 

Missy – Really excited for you!  Wow! I too of course hope you get a big fat positive before then too.  Can I ask is ED counselling at the Lister different than normal counselling? I mean is it a different counsellor?

Swinny – go go Turkey! I’d consider it too, not just because of the cost....but am I right in thinking we have seen more results for PRs at the Turkish clinics than we have at the Lister?

Ally - go for a scan at The Birth Company, 137 Harley Street.  They charge £50 for a follicle tracking scan - they will give you follicle size plus lining size etc, which is a lot cheaper than the Listers £150 for the same thing!! Call them now and book yourself in )

Hi Laura, purps, ali, Kate, Anne, Almond, Tracey, Jal, WingWing, Mir, Alegria, Missy, Hazelnut, Popsi, Suzi, Mags, Ally

No real news for me. Cd28 and no signs of AF - I've decided I'm mid cycle so not going to expect it for a while    Got a stupid letter from my consultant about with poor responders and protocols, it being more down to luck that the protocol.....ok I say stupid letter but she is probably not wrong.  I have to make it down to the Lister this week sometime to pick up my prescription.    

Ohhh so wish I could stay and chat, but I'm so busy today, and need to go and sort out my phone which I broke!

LOl 
sam  xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally if they give you an appointment for tomorrow I'd definitely go for it. Has it just started? It usually goes on for a few days so you have time don't panic but yes tell Ben to come home early.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ally - Spermies can live for "up to" 72 hours, though the life of most is expected to be more like 48hours.

Eggies may only live for 12 hours...... so the idea is to have sex "before" you OV, to ensure there are some little swimmers waiting for the egg as she comes down... and then to continue to have lots of sex after that until you are sure that OV is over.  some people say the every other day thing is best, to give the sperm time to rebuild... both times I have been pg I was having sex every day - so I can't say. 

I'd go and get a scan, that is the ONLY absolutle way you can predict your ovulation, and also it will give you a measurement of your lining so you know what to expect with your AF...

samxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Pixie75 said:


> Ally if they give you an appointment for tomorrow I'd definitely go for it. Has it just started? It usually goes on for a few days so you have time don't panic but yes tell Ben to come home early.


Yeah as long as he doesn't come too early that is..  Sounds v hopeful though Ally! Even if you can't get to the Lister can you really not even pop out for 10 mins to the nearest boots for some Ov sticks?

Hey WW I love your holiday plan, now I can't wait for Chuckles to say he's going skiing next year and I'll bugger off to NY and visit my rellies instead! Or Jamaica! Yaaay!!!

Hey Sam - I'd be tempted to write back to your consultant and say so if it's more luck than judgement, what am I paying you for? Does your cons just shut his/her eyes and pick a protocol then? Check out the AF dance link I posted earlier for Ally, it might help (well she's got EWCM now so it's obviously a very potent AF Dance! )

Love to all, (but not in a ****** way   )

xxx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all

Just read last couple of pages and made me giggle! Trying to stay away and not think about 2WW but couldn't resist popping on! I'm at the stage where I either want to punch someone (usually DP) or burst into tears, oh the joys of cyclogest!

Love the holiday ideas, my sisters wants us to go on a 'girls' holiday this yr. I usually save all my hols to spend with DP as he is a teacher and has lots but very tempted to have a cheap (i.e. outside of school hols) week away in the sun esp. as DP is having a boys wk to go and watch the cricket! Obv can't actually plan any of this til I know what the result is on FRIDAY - gulp!!

Ally - excited for you - you do realise we are all going to be thinking about you jumping on Ben tonight now  

Hi Anne, Nix, WW, Sam, Pixie, Anna and anyone else that is lurking today!!!

Back to work - I have actually done lots during this 2ww - done a v stupid thing tho and have a meeting at 11am on Friday! 

J x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

AAARGH!  Jal, can't you cancel the meeting?!  How are you going to concentrate missus?!  Are you having bloods or is it a pee stick test?


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello gels, sorry I've been offline for a few days, I've just been feeling so flat and totally unmotivated to do anything. 

Thank you to everyone for all your lovely messages, it means alot.

Wing wing,good luck at your follow up appt. I've got mine tomorrow but haven't waited for AF, should I have waited?  

Almond, thank you too for the offer to chat. It's such a set back when it doesn't work. Are you going to cycle again soon? Although it was my first attempt, I was desperately that I'd get at least one embie to put back but to have nothing makes it more disappointing.  

Pixie, Merhabe, Nasilsin? Teshekur (OMG how do you spell that one?) for your message, sorry you've been poorly, I'm glad it's not the stinky herbs and that you're better.  

Anne our Turkish delight, I'm very interested about your Turkish travels, I think we're going to go again at the Lister and if that doesn't succeed, may try Jinamed too. Swinny, when do you plan to cycle if you go to Turkey?   

LJ, sorry to hear about DH. Keep your chin up and I hope he comes to his senses soon.  

Kate, you're a workaholic, I hope the new venture is going well hun.  

Lainey, what wonderful news, I hope they're getting very comfortable ready for the next 8 or so months.  

Ali, my gorgeous big sister, thanks for your sweet ******** messages. Will reply to your latest later.  

Purple, how's Candy girl doing?  

Anna, you're going into your next cycle at your next AF? That's great news. How was Ireland? I'm fed up of seeing everyone around me pushing buggies too, it is a constant reminder and so much worse after a failed cycle. I had night sweats every night on syneral but it stopped as soon as I stopped the drugs. I hope yours has settled now, it's not pleasant waking up in wet sheets with droplets running down your chest.  

Zuri, how's the cycle going, any news on the scans?  

Missy, how was the follow up or have I missed it? Sorry If I have.  

Ally, I hope it is a nice juicy egg and you catch it just at the right time  

Hi Suzie, hope you're feeling ok, it sucks when it doesn't work but I'm glad you've been able to distract yourself with work, I tried but failed miserably 

Rural Chick, hope you're managing ok on the evil pill, it was the worst part for me!  

 Donkey, Mag, Sam, Nix, Jal and everyone else I haven't mentioned.  

I decided to have my follow up with the Lister over the phone tomorrow as we really didn't want another trip down to London. What's the general consensus on how long it's best to leave between tx? 

Lightweight xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Lightweight - I was wondering where you were   Hope you are beginning to feel better.   Tesekkurler  
They say it's best to leave at least 2 months between tx's for ovaries to heal. Hope your phone consultation with the Lister goes well tomorrow.  


I’ve just rang up my GP and asked about my blood results and the receptionist told me “it’s all OK – no action required”  and then I said OK but can I get the figures please and then she said 

FSH 23
LH 12
Oestrodial 80 

No action required!!! My    

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LW- Nice to have you back  
Just make sure the Lister don't even attempt to bill you for your telephone consult- they mentioned charging me but they didn't in the end but I  would not have paid it anyway as it's part of existing TX.
They say leave 2 AF's between cycles to sort your body out - I will have left exactly 2 myself.
Feeling a bit better today then?   

Pix- Stupid beatch  . Right , your FSH is the same as mine was in October so not a disaster, LH and E2 seem good to me?
xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

*Jal* - I'm with Nix on that one, cancel the meeting!! Oh the joys of cyclogest and the 2ww. I was officially insane by the end of it

*Nix* - my tip is get a private skiing lesson, expensive but makes a massive difference. I've had loads, not rich just desperate ...

*Pix* - glad you feel better, are you back on the herbs?. I could do with a 4lb weight loss after doing f all exercise for weeks and post BFN binge. need to get back down gym (i say "back" but i have only been twice in the past year) esp if am going to attempt skiing ... Just seen your post about the GP. Mine always say the results are fine, ffs. How do they compare to your other results?

on subject of gym *Ally* you are officially my inspiration. EWCM brilliant!! those herbs must be doing something 

*Anne* - been thinking of you today and massive good luck for tomorrow 

Hi *Sam* oh that letter must have been really frustrating. WHY does it have to be about bloody luck? why dont they know? makes me so mad. surely they must have some idea ... grrrr. I'd be interested to know the comparison between the Jinemed and the Lister too

*Sobroody * - are you feeling better now? I still have af from hell and it still hurts. ffs!!

*WW* - are you originally from Lux, or somewhere else?

*Tracey* - be interested to hear how you get on with the book and whether and where you are going to get tests done.

*LW* - just about to post then saw your post. I know exactly what you mean about feeling flat and unmotivated, that's exactly how I felt but it's got a bit better now. You must have been devastated not to get to ET. So sorry  Good luck with the con tomorrow, dont blame you wanting to avoid the journey in, let us know how you get on. I will cycle again soon-ish but not sure when, got some decisions to make about where as I still have 2 NHS cycles but as it seems I havent got much time left need to maximise my chances so need to think carefully.

Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing ok 

xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Lightweight - yes I'll be starting from next af or bleed as it won't be a real af as they have put me on hrt, which should be at the end of this month. The only reason its so quick is to enable me to get my 2nd free attempt in as their cut of age is 37.5 and I turn 37.5 at the end of this month! They told me the sweats were down to the down regging 8 weeks ago, not the stimms or progesterone. I'm going to Ireland this weekend...flying Friday the 13th!  . I plan to get through it with the help of my good friend Merlot   Hope your consult goes well!

Pix- What an idiot   

Almond - af finished but I'm getting spotting now! Feel much better now I'm on hrt. I think the af with a failed tx is more painful because of all the progesterone we've had to take!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Jal - I can help with that thought - it will go more like this, I wake up at 5am and realise that Ben is still not back, I then call Ben and shout at him down phone, Ben puts phone down on me, I start crying and pacing round flat, when Ben arrives home (and before he has a chance to knock himself by tripping over his trousers as he undresses) I am lying in wait (not in bed in lingerie) and attack him with a Clearblue fertility monitor!! 

Sam hon - sorry I couldn't talk!! Speak later - do you have a date tonight??  

Pix and Anne - I think it has just started, I feel a bit silly making such a big thing of it but you girls understand that this is rather unusual for me  

Nix - yep - thanks for the dance - hopefully that means I get my AF just before holiday and if I am really lucky I get to ovulate while I am away too - but hey I shouldnt jump the gun!

LW - good luck with your follow up tomorrow - I hope they can make you feel better and more positive - they usually say wait 2 x AF but it depends on clinic - they will advise what is best  

Almond thanks hon but lets just see how many gym sessions I do before you give me an award!!  

Speak later ladies xxxx


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello ladies, I'm sorry to but in but you lot know loads and are always very helpful.

I've just had my FSH levels taken and they are 4.3 on CD3..    My previous FSH levels (CD3) have been 6.4 and 8.2..  I'm classed as a poor responder and if cycles 1 and 3 are anything to go by then I am.  Does anyone know why my FSH levels are so good if I'm classed as a poor responder.  My cocktail for IVF was 600 IU of Menopur and then 600 IU of Puregon with 25mg of Orgulation (5000 IU of Pregnyl for my trigger shot).  Any ideas why with all the drugs that I'm taking I'm not knocking out a million eggs? (since I have an FSH level of 4.3)  My follicle to egg ratio is about 50%, i.e. if I get 2 follies I only get 1 egg.  I'm very confused.

My LH was 3.3 which I suppose is on the low side.  I'm not a PCOS. 

I'm taking Zita West Vitamins, which are the only supplements I'm taking.

K x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello hello

Kitty - you can't look at FSH without looking at the estrogen alongside. Do you know what your estrogen was on those days? High estrogen can suppress FSH.  Also, amh is apparently a better indicator of how you will respond to fertility drugs than FSH.


Ally - book thee that scan I say! I'm really excited about your EWCM too!! As discussed I'd be pretty exicted about CM of any kind right now  . I've been to the birth centre for a scan and they seem ok to me - they actually gave me a much more detailed scan \ report than the Lister ever have, and they are £100 cheaper.

Anna- wow, that's so harsh rushing you in before the 37.5 cut off, silly that you can't be 37.6 - because clearly that extra month makes all the difference, silly clinic!!!

Pix - your surgery sounds as clued up as mine, I had the same experience with well out of range results, and the GP saying no further action required.....it makes me wonder how many other women are walking around with high FSH and being told its normal, and wondering why they are not pregnant.  Sorry about your results hon, and sorry your stupid sugery don't have a clue what it all means. 

Anne - do you know roughly when you will be in Turkey?  Sooo exciting!

Almond . I don't think we will get any comparable stats out of the Jim, unless they are willing to release them by something we have to compare with - by amh or by FSH .


Nix, Jal, LightWeight and hi rest of the gang.

love sam xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

JUst dropping in to say hi to everyone, feeling a bit flat too    Af due tomoz or friday i think im too tired to care at the mo.

Jal - good luck for testing friday    

Anne - good luck for ur scan tomoz   

Ally - get ben home and jump him   

Hello to nix pix lightweight ww sam natasha racheal almond rural ali kitty anna and everyone else.  Gotta go get some tea only had ryvita and cheese spread today.

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate hun. Sorry you're feeling flat, this whole lark really does take its toll I know  

Ally- Don't ever feel silly hunny, it's us and we love you. Ok.   

Hi Sam hun- Well.... if April AF is on time that should be about the 6th then I would need to travel to Turkey on CD9 so that will be the 14th- so there or there abouts.  

   

Pix- thanks for all your help today you're a star


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, sorry not been around much lately posting but have been reading from time to time. It was the two year anniversary of Joshua's death last Sunday, I always find the couple of weeks beforehand difficult in the build up to it       I also started spotting which means the betch is on it's way. I had my AMH done at the Jinemed's associate clinic in the portland, London on 19th February, yes I did delay chasing the result because I was scared about what the result would be. My other results last done a few months ago such as FSH etc were all within normal limits which wasn't bad for my age (41) however it seems I am one of the rare breed of normal every other results but low AMH. The result was 2.74 (I am presuming that is PMOL) which the doctor told me was not good. 
I know that some of you have had lower results but I have absolutely no experience of the AMH result and what it means in real terms. Can anyone explain please?

I am sorry this is such a me post but am feeling rather pi$$ed off of the reminder that I don't have my baby but also I haven't been able to get pregnant since I lost him. I am scared that this result means I never will.

I know there is DE to consider but I dream of having another baby that might remind me of my little Joshie and not ready to give up on that dream just yet.

Any replies would be appreciated, love Karen xxx





,


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Kazzie -  I wish I could help or say something to take your pain away but unfortunately I can't. Just want to send you a big cyber    I'm thinking of you.

Alegria x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Karen-    for your beautiful Angel Joshua. Every time I see his picture he takes my breath away- he was so beautiful. This must be the worst time for you and my heart goes out to you.  

AMH is basically an indicator of egg reserve but a far more accurate test that FSH.
My AMH for instance was 6.32 PMOL in October but unfortunately it dropped to 1.78 in Feb.... however, I'm looking at it like this...
I had my EC on 28th Jan and had my AMH test on 11th Feb SO, the way I get my head round it and make myself feel better is, at the time of my egg collection (where they got 3 eggs) my AMH would have been nearer to 1.78 than 6.32 and they got eggs, OK, they had fert problems but never the less they got eggs!  
SO, honey, your result is higher than mine so please don't give up hope, it's not over for you with your own eggs and you will get your precious bundle 

I hope that made sense ?  

Lovely to see you back too


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry - got distracted at work - can you believe it!! DP gone to the pub to watch football so have a rare chance to post in the evening!!

Nix - I'm on the pee stick - last time I lasted til 4:30am on OTD - not bad I thought, and actually went back to sleep for a couple of hrs after BFN - it didn't hit me til I got up and had to phone my mum.  I had a 10am meeting that day, funnily enough told everyone I had a cold coming on - hence red eyes!!

LW - good luck with your follow up appt, sorry your feeling down  

Pixie - I never trust GP results over the phone! We were told DP's results were fine from GP and it wasn't til I had undergone all the tests that the consultant decided to test DP again to find we had MF problems all along!!

Ally   I hope you're wrong - I dropped DP at the pub - with a 'don't get drunk' - yeah right!!

Karen 

Jx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello all
Just had a M&S fish pie for 2 (all to myself! -really NOT and 2 sized portion). Had to manage photography session with photographer who is 5mths pg today. Knew is was happening, was dreading it but it wasnt too bad (least that was my mood today), she is a hardy lass and just getting on with things and not gushing TBTG. On the other had new member of staff, sits right next to me manages to bring her kids into EVERY sentence, you know the type! (maybe we will all be that 'type').

RE Houseprouds Dp's/ Dh's
Mine spends hours over the tiniest bit of cleaning, he is the woman of the house in the cleanliness dept! More uptight than me thats for sure!

Anna- from the same city your DH lived in. No offence taken!. And its always difficult with reproducers and their offspring so I completely sympathise, I really do. but I can assure you there same IF issues there, (eg one of sisters and hubby), know at least one other couple there too. You take good care and know when enough is enough. Mistresses was nuts last night, how do these ladies squeeze all that bonking in!

Jal - sending you lots of good luck for Friday 

Kazzie40 - hello. You have been though so much. My heart goes out to you. Sending you a big hug 

Sarah - I am right behind you. Going to Lister March 19, 1st IVF. Depending on how that goes I am considering tx 2 or tx 3 at Jinemed. Where was your last tx? 4got to say acu is Initial appointment £49 (£50 from January 2009)  Follow-up appointment £38 (£39 from January 2009) 

Kate: hang in there girl, big hug 

Lightweight: big hug 

Pix hope  you are on your feet again soon!

Huge hugs and kisses to Steph, ,Suzie, Almond,Jal, Hazelnut,Swinny,Rachel, ww, Suzie, Ally, nix, Laura, Almond, and anyone else I missed.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally where are you?? What are you doing?     Is Ben home yet?

Anne: It's always a pleasure honey, happy to help whenever you need me.   

Mag: M&S fish pie    love fish!

Kazzie:    

Kate:  

Sam: Sod the Lister, let's all go to Turkey!   I'm on day 10 and still have brown spotting, did you get that when you were on herbs? It never happened to me before. My AF usually is around 5 days.

Kitty: Sam is right - do you know about your E2 levels?

Almond: I haven't stopped herbs even though they made me puke a lot! Aren't I determined? I hope they'll help otherwise Zhai will have to get herself another wig!  

Pix xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone!  No one chatting this evening?

Pix - sorry you have not been well.  I am being good!!    

Ally - Thailand sounds like the perfect tonic for you and Ben!  Now get bonking!!  

Mag - I love fish pie  

LW - great to hear from you again....missed you    Good luck for tomorrow    hope you get some answers and it gives you some positivity again  

Jal - good luck for Friday  

Lainey - you ok?  

Sam - bring on AF!  I am on day 25 today after my BFN so not sure what to expect.  

My mind has gone blank now for persos but hi to Laura, Tracey, Miranda, Wing Wing, Almond, Hazelnut, Anna, Kate, Purple, Alegria, Kazzie, Nix, Nikki, Nicki........


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anyone know much about sperm??

Need some feedback.......

DP's sample, produced on Monday, has been frozen for future use but the sample does not seem to match with previous tests.  

March 2007

Volume - 2mls
Concentration - 50 million per ml
Motile - 50%
Morphology - 60% normal

November 2008

Volume - 2.9mls
Concentration - 70 million per ml
Motile - 54%
Morphology - 78% abnormal

March 2009

Volume - enough for 4 ampules
Concentration - 24 million TOTAL not per ml
Motile - 70%
Morphology - 75% abnormal

the total sperm seem to have dropped so significantly.  The Lister say that this can happen and the fact that the motility is up is a good thing.  Thay also said there can be huge difference between labs and this is the first time the Lister has looked at a sample.  

Anyone any comments??


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Almond – thanks for the links. I’ve got that book. I haven’t opened it yet. I’ll give it a read and perhaps we can pool our resources.

Sam – Hi. In my experience if you are wanting AF to come there are two ways to make it happen – wear white or get a HPT ready.  

Ally – Good luck! BMS yes I remember it well. We're all really excited for you.  

Jal – we’re thinking of you.  

Lightweight – Hi, I’m so sorry you are feeling flat and unmotivated. This really does take it out of us. We’ve left about 8/9 weeks. I’m hoping that will be enough time to recover. I just that with a low AMH I can’t wait around. What are you thinking?

Pix – ‘no action required’ what? You really have to watch these medics.   Your E2 nos look good though. You really are brave to be on the herbs. Mine are still sitting in my desk draw. 

Kitty – Hi. Do you have your E2 nos because sometimes people have low FSH but E2 is high which can indicate a problem.

Kate – Hi,  hope you are feeling better.    How is the business going?

Karen – I’m so sorry ot hear about baby Joshua and how painful this must be for you.   Your Amh is in the low range but the biggest tell is how you respond to drugs. I think its important to hold onto our mantra – it only takes one.

Mag – we all know the type. I have been hiding out from most of my friends who are either pregnant or just had a baby. I am now also hiding from the my beauty therapist because I’ve just found out she’s pregnant which means my legs are a little scary.   

Rachel – Good luck with the dreaded 2ww! 

Hi to Purple, Ali, Catherine, Hazelnut, Lainey, Anna, Anne, Steph, Nix and everyone else.

Today was a very busy day for me. I've offered to look after my baby nephew two mornings a week for my sister until I go back to work full time. He's five months old and he is gorgeous, happy, smiley and really cute. This is always bitter sweet for me - its a lovely experience but it always leaves me wondering if this is as close as I'm going to get to motherhood.

Tomorrow or rather today I brave the gym. I have hired a personal trainer to beat me into shape - I'm a little afraid   all that BFN chocolate is showing. 

Hope everyone is well.
love,
Suzie.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

just popping in to wish Anne and Purple lots of luck for tomorrow. Thinking of u 

I am bleeding again. Fed up and a bit worried but not going to rush back to the hossie again. Heard a very apt expression the other day - weighing a pig doesn't make it any fatter - so I am using that as my motto at the mo. 

Love to everyone, need to read back before I do proper personals. 

L x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Lainey - sorry to hear things about the bleeding.  Try and rest up as much as you can.  When is your first scan booked for?  

Anne - Good luck for today!  

Purple - good luck to you too for today!    

To everyone else - have a lovely day.

Ali xx


----------



## kitty9000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for your responses Sam, Pixie and Suzie W.  I never had my E2 tested on CD3, it was tested on around CD 21 and it was 32.3 which i guess is high.  Should I have had it on CD3?

To re-cap, my FSH on CD3 was 4.3 and my LH was 3.3.

Karen,   

K x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Lainey- That's a good motto hunny, try and keep chilled and get lots of rest  

Purple- Good luck today hun  

Thanks Ali- you ok?  

Everyone else ok?

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Anne: What time is your scan today chick? I might go and get myself checked again to be honest. This cycle has been a weird one. I know I had 3,5 antrals to start with and 6 mm lining but I’m on day 11 and there is no sign of EWCM and I’ve almost bled for 9 days! Mike asked me today when we are starting this month’s shagathon as it’s been a while.  

Kitty: They usually check CD21 for progesterone to work out if you are ovulating not E2 hon, are you sure they checked you for E2 then? I’d suggest you get a new hormone profile on your CD2 for FSH/LH & E2 and you can take it from there.

Ali: I have no idea about swimmers hon but I know somewhere in Harley street does a very detailed check. If you want to make sure he is OK I can get you the details of those guys? Let me know.  

Lainey: Hang in there hon – I’m sure it’s all fine. It sounds like those little ones like scaring their mummies.  

Suzie: How lovely of you to babysit for your nephew. I used to look after my nephews while they were babies but at the time I didn’t have IF and really enjoyed doing it, now I shiver evertime a baby comes near me.  

Hello & lots of love to everyone else


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning Pix- was just thinking about  you  
Scan is at 5pm today love
That's quite a long bleed isn't it hun? 
When you thinking of another scan? xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

good luck for your scan Anne

Sorry I am really lost on here and don;t know who is having what and when

Purps are you having a scan too? if so lots of luck to you too xxx

Ally hope you managed to jump hubbys bones last night 

Lainey - sorry to hear you are bleeding again, I think its sounding more and more like twins!! 

Pix those herbs sound awful!! kudos to you sticking with them even if though they are making you sick! they sound awful!

Hello everyone else sorry crap at personals at mo, my lady of leisure status has taken a knock the past 2 weeks I have been busy very day with work woohoo so i haven't been able to keep track as well as I should

Not much news this end, started my low dose of gonal F last night, had to do the jab myself which was a bit daunting, hubby is in London at the palace today to see his mum get an MBE so he's left me all alone to do my jabs for 2 nights! I am sure I did it wrong last night - scan next Thurs then i think FET a few days after that so i assume it will be sometime next weekend - if they thaw ok etc...

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: Ohh you’ve been thinking about me – you are getting me all excited… 

I’ve just booked a scan for 1.30pm today for a follicle tracking (if there is anything to track that is!) I so got used to being poked around these days it’s kind of getting addictive.  
Good luck with your scan today lovely – let us know how you get on. 

Zuri: You MIL is getting an MBE   – wow what for? MIL of the year?  

xx


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Zuri - Do you have to use stimm drugs for a FET??    Correct me if I'm wrong anyone but I always thought that before a FET you only needed drugs for thickening your lining....


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pix - not MIL of the year (I wish  ) she's chairwoman of 'a' county council and has done lots and lots for local government and charities over her many years on earth 

Alegria - yes i was a bit shocked and confused also re stimming drugs but apprently it's a low dose like you'd be on for IUI to just produce one follicle and to thicken the lining, I have no idea what normal practice is, I am in switzerland and they seem to do a lot different here   I expected it to be all natural especially as I have heard a lot about FET working because no drugs in system, well it's not going to be the case for me it seems....

x

P.S Good luck for your scan today too Pix x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Addicted to dildo.................cams - bet your are      
Good luck hunny. Is it with that ****** of a scan man?  
x

Hi Z-   Good luck with the jabs

Thanks for info Alegs


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a quick one as it has taken most of my lunchhour to read back.

Lainey. I am sorry you are bleeding again.  I do like the expression about weighing a pig doesn't make it fatter'  it is very true.  If things were going wrong I am sure you would not have stopped bleeding before.     all is OK.  When are you over 6wks so you can have a scan?

Ally.  Have you found a hotel yet?  If not, I have a friend who lives in Thailand and if you tell me which Islands you are thinking about I will ask her if she has any recomendations.

Be back later.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Zuri: She sounds like a very busy woman! 
Re your FET - don't worry about what they are or they are not doing to you hon - if it's meant to work it WILL.    

Anne: You dirty girl   
No hon, I'm not seeing DR Gorgy this time - I'm going for a cheaper option and only paying £50. I'll see if this new place is any good with their dildocam.   

Hi Tracey! - oh you've gone already!

xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Pixie75 said:


> Anne: Ohh you've been thinking about me - you are getting me all excited&#8230;





Anne G said:


> Pix- Addicted to dildo.................cams - bet your are


Oh God, they're at it again  Get a room you two!    

Hey Zuri - congrats on starting the dreaded jabs! And doing it on your tod as well, fab! I'm sure you didn't do it wrong. Well unless you stuck it up your nose or something!  So are you the one wife on the planet with a nice MIL then? I thought that was just an urban myth....    Re the FET success rates, I think it's more due to there not being any inflammation after all the poking about from EC that makes the difference and that's still the case so I reckon you'll be fine   

Hey Lainey -  it must be worrying but I think you're taking the right approach there.    

Sorry no more persos but am starving so need to venture out to the supermarket cos there's nowt here to eat!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nixf01 said:


> am starving so need to venture out to the supermarket cos there's nowt here to eat!


yeah of course you will go to the supermarket Nix!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Erm, oh yeah, just going now.... ahem!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

OI Nix..... you still there


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Pix good luck for ur scan  

Lainey      for you   

Anne - best of luck hunny  

Hi everyone just popping by to see how everyone is     and     to you all

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate babe


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Missed my AM fix cos a member of my team came in to ask questions during the time I had alloted myself - bl00dy cheek! Been too busy til now!

*Ally* - Help! EWCM - Q'est-ce que c'est? Do I sound less thick if I ask in a different language. Why is it not on the words and meaning section of FF? So frustrated!!! How did the jumping go last night??!!!!!

*Sam* - sex EVERY day - Jesus you are keen!

Good luck tomorrow *Jal*. I won't be on as travelling all over the place but will see if I can get onto my pal's computer some time over the weekend to check up on you!

Good God *Lightweight* - I wouldn't copy ANYTHING I do or am told by my Doc as he is [email protected]! I have no idea why I have to wait til AF arrives before seeing him - probably cos he can't bear to be called a F*cker again any time soon!!

Just seen *Pixie'*s post and maybe that is why I have to wait after all!!!

*Almond*, I am originally from the UK - sunny Ipswich to be absolutely precise but have lived here for just over 5 years. Would now like to come back I think but with economic situation as it is, will have to hold out a bit longer. Also, may as well get my 4 free IVF treatments in here before leaving I guess.

*Sobroody* - Funny that, I have a best mate called Shiraz - wonder if they know each other?!!

*Kitty*, I am afraid I am no help as I don't even know my readings! However, I do recognise the drugs you are on as same as mine so will have a look at doseage levels and come back to you. When you say 600ui of Puregon, do you mean for each injection, the pen was set at number 600? Sorry to be dense!

*Anne*, good luck for later and will try to get on at weekend to see how you go.

*Karen * - HUGE HUGS.    What an angel he is.

*Mag* - yummy fish pie - meal for 2 is the new meal for one - you do know that don't you?!!! Same as glasses of wine - the new small is the old large!!

*Purps* - any news?

*Lainey* - chill. It will all be ok. They are just playing with you!

   to all.

Am off home early today as up at 4.30 tom to fly out to IOM (joy!) so may catch you later.

WW X


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello everyone - sorry very little time again  

Pix - how did your scan go hon?? Was thinking of you at 1.30 and hoping for a big fat follie! I decided not to go for a scan, stupid really but I just think why, I may aswell just try BMS and I am wondering if my excitement about EWCM may have been a bit of a false start!  

Wing - Stupid FF not telling you what EWCM is! It is (get ready for it) Egg White cervical mucus!! Nice!! Never been so excited about something so yukky!! 

Tracey - fingers crossed we are sorted thanks very much though for your very kind offer   

Anne - good luck at your scan - heres   you have loads of antrals!!!

Hello to everyone else  

A xxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

hi all just popping on quicky to wish Anne luck for later  back later for more personals

Oh and Pix - 


Pixie75 said:


> I hope they'll help otherwise Zhai will have to get herself another wig!


screeching with laughter


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

So that's what it is!!!  

Thanks Ally!

WW


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks WW, Alls, & Almond
xxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Nixf01 said:


> So are you the one wife on the planet with a nice MIL then? I thought that was just an urban myth....


erm Not really Nix - I don;t think daughter-in-laws are programmed to get on with MIL's  but she can be OK at times - not all that close though - she's a career woman and done a lot and I think she see's me as a bit of a wife with not much work and one who can't provide grandkids either! she was taking hubby into council meetings when he was a baby and carrying on with her work! - obviously a downside to it all though as the kids didn't see their mum much!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Z - are you stimming lovely? Good luck hon!!


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Afternoon gels. 

Just had my follow up appt and I'm feeling utterly miserable. Basically, she thinks that it doesn't matter what protocol I am on, I am unlikely to respond any differently. It depends entirely on what follies are around at the time of stimming and clearly I have practically no eggs left so it won't be any different from this cycle. The egg they got was of poor quality and disintegrated when they injected it. She doesn't think I should change protocol if I do another tx but can if I want. I just don't understand what went so wrong for me. I have always been very fit and healthy, my BMI has always been below 20. Why oh why have I so few crap eggs left?

I just don't know what to do. I don't want to consider ED and with DPs almost zero motility, we have no chance of conceiving naturally whatsoever.

Good luck with your scans Anne and Pixie. 

Lightweight xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LW- WFT? That's awful. How did the cycle go in general? I am in a mad rush so can't check your sig /posts etc .How did all the scans/bloods go etc? Your results are better than mine aren't they? FSH etc?
Call me on my mobile after about 6.30 hun if you want to chat.
Will PM number over


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LW: They can’t some to a conclusion with one cycle hon. I’ve only had one cycle as well and I don’t think my situation was any different than yours but my doctor in Turkey reckons I CAN get pregnant with my own eggs if I cycle on the right month which is why he suggested I monitor my cycle. Maybe you should do the same? 
We are all here for you, if you need to chat  .

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- How did it go hun?
xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

LW Hon, I am so sorry that she wasn't more positive hon. Of course you don't want to consider DE, you are not at that point at all so try not to think about that too much today. She is right and it depends on what follicles are around at any given time which makes this whole thing so god damned frustrating, it all seems to come down to luck and not what we do to prepare/ what protocol. I don't know why we have been handed the sh1tty stick when the eggs were handed out but you can be sure as anything that you have done nothing wrong it is just terrible rotten luck and I feel for everyone who has this diagnosis so so much. I wish I could give you some answers, what to do next etc   Do you want to give it another go? I hate how she says you can try something else 'if you like', we are paying her for the expertise and want advice for gods sake! Big hugs  

Al x

Pix how did it go babes?? A x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Ally - yes low dose stimming to thicken lining - did you jump on DH last night? 

Really sorry about your follow up appointment LW - I donlt know enough to comment but I think its ridiculous for them to give up on you after 1 cycle  

Wonder how purple got on at her scan today?

Anne and Pix are you to going later today for scans?

good luck xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Z- I am leaving the office in 10 mins love


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Scan showed 1 follie in each ovary both 4.5mm and 4.5mm endometrium on CD11 so it doesn’t look like there is any ovulation for me this month.   Oh well that saves me waiting for the end of the month thinking “am I – am I not?” eh?  

I know I ovulated for the last 2 months and the only different thing I did this month was the herbs. Do you think my body just doesn’t like them - full stop?   I’ll have a word with Z tomorrow. 

Ally: Hello my lovely.  If you do want to go for a scan this place (the Birth Company) is very good and they only charge £50 as opposed to £200 everywhere else.

Almond: Her wig is rather obvious though, don’t you think?  

Wing Wing:   

Zuri: My MIL is lovely. She has her blonde moments but still she is a genuinely nice lady which makes a change I guess.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- I am still learning at the moment about follie tracking/monitoring. 2 follies is not bad is it?
xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Not sure it’s great on CD11 though hon. I should have had one big one rather than 2 small ones – oh whatever!!

Hope your scan goes well. I’m missing you. Nobody talks to me when you are not around!     

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Dont worry pix honey pie - maybe this cycle will be a bit longer as your body adjusts, def talk to Z but doubt you need to worry, you may ovulate later but even if you didnt it is not the end of the world as lots of 'normals' dont ovulate every month xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Ally   Do you think I'm getting obsessed?   I'm like that you see, until I achieve whatever I need to achieve I never let go - I wish this was a task I could work hard towards rather than just sit and wait!  
Off home now - "see" you later.

xxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

LW - so sorry about the cons.   I think just giev yourself some time to think about it all. I know I needed time after our cons. 

Pixie - Sorry the scan didn't turn out as you had hoped. Hopefully this cycle is just a slow starter. I really enjoy looking after my nephew. 

My sister has three kids and she is knackered. I've offered to look after the baby two mornings a week. This was the first week and she already looks better.

Lainey -   Hopefullly they are just snuggling in

Jal - Good luck for tomorrow!   

Anne - I hope the scan went well.

This may be a   stupid question but all this talk of cyclw monitoring has made me think perhaps I should gets some bloods done for the next cycle. I'm on the pill now so would I be able to get bloods done the start of the cycle where I stop the pill?

Hope everyone is well.
Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies, just dropping in as on my way out to date night with hubby - nothing fancy we are thinking a good pub meal somewhere.

Pix - I don't think just because you have a slow developing follie that you may not ovulate this month....give it some time. We know that around day 14 or 15 is the "optimal" day to ovulate, but that doesn't necessarily mean you won't this month.

I'm going to the birth company for a scan tomorrow.

Lainey - xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx I'm sorry about the bleeding. I do like your resolve. As I said before it could be twins...

I went to see Dr Gorgy today about my immunes results (those results I've been trying to bury my head in the sand about and pretend it's not happening). I have 3 different issues, but one of them is raised Cd19+Cd5.... he told me this can "cause" POF, as these cells attack the eggs in the ovaries before they even form. If anyone else is interested you can read this.

http://repro-med.net/info/cat1-5.php#cat5-2

The above explaination is very basic, so I've finally purchased Dr Beers book.

I really don't want to deal with amh of 0.1 + immune issues.... as if I'm lucky enough to get an embryo, according to him my body will attack it anyway. He of course suggested ED - not very positive as I haven't even had my first IVF cycle yet!

He wants to put me on humira, IVIG, Steriods and asprin.................. so not holding back there then!! I told him I'd think about it. Well, I'll take the asprin    I'm not even depressed about this meeting, I've a really thick skin these days it takes more than another white coat giving me his opinion to make me waiver.

FYI - He is pro DHEA, even with the raised male hormones.

I too have EWCM today!! Loads of it!! It is CD30 but honestly girls, I'm frankly quiet happy to have any mucus!

Kisses and a big hello to the rest of the gang!

LOL Sam xxxx

/links


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all


Lightweight said:


> Afternoon gels.
> 
> Just had my follow up appt and I'm feeling utterly miserable. Basically, she thinks that it doesn't matter what protocol I am on, I am unlikely to respond any differently. It depends entirely on what follies are around at the time of stimming and clearly I have practically no eggs left so it won't be any different from this cycle. The egg they got was of poor quality and disintegrated when they injected it. She doesn't think I should change protocol if I do another tx but can if I want. I just don't understand what went so wrong for me. I have always been very fit and healthy, my BMI has always been below 20. Why oh why have I so few crap eggs left?
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say to LW, please go back to your consultant and tell them I said KISS MY  There is absolutely NO WAY she can make that judgement off the back of 1 AMH test and 1 ICSI cycle! There is all sorts that can be done by fiddling with protocols and medications. I was written off as a PR and given the DE speech then lo and behold they put me on a Menopur only cycle and I get 16 eggs. OK they were sh1t quality and as you can see, I'm still here with no bump but it just goes to show. Now I know that not everyone is as fortunate as I am, and yes, often it does just come down to getting the right month, but I certainly wouldn't be willing to accept the word of someone who claims to know that no other protocol is ever going to work off the back of one cycle!

You stay  honey and when you're ready see if you can't find a consultant that's a bit more positive and is willing to go the extra mile to help you out.   

Hey Ally - woss goin' on? Didja get your tings last night or are you on a promise for tonight instead!? Poor Ben, imagine the pressure if he knew that we're all here wondering if tonight's the night!

Pix hon - stay  maybe one of those follies is gonna race ahead and ovulate just a little bit later than "normal". Or who knows, maybe they're both gonna pop - isn't that how you get non-identical twins in natural conception...?

Anne - hope the scan went well hon!

Hi Suzie - sorry can't really advise re the bloods, but it couldn't do any harm could it?

Must get off here, I swear I can hear the bloody leccy metre clicking as I type! Maybe I should invest in a laptop - they use less leccy don't they...?

Love to all!

xxx

Whoops! Hi Sam  Glad you're not letting Gorgy getcha down!  So you think you might go for it, the whole Aspirin, IVIG, Steroids bit?

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just popped in to see if any news from anne yet?

Pix - hunny u may ov late as i did.  I didnt ov till day 18/19 this month.

Lightweight - Thats disgusting petal, how the hell can they tell all that from one cycle.  Ditto what nix says hun   

Hi nix, sam, suzie, ali ally tash rural almond fishy lainey lucy juicy and everyone else.  Sorry im so crap on personals but not coming on so much as trying to de-stress myself from the thought of any more tx. 

Af due today or tomoz definately on way got those horrible gripey swirley tummy pains the          beatch wy cant she leave me alone for ohhhhhhhhh say nine months     Oh well at least i ov'd this month 

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Evening girls  

Just checking in to see if there is any news on Anne or Purple     

Kate - sorry to hear AF is on it's way  

LW -  

Pix - hope you are wrong and you go on to ov this month.   

Sam -  He recommended DHEA to me (and DE  )  You are right to take what he says with a pinch of salt.  I think you are better informed then some of these    You certainly know your own body better than anyone else.  Can immune issues come and go?  How did you have DD if you have immune issues?  

Zuri - good luck with FET   

Jal - good luck for tomorrow, thinking of you      

Nix -  

Ally - your message to LW made me    You have a lovely way with words.  

I am thoroughly peed off.  Still bleeding - it is hardly bucket loads but enough to have given me severe anxiety.  Why can't it all just go smoothly?  I can't have my first scan until next week as they won't see anything yet anyway so feel I am in limbo land a bit.  It is a feeling I am used to, having IF often leaves you in limbo land, but I thought I had done my time and it would be plain sailing this time.  Ha!  Silly me!  Twelve weeks seems like an awfully long way away and like a huge mountain to climb.  Can't ever see me reaching the top, and I forgot my hiking boots and ropes and I don't like heights    Losing the plot now, had better go.

Love to everyone

Lainey x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies
Not much to report today, apart from being cranky and tearful which means a visit from AF anyday now. No great suprise then. Can hardly bear to be with myself on days like today, sooooo cranky
Had a lovely chat with Sarah earlier, we live near to each other and going to meet this weekend which am delighted about. Hi again Sarah!

lainey-lou - Oh sweetie. Keep those feet up, have as much rest as you can and big hug. Really sorry there is blood again, it is such a struggle, so so hard. But do try and rest. What about getting bloods done again to see if the levels are good?   

Züri - How exciting, the palace! Wonder is there a term for the son of an MBE holder! Good luck with the jabs.

WW -  Isle of Man - Jeremy Clarkson land, watch out for him speeding all over the shop

Lightweight  -  I am so sorry the cons had that attitude. Like the others I think, after one tx, big conclusion to make, Nix put it best, Nix you are a star! And please dont blame yourself there is clearly nothing that you have done. Please dont give up hope. 

Pix, sorry to hear that sweetie.

sam22 - You have got inpsirational resolve, thanks, good to hear it. All these 'experts' in their white coats. Anyone read 'inconceivable'? Its an american book and an inspirational story about a womans struggle TTC, against the odds (and the dr's opinions)

hello and love to everyone else, bit tired tonite xxxxxx
P


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

Lainey sorry things are sh!tty for you, it does feel so f;ing iunfair to go through IF then to get the longed for BFP only to have anxirty up to 12 weeks  

Anne and Purple hope your scans went well

HI Kate and Nix xxx

Mag - nope, no title for hubby, his granddad was a Lord and his mum is the Right Honorable because he was a lord  don't think any titles come from MBE's as they are the lowest of awards awarded by the palace - I'd quite like to be Lady Züri tho hehe

Sorry you feeling so [email protected] also Mag hate those few day before AF arrives

xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Anne - how was the scan?

Kitty - I second what Pixie said

Pixie - Thanks for the offer re - Harley Street.  Thing is, the sperm is now frozen and that means closure for "us".  So I dont think he will be willing to go to see another specialist.  The total sperm is what concerns me - so reduced from the last 2 samples.  Hope they didn't get them muddled with someone elses!  I know we are talking millions but 75% are abnormal and many wont survive the freeze.  Sometimes I find it hard to comprehend that the human race continues at all!!

Zuri - good luck with the stimming.  You said it so casually that DP had popped to the palace today!  Like its an everyday thing he nips in to see Lizzie!

Alegria - i had no clue either about drugs for FET!!

Tracey - hope you had time to eat some lunch in your lunch hour and not just catch up on here!

Kate - have you decided what to do about tx in April yet then?  Have I missed that post?  

Wingy - can I come and get my 4 free IVF's there too?

Jal - good luck for tomorrow

Ally - hope you did the do last night!!

LW - who did you speak to today?  I am gobsmacked at their response.  Dont beat yourself up looking for answers why this happens.  I do the same - my BMI has always been under 20, always been in good health, periods pretty regular etc but low on eggs and what I do have are not good quality. Perhaps ther eis a reason but I dont know it yet??  Remember that you got pg last year with your Dp so there is always a chance naturally.  And response can be so varied from one month to the next.  LauraB who now has triplets on here had some treatments where she did not respond at all - I think.  NickiW had no response or poor response during some treatments and then fell pregnant naturally and has a baby girl now.  xx

Sam - Wey hey, EWCM.  How wonderful (we are seriously screwy!!)  

Hi to Mag, Suzie, Nix.....and the rest of the gang.

AF arrived today.  26 days after BFN.  Going to work tomorrow in my PJ's for Comic Relief.  Wish I could do it every day!

love to all. xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

yes Ali darling it's an every day occurrence  they were gutted as it was only princess anne giving the awards out and his mum has met her before at other functions, she was gutted, she wanted the queen! 

Anyone just watched Jades wedding? Jesus that was sad, I'm usually a tough nut and rarely cry at the TV - I was glad hubby was away so I could bawl my eyes out

Wonder how Annes scan went?

Enjoy work tomorrow Ali in your PJ's 

xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ooops....sorry Lainey - mean to say hope things settle down for you soon.    Roll on Monday.  only 4 more sleeps.  xx


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies!

Sorry I haven’t been in touch for a while. I’ve been following the thread, but it’s impossible for me to log on at work, and evenings have been busy.  I’ve also been doing a lot of quietly thinking about what to do next.

DP and I have now had our follow up after our failed IVF. DE were mentioned again and we were told we had a maximum of 3% chance of success with my eggs.   The consultant told us he’d support us if we wanted to try again and suggested SP again with different drugs, preceded by the pill. He also suggested AFCs so that we can pick a month when the going looks good before we go ahead with stimming.  

That all seemed sensible advice, and I like the consultant, but then we had an appointment with Jaya at the Lister and now think we’ll go for tx there. It’s funny, but there was a subtle difference in attitude that might be the difference between NHS and private.  While our current clinic were willing to support us in trying again, Jaya didn’t even mention DE and talked about trying different protocols until we find one that works – a subtle difference, but more positive in attitude.  Of course it could be just that the Lister are all to willing to take our money however low our chances! Also one of the things that Jaya said was that the pill quietens the ovaries, so if we kept going for AFCs waiting for a good month, we could end up with an artificially lowered AFC because of the pill!  - So our current clinic’s plan doesn’t seem quite so good after all. 

Anyway, the upshot is that I’m having DHEA, testosterone & androgen index levels done to see if it’s appropriate for me to start taking DHEA and I’ll also have AMH tested at the beginning of my next cycle.  And then, after a few weeks on DHEA, I’ll start the pill and a month later, another SP stimulation. 

Perhaps it’s madness to try tx again, but I have to be optimistic.

I think another two rounds of IVF is definitely our maximum though.  We’ll have run out of money then (and probably emotional energy too) and so then I think it will be donor eggs.  

Anyway, enough warbling about me!  How are YOU lovely ladies? 

Ally – hope you’ve managed to get lots of BMS!  These days it’s the only excuse I get even though I keep insisting it’s important to get lots of practice! Funnily enough, DP and I have also decided to take hols in SE Asia in a couple of weeks.  We’re starting out and ending in Bangkok (so may well be there at the same time as you!), but have decided to go to Vietnam instead. I’m incredibly excited and even though it seems a travesty to spend precious IVF money on a holiday, I’m secretly hoping that all the fantastic culture, warmth and sunshine will get my wizened ovaries working again!  Hope your hols are just the ticket for you too!

Anne G, Hazelnut, Kate, Purple, JoMacmillan, Sam22, LadyVerte, Beachgirl, Mag, Wing Wing, Donkey, Ali, MissyG, Suzie, Catherine, Nix, TraceyMohair, Alegria, Malini, Stephjoy, Miranda, Rachel, Jal, Kitty, Kazzie,     

Lightweight – so sorry to hear things didn’t go well.  But don’t give up after just 1 cycle!  How on earth can they know that you won’t respond much better on another month or another protocol    

Almond – so sorry to hear you’ve been feeling so low.    

Sobroody – so sorry about your BFN too.   

Lainey – absolutely brilliant news about your BFP!  And it’s so lovely to hear about your thoughts about DE.  I, like a few other ladies on this thread know that the chances are that we will be travelling the same road and it’s incredibly helpful to hear your story.  Hope the bleeding has settled.  I’m sure it’s nothing to worry about, but it must be impossible not to.    

Sarah – So sorry to hear of your BFN. I have been told that acupuncture can be useful for helping to lower FSH.  I’ve been doing that for over six months. I’ve also been seeing a naturopath and  have been on all manner of supplements and yukky herbal mixtures.  Who knows if it has helped or not, but it’s certainly made me feel as if I’m doing something!

Miranda – I think it’s the zinc in mineral mixtures that often makes people nauseous.  I’ve found it helps to take it in the evening rather than the morning.  – It seems to go down better after a nice big dinner. 

Zuri – Well done with the jabbing!  Though, I have to say I think you’re brave allowing DH to do the jabbing normally.  On my last cycle mine seemed overly gleeful at the idea of using me for dart practice and so I banned him from “helping”. 

Pixie – Sorry to hear your scan wasn’t more positive. Hope you get some answers about whether or not the herbs could have be responsible.  – Maybe you’re developing lovely big fat eggs, but a bit later than usual in the cycle?  It seems it’s all such a guessing came this IF.  I wish there was somewhere we could all go do that had all the answers! 

Night night all

Jess xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Morning all.

Well managed to last til 6am before testing and no surprises it was a BFN.

J x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Jal   so sorry, big hugs x


----------



## soph6860 (Sep 29, 2008)

Morning everyone!   
I hope it's okay to intrude with a question...I've just had a fresh failed IVF cycle and my review appointment yesterday. Our consultant was still quite optimistic trying with my own eggs and open to the idea of using DHEA to maybe improve my response to the stimming and better egg quality. I have heard of it before and briefly looked into it but then abandoned the idea..Now I am willing to give it a go and was wondering if anyone could help me as to where to buy it from, what sort of dosage etc..and of course what your experience with it might have been..good and bad? 
I'd really appreciate any input...We might be having another go in May/ June..so I'd rather start the DHEA sooner than later to give it a chance to kick in...

Wishing everyone of you all the best on your journey, whatever stage of treatment you are at! Lets' hope that 2009 is going to be a year full of BFP's for all of us...miracles do happen!   

Lots of love
Sophia
xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

really sorry Jal


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm sorry Jal   

Lainey - so sorry about the bleeding. Is there anyway to get a couple more HCG tests just to set your mind at rest before the scan? Just so you can see that those levels are still rising strongly?

Hello Soph6860 - Sorry to hear that your last cycle didn't work . If you use the search function (toolbar at the top of the page) you'll find loads of posts, many of the most informative ones by user LittleJenny. I suggest filtering the search by boards ivf general chitchat and peer support. Here's a link to what I got when I searched:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=search2

There's a lot of disagreement among the professionals as to whether it really helps or not but at least you can get a general idea of the arguments for and against, as well as info re dosage. Good luck!

Hi to everyone else! And HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!
xxx


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Jal - so sorry


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Sophia
I'm considering DHEA too, but have been advised by both my naturopath and my consultant to get my own levels checked first in case they aren't low. In fact I'm off to have a blood test now - DHEA, testosterone, androgen index. 

Jess x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Jal - I am so sorry hon    This is all so unfair    



Ali xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning,

Jal - I am really, really sorry.  It is a brutal, cruel and unfair outcome.  You deserve your dreams.  

Malini


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning girls,

Oh Jal- So very sorry. Look after yourself    

Sorry I didn't manage to get on last night girls.

Scan was ok I think. Had 3 antrals on the right and 1 on the left and no cysts thankfully.
really liked the Coventry CRM so will be happy having my TX scans there  
Think Purps internet is ffff'd but her scan was ok, will let her fill you in.

Lainey-  

Ally- Thanks for calling last night hunny  

LW- had a lovely chat, how you feeling today?  

Pix- Hi love  

Kate- Sorry the b itch is back      

    to Sam, Nix, Fishy, Purps, mag, Suzie, Ali, Jess, Tracey, Nikki, Donkey, Zuri, Almond, Anna, Malini, Sarah, Pops, Beachy, Mira, Sophia, Wing, Alegs, Kitty

Anne
xxxxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi again,

I am going to make a stab at keeping up with this tidal wave of a thread - not complaining, just daunted!!!

Lightweight - That's a grim appointment, and I have been there.  I had an IVF last summer that went badly and the Hammersmith basically shrugged and blamed it on my eggs.  I just went through the same protocol (higher dose) but more delicately balanced at a different clinic and they were able to stim me for longer and get a better quality egg.  Yes, I had ICSI this time and not last time, but I don't think that was the only difference.  Only one egg responded  to the injected sperm and I believe this was because it was the best quality I have produced over the 2 cycles.  It may be true that you won't ever have loads and loads of eggs, but Nix's story refutes that, but you can get better quality and that takes some work and thought.  Now, on the BMI point - I think this was you and Pix - I started this journey as a skinnier, happier, toned me with a BMI at about 20 or just under.  I am now bigger - and not delighted about it - but my acupuncturist is!! She reckons that I needed more meat on me to improve blood flow to the ovaries and get my hormonal balance in check.  Okay, I am not entirely certain about this nor would I want you to go on some binge eating exercise because of me, but it is something to think about...(in brackets I mention that ZW mentions this but I know she is good at blaming us for all our problems).

Nix- Hope skiing is unexpectedly fun.  I too believe in one or two confidence boosting private lessons (it is costly, about a box of Fostimon in my world!) where they show you how to get down all the good runs, and then I spend the rest of the week just doing those ones and eating cake because I have every right to, didn't I just exercise?!!!

Jess - Interested to know how your tests go: do you know what the difference is in doing a blood test or an adrenal stress test? Thanks for your hug!

Anne - Thanks too for yours.  Did I miss how your scan went?  Think a lot about your NF result as I have been there and it is so tough to be left wondering if your eggs will ever do it.  One of mine did this time around when none of them did last time - so I hope I offer you hope.  Fingers crossed the rotten work nightmare with your dp sorts out soon and you can all move on from this wretched time.

Sam - That info is so interesting.  Thank you for sharing but I am sorry that you had to sit there and have it all tossed at you.  You are a tough cookie to be so smart about it all - full of admiration.  Yes, the A-team is a tricky place to square against my belief that healthcare provision should be available to all...desperation makes me accept ethical compromises that make me question myself.

Lainey - You are being tested in such a horrid way.  I am hoping, and I share a teeny bit of your frustration that there is nothing else that you can do.  Wishing this to be 'just' a scare.    

Sophia - I am a bit puzzled about DHEA myself, but I think it would make sense to get a test to see whether your system indicates that it is in short supply.  I think you can get a blood test or an adrenal stress test (see above), but I am unclear atm about the difference.  This is just my take on it, but I am NO EXPERT.

There are so many others I know that I should respond to.  You have welcomed me, but how do you all do it?  Do you have incredible memories or take notes (that's a bit scary) of who is who... I don't want to offend or miss anyone out.  So forgive my ommissions and I will try to get to know you better and be able to respond more fluently.

 to Hazelnut, Kate, Purple, JoMacmillan, LadyVerte, Beachgirl, Mag, Wing Wing, Donkey, Ali, MissyG, Suzie, Catherine, Nix, TraceyMohair, Alegria, Stephjoy, Miranda, Rachel, Kitty, Kazzie, Almond and apologies to anyone I have missed.  I carry you all in my heart!!

Malini xx


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello ladies

Malini - I have to admit being a bit confused about the difference between the blood tests for DHEA, testosterone, and adrenal index and the adrenal stress panel, but I know the adrenal stress panel is a salivary test that measures cortisol (which is a stress hormone) and DHEA. It doesn't measure testosterone. I was advised by my naturopath to have the panel and by my consultant to have the blood test, so I've had both! - Not sure that was necessary tho! 

Jess x


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning gels. Thank you for you supportive messages yesterday.

Jal, really sorry   

Anne our Turkish delight (Pixie, you're a Turkish delight too!), it was a lovely long chat yesterday, we spoke for over 2 hours, it went so quickly! Thanks for everything, I was feeling much better after we spoke.   Very pleased to hear you have some potentials there hun ready for your tx

My telephone follow up consultation was yesterday at the Lister. DP and I both had phones so we could have a 3 way conversation about what went wrong. He too was dismayed by her attitude and we feel she has done a U-turn in the advice she gave. At our first consultation she said that you generally get more eggs but of a poorer quality on the SP and fewer but better eggs on the LP. Yesterday she said there was no difference., only that on the LP, smaller follies had more of a chance to catch up with the leading follies. The only positive change she suggested was to start DHEA asap if I did want to try again. She didn't suggest or recommend any blood tests. We have some as DP takes is already so I started on it last night. She said 50-100mg would be fine but usually people take the 80mg dose. I have 50mg capsules so I took 2 yesterday. She recommended starting the pill for the LP again after one clear AF and also recommended I take a lower dose of stims (I was on 375iui Menopur last tx) despite the fact that we only got one egg. It doesn't seem right to me. We've been thinking about it overnight and this morning, and I have a distinct lack of confidence in the Lister at the moment. I'm wondering if we should consider going to Jinemed for our next cycle, I think no one else in the UK will treat me with my low AMH. CARE binned me within minutes of finding my AMH values last year which is why I went to the Lister.

Ali, lazy gel, that's just an excuse not to get dressed for work. Did anyone else turn up in PJs or are you the only one?!

Pixie, how do you do your cycle monitoring? Perhaps I should do this to pick a good month for tx.

Thanks for you lovely message Ally. Which protocol did you have for your 3rd cycle and were you also at the Lister?

Nix, I'm also intrigued to see you have always had the SP. What kind of variation have you seen in egg numbers between cycles? 

Kate, sorry AF is on its way.  

Malini, just seen your message. I was an athlete for many years and I had to keep my weight below 57kg for competitions. I gained a small amount (3kg) when I stopped, I have an extremely high metabolic rate. My weight plummeted in 2007 due to a major trauma and it has taken me 2 years to regain it. I have a very healthy appetite, I eat whatever I like when I like but I still exercise quite a bit and am careful not to eat too much red meat or high fat foods but I don't seem to ever go above 59kg. My metabolism seems to go into overdrive if I overeat. I guess I could gain weight if I ate unhealthily but I also have blood glucose problems so need to be careful (diabetes runs in my family).

 to everyone else.

Lightweight xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jal - so sorry hunny     

Anne - still waiting for af, as txt pains all gone v weird and no headache yet


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies

Firstly Jal hunny      so sorry sweetie, wish I had words or a magic wand!!!

Sorry not been on but internet broke   just got new hub this morning so no all wireless 

Scan went ok, the swelling is still there and instead of the nurse we got Dr Faris giving us our appointment! bless him he's hurt his back and was limping around the clinic yesterday! Anyway he thinks it's a return of a para ovarian cyst I had lazered a few years ago BUT thankfully he doesn't think it will affect treatment so we start inj on tuesday! Liz the scan lady seen 3/4 potential follies on each ovary so hopefully!!!!!!!!

Anyway saying all that DH & I had a big spat last night with me nagging he never does anything and his response lately to any critism is "Thats it I'm leaving" TBH ladies I cannot go on like this as I'm so fed up with being threatened with the end of our relationship. Part of me thinks that I will not get to start inj on Tues because he'll probably freeze me out for next few days and this is hard enough when it's just me, but I cannot put a child through that! so think I may be on the verge of giving up not only on my marriage but also on my dreams of motherhood!

God this is such a confusing post even to me and I wrote it   sorry for the moaning think I'm just offloading.

Will log on again later

Hugs to all that need it

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purpss- Hunny, I am sorry things are so fraught for you and Hubby. I could almost stake my life on the fact that it's all this crap of TTC causing us all so much stress and pain. However, I can totally understand why you are sick of him saying he's leaving- you can't live like that. I remember when me and you had that chat before Christmas and you said he was the one so all I can say hun is try and get to the bottom of what his problem is and why he keeps threatening you that he's going to leave. I would bet that he has no intention of leaving at all but he knows by saying it that it "gets you".
Not sure if that makes sense hun but would hate to see you both go through this when you love each other so much  
xxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Purps hun, please try to stay strong. IF issues put a huge strain on a relationship let alone going through a stressful IVF cycle with the massive hormone doses we are subjected to. It's no surprise things are tough at home but you've started your next cycle now, keep going, this could be the start of your dream becoming a reality. 

Three or four follies on each side is an excellent start. You can do it


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Jal.  I am so sorry  

Purple. I am sorry you are having such a hard time with DH.  He obviously has issues that he might need some help with to deal with conflict within your relationship. My DH handles critisism by going moody - but not as long as yours.  I know my DH doesn't deal with conflict because he thinks arguing would mean the end of the relationship - which I think results from him not every witnessing a happy relationship growing up.  Do you think DH would see someone.
You clearly love each other, don't give up.  I am sure when you are lucky enough to have a family things will improve.  No child grows up in a perfect relationship but they will thrive on both your love.
   

Sam.  i have been reading Dr Beers book and he says that it is very common for women who have already had one child and can't get pg/mc subsequent pregnacies.  apparently it is something to do with the first pregnancy kicking off some kind of immune response.
To be honest, i am struggling with the book in that I read something relevant then can't remember where when I go back to look.
One thing that struck a chord with me is one of the problems (can't remember which one!) results in women not responnding very well to stimulartion drugs.  On my last cycle I had 6 antral follicles yet still only produced one egg on a high dose of menopur.  i wish I could bloody remember what page I read that on!
I also read something about one of the immune problems 'causing' POF and if you treated it early enough it could be reversed.

Ally.  I dont think you should be allowed to to go Thailand on holiday as we will miss you too much!!

Anyone heard anything from Nikki2008?

Hi Kate.  Has AF shown her face yet.

Lainey.  I hope the bleeding settles down.  Are you managing to put your feet up?  What day can you have a scan next week?  The time from BFP and first scan seems to take ages and ages.  Funny how two weeks go by really quickly when you are not waiting for anything.


Anne.  Hi

LW.  If you aren't feeling happy with the Lister I would definately go elsewhere.  You have to feel confident in your clinic.  The idea of getting antral follicle counts then picking the best month sounds like a very good idea.

I am working from home today.  Not getting much work done though.  I had an appointment with a chiropodist this morning.  My Mum went to one and her feet felt amazingly soft so I thought I would go.  Much more worth the money than a pedicure as they really do make a big difference.  I then went food shopping which took another hour.  Now I am at home my work PC is not connecting to the internet so I can't access any of my files I need and my personal PC is really slow and randomly logs off.


Love to everyone I haven't mentioned.


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Tracey I think I might buy that book you mention - what is it called? I know my autoimmune thyroid disease was definitely kicked off by the problems I had with the afterbirth of DS and that autoimmune thyroid disease can cause POF, also if you have one autoimmune disease you are more likely to get others plus more likely to have immune issues such as elevated NK cells which I have - now wondering if I have anything else to add to my list! 

Ally and Sam I have to admit I too have been excited by the news of your EWCM!! Probably seems a bit weird to those who have no trouble producing it but it is rare stuff to some of us! I am hoping I will get some too soon! Does anyone else have really long painful build up to ovulation plus very high libido (is this the DHEA!!!) and sensitive nipples - sorry if TMI.

Lainey I am so sorry you are beeding again - I really hope it is nothing to worry about but I know how much you must be worrying. So unfair you can't just get to enjoy it - like Nix said can you get another blood test done to put your mind at rest? 

Oh Jal so sorry.  

Purple so sorry to hear things are not so brilliant at the moment with your DH - I know everyone has said this but this whole IF and IVF thing is so stressful and it really makes things tough for couples. I know my DP and I are getting on so much better now I am not doing anything.  

Hi Ali - sorry to hear that about the sample. Are they saying it is good enough to use for another cycle? Hope you are well.  

Lots of love to you all

Missy xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Jal: I’m really sorry hon. It’s the hardest thing and we all know it.   Take good care of yourself and we are here whenever you feel like chatting. 

Purple: Glad your scan went well but sorry to hear you and DH are having problems.   I eco what the girls say, I’m sure the combination of IF & TTC desperately is not helping him and he doesn’t feel 'loved' as much as he used to. I say this because I’ve been there with my DH – they are all big babies! We only see things from our side so I’m sure they have a lot to complain about us if you ask them. Don’t let things get you down hon - you have been waiting for this tx for a long time and don't let anything to spoil it. Have a long chat with him and get him to explain you his behaviour, I'm sure you can sort it out.  

Lightweight: I do Antral Follicle Count scans on CD2 to monitor my cycle. I’ve only started doing it this month so I don’t have any other cycles to compare with just yet but this month showed 3 -4 follicles on day 2. I will do the same next moth and take it from there but I have a feeling I might cycle in April providing AFC is no less than 3.
Let me know if you decide to go to the Jinemed and I’ll give you the details of their IVF coordinator so you can also become a Turkish delight  

Jess: My consultant also suggested picking the right month before starting tx but he never told me to use OCP. Everyone is different; hope the Lister finds the right protocol for you.

Anne:   

Kate:   

Ally: Have you found a place to stay in Thailand yet sweetie? 

Ali: How can you work in your PJ’s?   I’d just want to lie on my desk and fall asleep if it was me.   Re your stocked swimmers – don’t worry I’m sure they can find a few good ones for you when you need them hon.  

Lainey: Hope everything is OK honey.  

Sam:  Well done you for starting the aspirin.  

Nix: Happy Friday!

Missy:   

I'm off to see my Chinese doctor shortly - hope she has some answers for me  

Pixie xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

HI Missy
It is called 'Is your body baby friendly' by Alan E Beer (MD)


I have two of my best girl friends coming to stay this weekend.  I am really looking forward to it.  Just been to Waitrose and spent a fortune on lots of yummy things


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Tracey- Have a lovely weekend with waitrose food and good friends  
i actually sent Nikki2008 a text yesterday to see how she is- not had a reply yet though
x

hi Pix
xxxx

Hi Missy xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi LW,

Sorry, feel like I spoke out of turn. I am probably just trying to make myself feel better about the weight I have gained.  You sound like you are in great shape and know exactly what is right for you.  We are all so different, and it is tough to figure out paths and sensible directions when all of this IF business seems to be so unique to each case.

Malini xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps hunny sorry u and dh are having a bad time    

Tracey - no af yet getting niggly gripey pains but not sure whats going on, sure the beatch'll be here sometime today


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Malini, not at all, you said exactly the right thing and suggestions on things to try are always welcome in my eyes. I am aware that it is recommended you have a BMI of 20 or above to conceive. My DH died suddenly and unexpectedly in bed one morning in Feb 2007. Regaining the weight I lost has been a slow process but I'm getting there.

Pixie, I think I am interested in Jinemed, please could you help? Alison Taylor sent sent my prescription through and it's identical to the last except slightly lower stims, I'm not confident this is right for me seeing as I didn't really respond well to that one, am I expecting too much? Am I likely to respond differently on a different cycle to the same protocol which is contradictory to what Alison said on the phone yesterday?

Lightweight xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LW- Think Pix is out at the mo at herb lady.  
Do you want me to send over all the info I have?
xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh my god Lightweight.  What a terrible time you have had.   

I do like this working at home lark, much easier to get on ff in the daytime.  Just off to have a nice relaxing coffe in town with a magazine.

See you later girls


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

That would be great, thanks Anne our Turkish delight. I wish I was fit to cycle with you this month, I'm following your progress with great anticipation.

Tracey, have a lovely weekend.

Lightweight xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

oh ladies you've just made the   flow with all your kind words!!! you are all so very sweet! 

LW hunny    you've had such a tough time! Thinking of you!

Must go and get myself together as need to go to accu in 20mins and at mo look like a swollen eyed freak!

Thinking of you all and so wish you all a wonderful weekend

Hugs

Sx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

LW - OMG, I am so sorry to hear about your DH, that's just awful.  That must mean that you are going it alone on the IVF thing.  You are very brave, it is so stressful I would really struggle without the support I get from DH.   

Purple - IF puts such strain on a relationship, I think we have all had arguments with our DP's because of it so I expect it is just the pressure getting to him.  I hope you can work it out, you seem so in love   

Jal - I am so sorry you got a BFN.  It sucks, it really does.  

Hi to everyone else - Anne, Tracey, Malini, Pix, Nix  

Sorry, not feeling very chatty.  I feel a bit despondent    The bleeding hasn't stopped and I am really worried now.  I just feel like this is never going to work out for me.  I don't even seem to be able to hang onto a DE baby so where do I go from here?  Feel like giving up.  I just want to hide away and not see anyone at the moment, I just feel so depressed with it all, I am just totally drained.

Love to everyone

Lainey x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi girls,

Belatedly marking the thread, been out of London this week. Will read back and say hello properly soon - lots to catch up on.

Hope you're all good
Lucy x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Lainey.  Sorry it is so tough right now.  The lady who did one of my scans said she had seen women who were bleeding really really heavily and it was still OK.  I am thinking of you, I know how hard it is.  Why oh why can't life ever be easy.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

oh Lainy hunny      

I hope the time between now and scan flies by and the bleeding settles hunny!!! You so deserve this to work sweetie! 

Rest up as much as you can and know we are all hoping for success for you!!!

Sx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Tracey - glad you have had such a productive day WFH!!  have a lovely weekend with your friends and scoffing all that yummy food.  

Lainey - I'm sorry things are still so worrying for you.  Hoping so much that Monday's scan will bring you reassuring news.  

Lucy - welcome back!

Purple - scan sounds very positive!  Sorry that you and DH are having difficulties.  It sounds like he is scared at the moment so taking the easy way out.  Could you approach him at an appropriate time and try to talk things through with him.  i can completely understand how you feel though - you are about to start tx and he should be the one supporting you but men are just   and we are just amazing so.......    Good luck!

LW - I am considering Turkey too now!  Do you think I could get the frozen sperm there too?  I think Miranda did so perhaps i'll pm her and find out who she did it.  Dont want to cause a scene at the airport!!     I'm off to Portsmouth tomorrow - I'll think of you!!

Pixie - How did you get on with your doc tonight?  I did have to fight falling asleep today at work.  Not sure that it was much different to any other day though!!  

Missy - Hiya!  Meant to say a few pages back that I was sorry to read about your DH's work situ.  It never rains but it pours eh?  How is the ebaying going?  Have I missed your post about the EPP?  Are you going ahead with it?  Take care hon  

Hi Jess, Malini, Kate, Anne, Laura, Ally, Sam, Anna, Donkey, Juicy, Elinor.....

Work was actually fun today as a few of us dressed up and we had part poppers and hooters and chocolate biscuits and didn't do much work really!! I had my pj's, dressing gown and slippers on and even added afew rollers in my hair for good measure!!

Watching Comic Relief now.  Friend coming for breakfast in the morning then going to Gun Wharf with another friend tomorrow to do some shopping. Have also promised myself I will go to the gym this weekend and do some gardening.  Also need to get my CV sorted in readiness.  Christ - think I am over estimating what I can fit in!!  

Have a lovely evening all.
xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ali you are just so sweet!!!

    for you darling

Sx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Lainey hon - I am so sorry that this is so worrying for you. Gosh it really is hard to stay positive when things seem so uncertain. All I can say is my friend had ALOT and we are talking full flow period when she got her BFP and she is due to deliver her baby in May. It is horrible that it is happening and so so worrying but it really doesn't have to be worst case scenario honey pie. Get those feet up, get some good tele that will distract you on the tele and take some seriously deep breaths. I really hope those nippers stop scaring you soon  

Jal - I am so terribly sorry sweetheart   huge hugs to you, so devastating when you invest so much hope into the process. We are all here for you  

Purps - hon I am SO sorry that you and DH are not communicating that well at the moment. Have you considered doing some counselling? It really may help. This is such a stressful time for everyone (particularly the women may I add!!) and it does bring out a lot of frustration in the men it seems! I am sure this is not a real reflection of the state of your relationship, just a blip created by the huge stress of treatment and IF. I am thinking of you, and yes by hook or by crook you are jabbing on Tuesday, nothing is going to stop that OKAY!!!!! You have 6-8 potentials, lets not waste em eh!!    

Tracey - ah your post was sweet, lovely to be missed, you may not have to miss me too long it seems as Ben have a job come in starting 8th April which means we may have to cut our trip short a week   I did say to Ben that he would have to pay for me to stay on at a swanky spa but not sure that I have the balls for it even if he agrees, anyway who will put sun cream on my back!! 

Anne, Sam and Pix - lovely to speak to you gals today - hope you all have cracking weekends   Sam especially you as it is your birthday weekend!  

Missy - DHEA is supposed to increase libido - did NOTHING for me but glad it is doing that for you, mine is pretty much on the floor!!     you get some EWCM soon - it seems to be catching so I think you will  

I did go and get a scan today, I went to the birth company, I have a follicle 15mm and a lining of 8mm!! Couldn't believe it!! The thing is my joy has been a bit short lived as I got home and my CM seems to have changed from clear and stretchy to (sorry serious TMI Alert  ) kinda white and creamy - I am pretty sure that this means that I have ovulated so maybe the follicle seen on the monitor today was reducing rather than growing. If anyone knows more than me (which is not hard) about CM I would appreciate their take on this! Well anyway I am back for another scan on Monday to see. I was really happy earlier just to see my ovaries functioning so I guess I have to hang onto that positive feeling and hope I ovulate again and again and can now catch it each time as I fear it is too late for me on this occasion  

Hiya Ali - you just snuck in - happy gardening, I plan to do lots like you, gym, shopping, cooking, pampering - wonder what we will achieve? I will probably just write a list!!  

Much love to all xxxx


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Evening all

Lainey - it is completely unfair, poor you to have to go through all this f-ing sh*t and [email protected] Makes me want to swear - a lot. I am just hoping and praying along with all the lovely ladies on hear that it is nothing but I completely understand how down you are feeling. Do you have a scan on Monday? I must have missed that.    

Ally - worryingly I am a bit of a cm expert... . I wouldn't worry if I was you, quite often you can get the real EWCM a few days before ovulation, on my IVF cycle it did come and go - it is apparently the estrogen levels building up so I guess it can build up in bursts (not much of an expert really if I am guessing!). Some women don't get any and have to use something called preseed (I think I read that somewhere - why do I know all this weird stuff). Also on a natural cycle the follicle can rupture at a smaller size than they try to get them to on an IVF cycle - 16mm I think. Also wouldn't they have seen on the scan if it had popped? I say just do some more   and hope for the best!    

Ali/ Ally - I also write long to do lists - did one this morning and only managed to cross one thing off!

Watching comic relief - mama mia - funny! 3 boys with no family due to Aids - f*** me so sad, makes me want to adopt hundreds of children.

Got to watch my language.

Missy xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Good eve ladies

Jal - I am so sorry to hear that, sending you a big hug. Its so very hard to deal with. Hoping you are getting some good support, or at the very least a glass of vino. 

Lainey - God I am so sorry to hear that, we can only hope that it will be ok. Sending you a big hug. Keep some hope x 


Sophia -  hello, considering it myself but awaiting a blood test to see what blood levels are like

jjfertility - Nice to read your post. We too have appt with Jaya at the Lister. Glad to hear some pos stories.


Anne - scan sounds good.

Lightweight: Reports from Jinemed sound good. Lots of decisions.

Purple: I agree with the others. The strain on relationship is so much. Its really not great that he pulls that line, but I really doubt he means it. Talk to him. Find out what is underlying.Explain to him calmly how it makes you FEEL when he says it (men take talking about things in this way as being a criticism). And that its boy crying wolf and he really really needs not to do it. I am sure most of us feel on some level, that we are not supported enough by our partners. They, at times, alot of the time, just dont get it. I could scream at mine (but I dont, cause it would go tits up and I cant deal with the stress of arguing) with frustration at times. I've had months on clomid having to negotiate when he is going to be in Manchester with me. He bloody applied for this job when we knew that we were heading towards clomid. He does really want a kid, I am very confident about that and he does voice his support, but he doesnt go through this IF sh*t daily, having it rammed in your face, 'you have no kids'. (he has one from previous rel. and blokes also dont have the same issues, time etc). Its a wonder we are not all screaming all of the time. (In Ireland there is the story of the 'caoiners'- keeners. They are women in grief, they stand on top of hill and loudly cry for all the suffering.

I really hope things settle down with your guy. It is a strain sweetie so cut yourselves lots of slack.But I bet at the core you are in it together. A friend used to say, behind all anger is hurt.

There was a plan hatched to have a well deserved night out tonight, meeting one of my lovely friends and her (relatively new) bloke But DH so busy with his project, got back late from the Northeast and is going back tomorrow that he cried off so now we are, yes, in again.

Mon/Tues sees me having my bloods done FSH levels, bit nervous. Appt Lister Thurs. Bit nervous.

Ali, Sam, Tracey, Nix, Purps, mag, Suzie, Jess,  Nikki,  Zuri, Almond, Anna, Malini, Sarah, Mira, Wing, Donkey,
and everyone else I forgot to mention xxx
MAG


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Jal - I am sooo sorry hun. This is so pants.   We're here for you if you need us.

Lainey -    

Purps -   Sorry Dh is struggling to say what he needs/thinks. Hang in there!

Anne - I'm pleased for you that the scans went ok
Ally - I don't think you need to worry about EWCM changing. If I remember correctly from :Taking charge of your fertility' some people have a complete CM dry up just before they ovand its normal. The follie and the lining sound really positive.  

Hi to Malini, Sophia, Alond, Hazelnut, Zuri, Nix, Ali, Anna, LW, Catherine, Mag, Pixie, Laura, Sam, Tracey, Wing Wing, Missy, Lucy and everyone else (sorry if I've missed someone).

I think I am really going to have crack open that book and look at all the immune issues. Just from what everyone is saying this could possibly be a real issue for me  . I know someone has already said it but who does that sort of testing. I'm at the Lister and already asked my cons about it and she said the endo is enough to explain everything. Also any idea how much it costs? I think this is starting to scare me enough for me to go back to that no wheat, no diary, no alcohol, no coffee    and no chocolate   diet (gulp). I might also go back to accu. I stopped going after the last BFN. Its hard to keep motivated when you're told that there is nothing you can do but hope you get lucky. I think I am starting to pull myself out that demotivated state  

I hope everything has fun stuff planned for the weekend.

Suzie.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Wing - you sound so wise     Can we all go to the top of that hill and wail?!

Missy - I am watching Comic Relief too.  Its heart wrenching, isnt it?  The celebs get on my nerves a bit (especially Davina) but the footage sets off the uncontrollable tears.  I saw the film about the 3 orphaned boys - how gorgeous were they?  The Mamma Mia stuff was hilarious and spot on.  I only watched it last weekend adn thought it so weird and they totally captured that!!   

Ally - Great news about the scan!!!!  Did you have any nookie noo noo over the last few days?  (Hang on, yesterday you said you were not going to bother having a scan)  What cycle day are you on today?  Re the CM, it can be affected by other factors - level of hydration in your body, what you eat, current health etc and I have a friend who reckons she never has any but she got pg 3 times and had 2 live births so its not that reliable.  Go for it just in case.  Will be interesting to see when AF comes (although I so so hope that it doesnt!!  )

Purple - hope acu was good and pepped you up a bit.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

hi Girls - thanks for your lovely replies about Joshua   and info about my AMH result. 

The beatch is definately in the house now just to add insult, lets hope the babydust fairy starts visiting us all soon  

LW -sorry about your DH   and your unsatifactory appt, like the others have said you really need to have confidence in your clinic. Have you considered Turkey?

Jal - Sorry about the BFN  

Lainey, I am sorry that you are still bleeding and are worried. You did have quite a high HCG if I remember rightly and this is common in IVF pregnancies but more so with multiples, so it may not be a negative outcome but I know it is hell waiting for the scan for reassurance  

Purple - sorry about you and DH not seeing eye to eye right now  , like the others have said I am sure it is all to do with the stress of IF. Your scan results were great, and when you have had a chance to sit down and talk it through I am sure DH will be supportive about going ahead.

Anne - good scan result for you too, I am sorry about all the sh1t with Jason's job   I hope he finds a much better job soon and can stick two fingers up after the way he has been treated. When are you off to Turkey?

Ally - Yet again another good scan result, I have scant CM nowadays and started using Pre seed last month, I can also have a couple of days of EWCM, then creamy then EWCM once more. If the follicle didn't look collapsed on the scan then hopefully it was getting bigger rather then smaller. 

Hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned, very tired tonight as was working yesterday and today until late.

I have asked the DR to test my testosterone level as it was already normal when I started taking the DHEA and have become very Zitty. I think Lucy mentioned that if you don't need it, it can have a negative impact on you, does anyone know what the negative impact is?

Also what are the tests you need to get done to check the DHEA levels other then the testesterone? Do these have to be done privately, i.e are they specialist tests or can they be done by your GP?

After the shock of my low AMH test the other day I have taken a bit of action. I checked Reprofit for info about donor eggs and donor embryos as well   I got a reply that it will take 11 months on waiting list for DE but no reply to how long to wait for embryos. The reason I am considering the embie instead of just DE is that DH sperm is not good either so don't know whether to go the whole hog to give us a better chance of success.

Already having children though I don't know how I feel about whether it is fair to the new baby not to be genetically related either of us or their brothers so jury still out on that one!

The DE or Embies are a fall back plan, I am far from ready to commit to that but am dipping my toe into the water to come round to the idea.

the low AMH has kicked my butt into action though I must admit, I suppose I had thought with all the rest of the tests being normal I was ok to leave it a few months if I wanted to keep giving it a go naturally or with clomid.

I need to lose some weight which hasn't happened with the stress about my job but this has made me determined.  I will definately cycle end of May, if I was lighter would have done it in April but want to lose at least a stone.

I will have one last clomid cycle this month, if no success which is more then likely I will go on the pill and start stims in May. Does anyone know if it is ok to have stim drugs end of May after being on clomid in March?

I had decided to go to the Jinemed but am wavering again because of the IMSI but also because I emailed Romina about my low AMH and haven't heard anything back from her which is quite unusual as she is usually fairly prompt.

Anyway have to admit I am shattered but wanted to say thanks but also to do a few personals that I could remember!

Take care love Karen xxx.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning girls 

The f'in beatch turned up this morning   

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Ally: This is what Dr Google says - ( http://www.preconception.com/expertqa/general-questions/can-a-gynecologist-tell-whether-youre-ovulating-from-performing-an-989/)

*Can a gynecologist tell whether you're ovulating from performing an ultrasound scan only? How reliable is this?*

*During the pre-ovulation phase, many eggs are recruited in the ovaries and appear on ultrasound as multiple small fluid-filled cysts called follicles. Under hormonal stimulation, one egg becomes dominant and this is identified by ultrasound because it is the largest.

After ovulation, when the egg from that dominant follicle is released, the follicle itself will appear smaller and irregular. Also sometimes a small amount of the fluid which is released with the egg can be seen in the pelvis.

This is a reliable method of determining the presence of ovulation that cycle, but it is labor and time intensive as it requires multiple ultrasounds before and after ovulation*

I don't think your follie would have measured 15mm if it was on the way down hon. Re EWCM, Missy is right you have that 3-4 days before ovulation and that  white stuff you were talking about usually appears long time after ovulation e.g a week later. Now get off the internet and go and do more .

Missy/Ali: Comic Relief made me   I made a donation and felt so bad for spending a large sum at the Burberry sample sale yesterday. I don't even want to look at the stuff I bought now. 

Kazzie:  

Suzie: I'm glad you are putting together a plan of action - it always helps you heal faster. 

Lightweight: I'm so sorry to hear you've had such a hard time.  I PM'd you. 

Kate: Morning hon  I'm sorry AF arrived  

Anne: What are you up to ths weekend honey?  

My appointment with my Chinese Doc was interesting! I've told her that her herbs were vile and they made me sick a few times and she said 'no pain - no gain!'  She said the herbs I've been using so far was for 'cleansing' which apparently seems to have done a good job and now I'm onto the next stage to make my ovaries stronger. She's changed my herbs - I haven't tasted them yet but I'm so glad I'm taking the last bit from my first lot today.  I also had an acu there yesterday which was a weird one! They do electro acupuncture which they insert the acupuncture needle as normally, and then attach an electrode to the needle to provide continued stimulation. It felt very weird 

Anyway I'd better go back to sleep again now- I can't believe I was up at 7.30 am on a Saturday! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Pix xxx

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning girls,

Lainey- Sorry this is such a worrying time hun, hope you're ok  

Hi Pix- I was up at 7 as Jason was going to get the boys and I couldn't get back to sleep so got up and did some bits and bobs of housework          
We've got a busy weekend, going to my cousins for tea later- she has 3 crazy kids then tomorrow before we take the boys home we have my neices little girls first b'day.
What you up to lady?  

Ally- Lovely chatting to you last night  

Hope everyone is ok?

Love Anne
xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all - thank you for your advice.

Have one major problem - Ben will not have sex with me. This happens every time I ovulate, cannot be near me. I thought things may have improved and that he may have realised how important it was to have sex if I am to get pregnant and also for the future of our relationship, we hardly ever have sex as it is and if I let on to him that it is 'the time' he avoids me like the plague. It is so upsetting and hurtful particularly as my confidence has been on the floor since I was diagnosed with POF last year. If I make the first move he often rejects my advances, pretends to be asleep etc etc, but if I wait for him to make the first move it would never happen. Also if I don't let on that I am ovulating and I try and make a move on him and he then rejects me I get very upset and have to tell him that its 'the time' arggghhh god what a load of waffle, I just feel so upset. Ultimately I may have an egg and god knows when the last time I ovulated was and he doesn't seem to understand the urgency of the situation, his attitude is "hey chill out, lets just get our sex life back on track and then think about having sex at the right time" I keep explaining that time is something I have very little of!!! Pretty sure that I ovulated a few days ago and although I said we had had sex, we hadn't, I was too ashamed to say that we hadn't (sorry pix). I have had a lot of ovary twinges today but during treatment I sometimes had them for weeks after ovulation so god knows what any of it means. Why does it all have to be hard and why am i the only girl on here who's husband doesn't want to sleep with her  

I am SO sorry for the awful ME post, I thought I was over all this ranting when I gave up IVF!!

A xxxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh Ally   I'm so sorry to hear things are so difficult. It must be so hard to have your advances rejected on top of the IF issues. I would really recommend a counsellor so that he and you can talk through the issues. Men can be so bad at this. My DH needs me to drag things out of him which can be so tiresome. If you could get to the bottom of it, it could be a releif for both of you. This is such a hard journey and we need all the help and support we can get. Please hang in there.

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks suzy  

He is the most stubborn man in the world, I have tried everything to get him to talk to me counselling included, he went once on his own and has avoided going together ever since.

A x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ach, stoopid fecker - God, Ally, you're gorgeous! What's wrong with him?

I'd personally look at getting some of that donor sperm couriered round... does that website still operate?

Failing that, go seduce some bloke.

Honestly, I hate it when sex is used as a controlling thing - makes one feel so uncomfortable. If he won't talk about it sensibly you must try and get both of you into counselling. Does he actually realise what POF means? or is he a typical bloke and doesn't listen to the details?

xxxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Morning all,

Hi Miranda

Hi Ally - that is hard. It makes me want to shake him, Miranda is right you are gorgeous. It must be so frustrating for you. Will he talk about why he finds it so hard to talk?

Kate - so sorry the beatch has arrived.

Hi Anne - 7 am wow! I struggle in the week to get up at 8am. I don't know what I'll do when I go back to work. It sounds as though you have lots of small children about. How do you find this?

Karen - that is a long time to wait for DE. Its also a reality I'm considering as the back up plan. I'm sure that I've heard of shorter waiting lists though. In my mind I'm expecting that once we have runout of the option of using own eggs then it will just take a few months to get that sorted. I've made some progress though - I can say the words DE without crying.

Pix - yes I do well with plans and sticky notes with lists on them (wow that makes me sound ordered - I'm not really  ) In fact I am currently working up the energy/courage to head to the gym this morning, having started the no wheat, etc diet. Its beena few hours I'm ok with it   I can give up the coffee just yet t

Almond - any luck with looking into the immune issues stuff? It is quite heavy reading I must admit. It seems that with stage 3/4 endo there is a lowering of the NK cells (hence they don't get rid of the endo) but there is an increase of NK cells at stages 1/2 as the body tries to rid itself of endo. I've just read a couple of pages and the woman in the intro found out she a range of other potential issues re blood clotting and strokes because of her immune system problems. She's been able to take action as prevent problems later. This is starting to make me think I should get off my butt and do some testing but I don't want to overeact either. Oh I don't know perhaps I should over react  - its only by my own pushing that they found the huge cyst and I didn't loose the ovary (don't know if its any good anyway but there's a chance).

What everyone else up to today?

Suzie.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Ally, My DH used to feel the pressure to 'perform' now I have to confess (hopefully for your benefit as an idea) that I sometimes let him do it himself (which he finds easier especially after a bit of a stint) and I just use a syringe to get it to where it needs to go! I know its not romantic but what about all this is?!  This way makes sure we don't fall out when he hasn't got the stamina when we get to the crucial point around ovulation ( we never know for sure when that is likely to be!) Some men might be horrified by this idea, but then some like my DH agree that it does take the pressure off. Hope this helps love Karen xxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am sorry I forgot to say, it sounds an emotional rather then stamina issue but the DIY approach does take off a lot of the emotional pressure as well if your DH is open to the idea.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally hunny- First thing to know for sure it's definately not because you're not beautiful, because you are. I would have to say that if things have been a bit difficult in the bedroom for some time for you both (more so Ben) that it's a stress related issue for him caused by all this crap you've been going through. I suffer from the same thing, I just lose my sex drive and I have to say it's happened alot recently BUT, I fancy the  off Jason and he is the only man in the world for me. I just wish you could get him to see someone as a couple but I guess you can't force him.  Don't give up hun   

Hi Suzie- I do struggle at times being around small babies but I am trying to get over myself and stop hiding away from such events. Easier said than done at times but I am trying  

Morning Karen- How are you ? xx

Kate-Sorry the  cheeky   arrived  xx

Hi Mira xx


----------



## littlesunshine09 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi all I am really hoping you can help. I am new to this thread and I am calling on all your expertise to pull me back into the land of normality!!!!. I am an endo sufferer and i am now on the ivf route. I have just had my ovarian assessment scan and the nurse said that i had a low number of follicles. I am scared that the ivf won't work for me cause of this  . Would you ladies be able to tell me how many follicles you had at your assessment scan and what they told you. I apparently had 6 altogether


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I had what may have been four or six antrals on my scan littlesun! So, proof that you do in fact only need one...


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Littlesunshine - Welcome to the thread! sorry to hear that you too have this crap disease  . Apparently I have 2 antrals on my left ovary and 5 on my right. Do you know your FSH/E2/Amh nos? I just hold onto the fact that it just takes one. Also now that they know your situation hopefully they can make sure you get the right does of drugs. Hang in there! Lots of people have had success on this thread. I know there is a summary somewhere on this thread re bumps and babies. I find it reassuring. Do you know when you will be cycling?

Anne - good for you. I struggle too but like you I love my nephews and nieces and couldn't stay away if I tried.

Best get my butt off to the gym. Have been procrastinating for a while now its no longer morning,

Have a good day day everyone.
Suzie.


----------



## littlesunshine09 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you so much !!! a little bit of positivity is what i am needing. 

Suzie I get my amh no on wed but the nurse wasn't too hopeful. do you by any chance know what a normal number of antrals are ?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome ittlesun    I had 4 antrals on Thursday and am about to start my second cycle next month in Turkey.
Eventhough I didn't get preggers on my first cycle (see my sig for AMH/FSH etc) I did respond to the drugs and I did produce 3 eggs.
Lots of luck to you and good luck with AMH results xx
And just look at Miranda and her beautiful Bobster for any hope you  need  

Anne
xx


----------



## littlesunshine09 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Anne, I hope all goes well in Turkey for you!!! Would you mind if I asked if there is any particular reason why you have chosen to go to turkey for your next cycle. I am not getting to many positive vibes from my current clinic so far and was just wondering why you have chosen there. 

xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi LittleSun - I know if you do a search on google that can tell - it all depends on your age. I had a look and if I remember correctly its more than 10 in each ovary. But to be honest I don't think you should worry about all of that. There's nothing we can do about it anyway. I know that this is easier said than done. When I first found out my endo was at stgae 4 and all teh problems it was very very hard. I searched the net read stuff. FF has been great Little Jenny and Miranda were really helpful in the early days of finding out how bad things are for us. I'm less frantic now than I was last year. I still have bad days but in some ways its easier. I remember the story of Sallywags her FSH was 17 and somehow the cons didn't pass that info along and she cycled (usually clinics except for places like the Lister, don't let you cycle with an FSH above 15). She got pregnant on that cycle and now has a little one.

As Anne says its all about how you respond to the drugs. We have PRs who have responded well like Nix and others whose IF is about MF and so they don't have fertility issues and they don't respond so well to the drugs. All this stuff can drive you a little crazy  . I think just keep yourself as healthy as possible (I've started the no wheat, no diary, no chocolate, no alcohol but can't give up coffee just yet) and get some exercise. See how your first cycle goes. Also I was advised to be on the pill between cycles so as to have as few periods as poss so that there is less chance for the endo to grow.

Take care of yourself Littlesun. FF is a great place for support.

Best wishes, 
Suzie.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Littlesun- The reasons I chose Turkey really are they have a good reputation for us PRs (Miranda had her Robert from the Jinemed) and the cost. The Lister in total incl drugs ended up about just under £6k. I was due to have my second cycle there but my hubby lost his job so we had to rethink things. Originally we were just going to postpone for 2/3 months BUT, I had some more bad AMH results which made me think that time is something we don't have SO, I investigated the Jinemed. We will pay about £3500-£4000 so thats a big saving.
But like I say, it's obviously not just the money, it's their reputation too


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Afternoon all,

LW - I blubbed through Comic Relief last night and finally lost it when Davina did her bit about pregnancy mortality BUT none of that has struck me as profoundly as reading about your loss.  How you function let alone consider your BMI or anything else astounds me.  You are clearly an amazing woman and I wish you every happiness in the world.  I am humbled.  May your wishes come true.

Littlesun - Welcome, I am very new too. The shock of the low ovarian reserve diagnosis was very deep for me.  But your AFC can change and I do have better and worse months.  My best have always been in the summer, but I don't know if that is a coincidence.  There is also a lot of difference between the skills of one sonographer to another.  Some of the best money I ever spent was on some decent scans at a company called cds.  They were slow and careful and looked very closely - not making me feel like a lost cause and reinstated my hope.  Take care of yourself and despite your nurse's doom and gloom I don't think there is enough info from one scan to determine anything properly.

Lainey - I am sorry and maintaining a very passionate hope campaign for you.

Ally - That's terrible and I too have had some very tense bedroom months.  I hope you two can find your way through it but I have an idea about how lonely and angry you may feel. My dh could make me feel lost when he shut himself off from me. It felt like he was purposely denying me my chance of the dream I wanted so badly but now that we are in a good place he admits that he didn't believe I loved him but instead thought I wanted a baby at any cost. And incidentally, I've only seen your pictures but I think you are beautiful.

Purple - Sounds like you need a hug.   I am sorry IF is putting so much pressure on your relationship.  I remember a friend telling me that she wondered what non-IF couples got stressed about - it drove her and dp to the wall and we all thought it was curtains.  They are back on track now but it was awful and there was a lot said that wasn't meant.

Anne - I admire your courageous efforts to entertain all those children.  I sometimes feel so MAD at myself when I hide b/c I know I am stealing some good moments from my life.  Good on you.

To all the other lovely ladies on here and reading, I hope your weekends go as well as possible - with possibly a few moments of sheer happiness.

Malini xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh Ally honey   

What load of rubbish you are having to put up with. I totally know what you mean when you say your confidence has been on the floor since POF - same here! I feel old and unattractive and believe me or not Mike and I only have sex during ovulation. I've never been into sex much and with the added TTC pressure it's almost non existent. I’m lucky that Mike never complains – bless him but I know even though we have very little sex he still struggles after a day or two because of the pressure so I put on my “whore” hat and do whatever it takes to get what I need. 
You are absolutely right – Ben should be more understanding and see how difficult things are but he knows how important this is for you and I bet he’s absolutely   himself for not being able do what it takes. I really think he or most men handle IF as we think they should which is why I stopped telling Mike most details to take some pressure off him. I know at the end of the day all they do is to produce swimmers while they are enjoying themselves but after all they are responsible for the other half of the human reproduction. 
Now, Ben doesn’t seem like he’ll ever agree on going to a counsellor and if you asked my opinion I don’t disagree with him. I don’t think a complete stranger can sort out the problems between you two. You live this marriage and you are the ones can help each other. I know you are still grieving and having a difficult time coping with things as I feel the same but try not telling him everything and get on with your life or at least let him think that’s what’s happening from now on. Your trip to Thailand will help. 

Love you sweetheart. 

Pix xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne hello hon  
Not much happening this weekend   Mike is working today and I'm cleaning the house   Maybe we might go and see a film if he finishes early. 
I can't believe I'm spending this gorgeous day by cleaning the house   Sod it! I'm going out  
Hope you have a lovely weekend with all the kiddies.

Pix xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you all for your supportive posts.

Mir - phew no need for the donor sperm (believe me the thought has crossed my mind from time to time ) after all as after a lot of arguing and crying we finally did it and it was good not the usual stressful uncomfortable experience. A bit of a case of too little too late but I am not complaining, just hoping my hunch about ovulating a few days ago was wrong. It was really nice to have some real closeness and cuddles after too, didnt realise how much I missed that.

Suzy you are right it is so so frustrating and sometimes I have to resist the urge to grab him and shake him or worse still hit him really hard!

Karen - I do admire women who are able to work through issues like that and find a solution, I tend to say oh well and give up and spend ages after feeling really sad and wishing I had done something. Your idea is great although Ben took a while to get his head around IVF and said things like "its just so unnatural, so mechanical, wheres the romance" so he would probably not be that open to that (he's not a very OPEN person!!)

Anne - thanks hon - don't worry not giving up just get so so stressed I want to scream, I am doing EVERYTHING in my power to try and create a miracle high fsh/ low amh baby and I just wish he could do his bit without so much stress, his face when I say we need to have sex is a picture, looks completely repulsed! I know what you mean though, it is the added pressure of treatment as otherwise we are good. Are you having a nice day hon??

Little sunshine - welcome! Your antral count can differ loads from month to month and does not indicate that you won't respond. You could respond really well but not get 20 eggs. A few good quality eggs is much better than hundreds of lower quality ones. The only way you will really know your response is by trying it. Go for it girl and let us know what your results are when you get them 



Malini said:


> Ally - That's terrible and I too have had some very tense bedroom months. I hope you two can find your way through it but I have an idea about how lonely and angry you may feel. My dh could make me feel lost when he shut himself off from me. It felt like he was purposely denying me my chance of the dream I wanted so badly but now that we are in a good place he admits that he didn't believe I loved him but instead thought I wanted a baby at any cost. And incidentally, I've only seen your pictures but I think you are beautiful.


Malini - what you said rings so true, Ben has said in the past that he thinks that I will leave him once I get what I want and doesnt really believe that I want a family with him. It is so sad when you stop being about to communicate those things. You are so so right about feeling angry and lonely too! 

Pix - honey  love you too! You are so right, I think Ben does feel a lot of pressure to do it when I need it but also I tend to start a row about it before we even start as I am preempting him having an issue with it, so for our different reasons we both go into it stressed out. I am not 100% sure that a counsellor would help but sometimes we cannot even talk to each other without rowing and I have wondered if communicating via a third party may resolve more issues that usually are cast aside when the going gets tough and we stop are discussion without closure on any of the issues. I honestly try not to tell him too much info, I never describe CM or anything like that as I don't want to burst the bubble but even trying the softley softly approach doesn't work, then I get angry, hurt and frustrated and then I end up blurting it all out!! Happy cleaning, where are you off out to??

Thank you all again so much, didnt mean to take over the whole FF saturday with my silly stuff. I am so exhausted now, my face is a state from all the crying and we have to go out tonight! Oh well at least it will be alot less tense than it was earlier.

Love you all

Al xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Ally hunny,

Read back over the last few pages and where you lovely ladies have given such wonderful advice to me about my Dear Hubby just read it for you too because darling it really is all this IF [email protected]!!! He loves you darling and how could he not fancy you! you are gorgeous! If I swung that way I'd be after you hunny  

Not that any of this is a consellation when your ovulating, but hang in there babe and try and speak with him

I went to accu last night and my acu guy gave me some good advice, just bite the bullet and apologise he will then feel awful and it'l blow over, he said he's not going anywhere, he's just frightened. After trying that and being ignored I went out cycling at 6:30 this morning sat in local mcdonalds drinking tea and texted him to phone the clinic and cancel and leave as soon AS possible as I was devastated. anyway a few hours later I was met by a sorry man telling me he's just frightened and he's not going anywhere and he will never give up on us or let go of me, then he said should I take you upstairs!!!! OMG first time we've had none pressured sex for ages!!! 

stay strong babe and know we are all thinking of you, go get a bottle of fizz and try and relax and just see what happens babe

Love and hugs!!!

Thank you for all your lovely advice I don't know what I'd do without you all

Love ya

Sx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

just a quickie as just popped on and skimmed through just want to give Ally some huge hugs      

and like everyone says how can he not fancy you!  xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

OMG Ally I think yours and mine are cut from the same cloth. I thought Paul was stubborn, sounds like Ben is just the same. I know exactly how you’re feeling. Paul wont have sex to order and it always frustrates me so much as I just think,my god most men would give their back teeth to have their woman jumping on them and Paul is just looks so unenthused when I suggest a quick dance with no pants. Not a real confidence booster is it honey?  It is the curse of IF though. I had a few years of no pressure sex as we were told after my second ectopic that my other tube was bu**ered and that it was IVF or not t all, however, in September I had a laparoscopy and my remaining tube was proved to be clear so since then I’ve been body clock watching and trying to initiate sex at the right time. I feel like a bl**dy sex pest. It’s so not good!!

Purple – Whey hey, make up sex, it’s always the best!!

Mag   It was lovely to meet you today. See you on Wednesday xx

Beachy – I’ve put that Saturday in my diary….mmmmmmmm The Woodlands here we come xx

Anne – I will give you a call tomorrow matey and thanks for your PM xx

Been seriously thinking about the Jinemed. Had a bit of a talk to Paul and we think we’ll give it another go at CARE in the next few months (FSH levels permitting) and if not successful we’ll go to the Jinemed in September/October. Need to get robbing a few banks I think!

Hello to everybody else, sorry for the lack of personals but had a rubbish week coming to terms with yet another bl**dy failure. Onwards and upwards now though and onto the next plan!!

Have a good weekend girls

Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies, just been catching up on posts. I went back to work yesterday  but just been to the football and we won  I'm a lout really, I like to go and have a good shout  
It's good to feel my old pre-cycle self returning ... Now I just need to get my butt down the gym and stop eating like its Christmas and all will be well

*Jal* - so sorry re the BFN  It is just devastating. Thinking of you

*Lainey* - so sorry to hear about the bleeding, you must be beside yourself with worry and I can't imagine what you are going through. It seems so unfair. But there are so many stories of people bleeding in early pg and going on to have normal pg - it seems so common - and I so hope this is the case for you but I wish you didnt have to go through this worry 

*Purps* - so sorry to hear you have been having a tough time, but so glad you have spoken since then. Whenever I feel insecure I always think well I'll just leave to protect myself and I thought of that when I read what you wrote about your dh. Then on top this IF is just so [email protected], it puts such a strain on both parties beyond what anyone could imagine. Hope you get to enjoy the rest of the weekend together 

*Ally* - same to you as well . I really really related to what your wrote and what others have written. Bloody hell this is so hard for both parties, that pressure and panic you can feel around ovulation and the man must sense that and it must be hard for them too. Sorry if I am speaking out of turn, I dont know your situation but I know how it feels for me. When are you going away? You must be looking forward to the two of you just getting away and spending some time somewhere beautiful.

*Anne* - great news on the scan  How are you feeling about it all?

*Suzie* - we really do have a lot in common I think. I only found out about my endo cyst because I pushed for it by the way, I wasnt at my current clinic then but I was being investigated for irregular bleeding and pain for years at another hospital and at one point some junior dr said it wasnt likely to be gynaecological and I should take Senokot!  and then the scan showed I had a massive endo cyst!!! I haven't started the book yet cos been really busy, but it was me who posted re the tests and I think the main places in London are Mr Gorgy and the ARGC, plus the Lister does some. Check out the immunology thread as well. Happy to chat by pm about this once I've read the book. I am going to post asking for advice about it as well - read some good and bad stuff re Gorgy and not sure whether to go to him for the tests or bite the bullet and go to ARGC (tho not sure they would cycle me, and not sure I could afford it). I have to clean up my diet as well, been seriously bad since the BFN. I dont mind cutting wheat and dairy and caffeine, done it before - but I struggle to give up sweet things and am no good at being strict. But right now am off the rails and need to find some moderation!

*Pix* - glad the herbs got changed. I remember those first ones being awful and being told they were cleaning me out. Sounds like they cleaned you out good and proper ... You made me laugh so much about the wig. I am really dense re that sort of thing, I just thought she had immaculately coiffed hair. It is quite something isnt it. I'm not really v big but around her I felt big and cumbersome and horrendously scruffy as well ...

*Kazzie * - Joshua is beautiful. You must find it agonisingly painful at this time of year .

*LW* - so sorry to hear of the horrendous time you have had. What an amazing woman you must be to have come through that. So sorry as well to hear of your follow up. These doctors really drive me mad. It really is baffling. The only thing I know about dose is that some drs think that higher doses can damage egg quality. It is something I am going to ask about because I had to stim for ages beacuse my follies grew slowly. I got 4 eggs amazingly (I was on a v aggresive regime) but 2 didnt fertilise and now I wonder whether it would have been better to have had a lower dose, even if I had got fewer. Sorry I am rambling a bit, I still have to look into this myself but it is something I am going to consider actively before my next cycle.

Littlesunshine - hello, nice name!

Hello Malini, Sam, Kate, Tracey, Mags, Zuri, Wing Wing, Donkey, Ali, MissyG, Nix, Swinny, Sobroody, Hazelnut, LadyVerte, Beachgirl, Alegria, Stephjoy, Miranda, Jess (JJF) and anyone else I haven't mentioned ...

x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Anne and LilSun - don't forget that Bugle's little lad and Laura's TRIPLETS came from the Jinemed too! Blimey - three babes are not bad for a PR, eh girls?

Also, it's the relaxing aspect to doing it abroad - no ringing phones, food dished up for you in nice warm weather - ahhhh...

Anyhoo, got to go and take DH out for his birthday. Have to find concealer that covers fresh flea bites - ouch. I thought fleas were meant to beggar off at this time of year?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just trying to keep the thread      for ally and anyone who needs them.  Been to see marley and me this evening oh my the tears did flow, what a beautiful, funny, sad, heartbreaking story, all the ladies were in the loos after re-applying their make up.  Didnt affect me as im a dog and dont bother wearing any.  Has made me realise just how much i love my furbaby golden lab lewis, even after i promised myself that although i'd have another dog i'd never fall in love with it quite the way i did with my old girl sandy.  Just goes to show what i know eh  

Hope ur all having a good nite, we are having pizza a lie in 2moz with lewis joining us on the bed and a bit of gardening me thinks.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Kate my lovely, great to hear from you, I miss your posts! Big hug to you  

Ally - as they have all said you are beautiful beautiful beautiful!!!! So glad you and Ben managed to get it together at last. I never ever tell Mike that I'm ovulating as that just means he feels too much pressure and he can never manage to get to completion (if you know what I mean  

Miranda - god, I love your posts. So honest and to the point. You say what we are all thinking.   And you don't feel the need to 'dress it up' which is fab. You are a breath of fresh air.

Well I'm pi**ed - too much Pino Grigio. Love to you all,

jo xxx


----------



## Wing Wing (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Girls - looks like there is lots to catch up on since Thursday. Lovely mate has let me use her laptop so sitting n her beautiful new office in sunny Oxford typing this while she is reporting "must have" purchases from the LK Bennett website via her desktop- does life get much better??!!

*Ally* - thanks for explaining EWCM - funny that it not used more in cookery books really! AM going to compile my own list of abbreviations for future use.

*Lightweight * - DON'T listen to your doctor's negativity. FFS - you have only had one go at this - it is ridiculous to write it all off as a waste of time. Please don't give up hon.

*Lainey*, sweetheart, it must be soooooo difficult to be patient cos you just wanna KNOW what is going on. Still personally convinced you will have twins so stay positive for the little poppets. Can't wait for scan!

*Mag* - no sighting of Jeremy in IOM - in fact not much to look at at all. Did have a mad taxi driver who tried to convince me that not saying hello to the fairies, who live under a bridge we went over, would bring me bad luck. OK, I may be desperate for good luck but that was taking it way to far for me - am sure he was on drugs!!

*Ali,* you are more than welcome to come and live in Lux for 4 tx's but with the experience I am having, I think the treatment elsewhere sounds heaps better - am sure I am going to get the same [email protected] advice as LW next time. I WON'T be giving up no matter what - just go elsewhere til it works!

Going to work in PJs - how fab! Bet it cut the getting ready time to zero!

Hi *Jess* - nice to "meet" you. Like the fact that my hubbie is not the only weirdo who seems to get pleasure from the thought of stabbing me!!!!

*Jal*, am really sorry to hear your news. VERY disappointing. You now have to be kind and loving to yourself, take some time to relax and let DP spoil you.

Hi *Anne.* Glad your scan went well. Out of interest, how did Dr know they were follies and not cysts - just curious as my bloke seems not able to tell the bl00dy difference!!!

Hi *Malini* - nice that you are joining "full time". I too am overawed by everyone knowing who each other are. I am one of the saddos that did initially take a few notes to try to have ways of remembering who was who and who was doing what. I think posting a picture really helps (guess we could all assume the id of a celebrity if not keen on personal photos!!) I always remember Tracey, Anne, Purple, Ally and Kate cos of photos!! Not brave enough myself - particularly as it seems that there are only 2 of us on this whole site who live in Lux!!!

Bl00dy hell *LW* - 59kg - now I understand your nickname! How tall are you I am a freak at 183/6' 1" so guess would fit you in my pocket!!!

*Purple,* your hubbie's responses to you are exactly what mine are to my hubbie. He doesn't mean it I am sure. This is a horrible time for everyone and there is sooooo much stress and anxiety around that it is really difficult to keep it all together. There is also the added fact that there is nothing the 2 people involved can actually do to change the way things are except by splitting so it just seems like the easy and only option. Not true tho is it? I get soooo frustrated with DH and have made him pack his bags on at least one occasion but its not really what I want - just taking my frustrations out on the person closest to me. Don't give up petal.

Just read on a bit and see that things are working out - good for you babes!

*Tracey * - hope you had a fab weekend with your mates - makes a massive difference to see people you really love doesn't it. I have had such a great time with my bessie mate this weekend.

*Ally*, I don't imagine for one moment that your hubbie doesn't WANT to have sex with you (he doesn't have a white stick and a very friendly labrador does he!!) but I bet it is because, for him, it feels like he is being ordered to perform like some stallion being taken to service mares. I don't think many men perform under pressure. Funny isn't it that it is us girls doing all this stressing and I am sure half of the blokes just don't understand that they actually have to do their bit too. I don't think my bloke has even taken in yet that it is unlikely to happen to us! Bless his naivety and positivity but sometimes, just sometimes, he needs to acknowledge that we have a problem! Failing being able to properly discuss with each other, I am afraid I am another big fan of counselling. You could even start going alone and then invite him along.

Welcome *Little Sunshine*. Can't really help with the figures etc as am not very well informed but also hang onto the belief that you only need one&#8230;&#8230;.

Off to the local pub for Sunday roast now - this is the life!!!!

Love and hugs to all.

WW XXX


----------



## littlesunshine09 (Feb 18, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies!!!

Thank you so much for all your replies it really helped get me back on the positive mode!!  I have to call on wed for the amh levels so i am just keeping my fingers crossed that things might pick up and i am hanging on to the positive stories and the good advice that so many have given that it only takes one little egg.    

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your weekend xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey girls.  What a lovely day it's been today  

I am going slowly   here - still spotting, although not much today.  I am cramping like crazy, which has led to frantic knicker checking, but nothing there.  Suppose that's a good sign.  Just don't know anymore.  Another week until my scan so by then I think I will need to be committed.  

Ally - glad you got some BMS in the end.  Men!  What are they like!  They want to be wooed and courted (!) before they drop their trousers.  I have a friend whose husband won't have sex with her if she asks for it.  Consequently, she asks for it all the time    As the others have said you are beautiful (and I have seen you in the flesh) so it can't be that he doesn't fancy you.  It is just the pressure.  

Purple - ah! bless!  I am glad you and DH have sorted things out, you were obviously made for each other.

Littlesunshine - welcome to the mad house.

Wing Wing - hope you enjoyed your roast.  I had a pub lunch today too, didn't really do it justice tho.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all enjoying your sunday.

Lainey x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

It really has been a beautiful day today. spring is definitely here   I just love that feeling.

Lainey -   Its good that the bleeding is less. I'm not surprised you're going crazy waiting. Waiting is so horrid. Just remember that you have made it this far. Have you gone for DVD therapy? 

Purps & Ally - this IF journey really is hard. It really takes its toll. I'm so pleased fror you both that things have improved with your DHs.

Almond - WTF senokot  . I hate that feeling with juniour doctors that you might know more than they do but they're in charge. On my bad days I still think if only the fertility clinic (NHS) had been more competent then perhaps the endo wouldn't have gotten this bad but then who knows maybe it was severe even then. I've been looking around a little re blood tests and if all else fails I'll send a blood sample to the States to be tested. I'm going to have a look to see what will be cheaper. I'll pm you as soon as I have more info. Yesterday I managed to give up wheat and diary. Today I couldn't help eating some of my nieces birthday cake - it was delicious. I also have the world's largest sweet tooth.  

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine.

Suzie.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Evening girls

I had a lovely weekend with my friends.  Wasn't today gorgeous, we went for a nice walk.

Kazzie, I thought we were the only couple who let DH do his stuff by himself sometimes and used a syringe.  You have made me feel much better. 

Jo Mac.  I know what you mean about DH sometimes can't complete.  My DH is always up for sex but if I tell him tonight is the night for babymaking he can't finish.

I thought I was the only one with an almost zero sex drive - I don't think mine is IF related though.

Purple.  I am so glad things are better with DH

Lainey.  Your poor thing having to wait a week for a scan.  Not that it helps but I am thinking about you all the time.  It is so awful having to worry like this for such a long time.   

Ally.  I am glad you and Ben managed the BMS.  I echo what everyone else has said about you being gorgeous and his lack of wanting sex is nothing to do with you and how desirable you are.  
Re Thailand.  If you get the chance to stay on by yourself in some spa, be brave and take the opportunity, it woudl be really good for you and I'm sure you would love it.

Lots of love to everyone I haven't mentioned.

xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Suzie - glad you ate the cake, you have made me feel better  let me know when you get more info and I will do the same

Hello everyone hope you are all having a lovely Sunday


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Almond - If I'm being honest it was a huge slice.   and I can say I reeeally enjoyed it   Ah well tomorrow I'm back on the wagon.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello lovelies
AF arrived Sat am and that explained alot of the moods last week. Felt better Sat pm. Been having a busy time this weekend, DH away working. Met lovely Sarah (hi Sarah), we had a great chat, really good to meet. Out last night with friend, had too much wine (because I could) but then felt really guilty. Gardening this am, finally got some seeds in, it was so hot out there, and today out with a friend in the countryside.


Lainey- Hope you are doing ok...Really sorry you've had to go through this

Ally - its very painful to be rejected...so sorry to hear that and like others have said, you are absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! thats not the issue. They all feel under pressure. We feel under pressure so it really is no suprise that things end up the way they do. I am sure lots of people have similar things going on in the bedroom to a greater or lesser degree. Not sure what the solution is. Does he know how hurt you feel? Can you dress up in some wild gear? (they are visual creatures). DH manages ok for the first 4 -5 nites then its a bit of a strain with some resistence (on both of our parts) made slightly easier with dressing up it has to be said. Also doing it early eve before we get too tired. But it takes its toll, this pressure to 'do'. I am sure your trip will help. Sun is sexy!

Malini -  I am with you on the hiding away front. Not going to force myself but it cant really be sustained. And you are right, we do end up missing alot. 

Purple : Purple - sorry you've had so much going on with your DH. 
well done, I respect what you did!

Lainey - glad it seems to be settling, we are all pulling for you sweetie,

hello and love to everyoneX
MAG


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Does anyone know what a short cycle means.  I was always between 26 and 28 days but the last few months has been about 23 - 24 days.  This month.  21 days.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Evening gels, hope you've all had a good weekend in the sunshine.

Ally, really sorry to hear about DH. It's so frustrating not just for your chances of getting pg. It's hard to be dismissed when you make advances towards him without even thinking about the pg aspect, the physical side is so important, there's nothing better than a loving kiss and cuddle when the going gets tough to make you both feel better and loved. I wish he could see that his rejections are detrimental in all respects. I'm glad you made it up on Saturday 

Malini, everyone on this board has had a tough time and there are many amazing stories here to inspire. I'm privileged to have 'met' so many of you on here and am grateful to all the support that everyone offers here. 

Pixie and Anne, thank you for the links for Jinemed. I've thought about it a lot this weekend and I think we're going to give it serious consideration this week. We're not happy about the Lister and I don't think there is anywhere else in the UK that will treat me. 

Purple, really glad you had a nice time with DH at the weekend, sorry your journey is so up and down at the moment.

Sarah, another Turkish delight! Anne and Pixie, you should set up a little marketing number over here and get commission for the contacts Jinemed are getting!

Almond, you're not rambling at all! That's a very interesting point about egg quality vs hormone dose. The thing is, I was on the LP and they told me at the Lister I was not on a high dose of menopur so that's why I'm not convinced that repeating on a slightly lower dose is going to either improve egg quality or quantity. 

Miranda, I hope you don't mind me asking, did you have all 3 ICSIs at Jinemed? I see your AMH is similar to mine, did you have the LP and how many eggs did you get each cycle?

Wing Wing, which pub did you go to in Oxford for your roast? I lived there for years and I miss it. I'm not sure I'd quite fit into your pocket, you are indeed a frighteningly tall lady at 6'1", I'm 5'9" so would have to be folded up a couple of times to fit in your pocket. 

Gosh Lainey, you're certainly being kept on your toes by the little embies, I hope they growing rapidly and the bleeding was just where they were digging in for the long haul 8 month journey 

Ali, you were shopping in Gun Wharf?! It's nice there, hope you grabbed some bargains. I love the eat as much as you like Chinese buffet place there. And you're considering Jinemed too? That's so cool, we can be sisters _and_ cycle sisters! I should think getting the frozen sperm there should be fine. I've had cell samples flown over from New York to London in liquid nitrogen so to Turkey should be ok. It would be better to ask Jinemed rather than Lister seeing as the Lister seem to charge for every blink and sneeze. It might even be cheaper to buy exDP a return flight over there with a 2 hour slot in between the flights for him to perform. 

 Lucy, Kate, Missy, Sam, Jal Tracey, Suzi, Kazzie, Jal, Lilsun, Jo, Mag and everyone else I've not mentioned.

Lightweight xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quickie to answer LW as I'm off to bed!

I had two ICSIs - one at the Lister and one at the Jinemed. The first attempts was abandoned as I was meant to be egg sharing... before I realised I hadn't any to share!

I got four on my Lister cycle and four on my Jinny cycle. So consistent!

Must turn in now - haven't the energy of a sloth in the eves at the mo.

Love to all.

xx


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies

Just popping in to say Hi. Hope you all had good weekends, one way or another.

DP is away so I've been visiting the parents. Lovely weekend of theatre and gardening in the sunshine, building big bonfires and the like. It's great to feel that Spring really is here at last! Let's hope that the longer hours of daylight and extra sunshine are good for the old PR ovaries! 

Miranda, Purple, Ally, Mag, Beachy, Anne, Jal, Almond, Lainey, Suzie, Lightweight, Malini, Wing Wing, Sam, Tracey, Zuri, Donkey, Ali, Missy, Sobroody, Hazelnut, Ladyverte, Alegria, Stephjoy, Kate, Jo, Lightweight, LittleSunshine, Catherine, Pixie, Sophia, Karen and everyone else 

Sounds like I'm not the only one having trouble getting any nookie these days! The days when it was a lovely bit of naughty recreation seem so long ago! My only excuse to get DP to do the business these days is BMS. Even then it's often hard for either  of us to drum up the enthusiasm. - The very idea is just so exhausting! I'm most amused by the idea that DHEA might increase my libido. Poor DP. He'll be terrified!

Night night

Jess xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Lainey - Good to hear that teh bleeding is lessening.  I thought the scan was tomorrow for some reason.  My post a few days back aboujt onyl 4 more days must have made no sense!!  

Tracey - glad you had a lovely weekend with your friends.

Almond - Glad you let your hair down at the footie, you hooligan  

Suzie - good for you having that big piece of cake!  I too struggle to get up at 8am any day - including work days!!

Mag - sounds like you had a lovely weekend.  

Ally - Glad you and ben moved forward.  You said it yourself, but it sounds like he feels like you only want him for his sperm and htis causes him a problem whch then causes you a problem and it becomes a viscious circle.  The holiday sounds perfectly timed.

Sunshine - Welcome!  I had an AFC scan and there were 3 seen.  Once I started stimming, 5 started to develop.  

Kazzie - hope you dont need any further tx as this clomid cycle will work!!    

Kate - sorry AF showed her ugly face 

Malini - hello!!

Pixie - did you put the duster down and get out and enjoy the lovely spring weather?

Anne - did you have fun with all those kiddies?

Purps - glad you got things sorted but it sounds like you had a hairy and horrid few hours  

Zuri - hello!!  How are the meds going?

Swinny - you sound like you are coping pretty well considering what you have been through.  Good for you for thinking about the next step  

Miranda - how hard was it to get the sperm to Turkey?

Jo - how was teh hangover?

Wing wing - I'm on my way!!  How was the pub lunch?

Mag - sorry about AF.  Gld you are feeling better though.

Sam - where have you gone to?

LW - How are you feeling now?  GW was good - its always lovely there when the weather is good.  Got a few things - summer skirt from White Stuff, top from Mambo and trousers from French Connection.  That chinese sounds lovely.  Perhaps next time??  If you have plans to visit your family, perhpas we could meet up too?  Would be nice.  

Hi to JJinfertility, Anna, Donkey (you've not been damaged by your DH again have you??) Jal, Lucy, Hazelnut, Steph, Beach....

Dont want this weekend to be over.  The sun showing its face makes such a difference, doesn't it.  Yesterday I had a friend round for breakfast before going shopping with another friend.  Then went out for dinner with another friend.  Today I had to get a few birthday presents for people and mothers day stuff, went to the farm shop for more organic meat, eggs and veg and then came home to start on some gardening.  All of my favourite things!!  Now its bed and work in the morning  

Night all, xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

He had fresh PESA over there Ali - really, really good urologist... and it only cost £500! Think the book price is £650 but we bartered.

Here it cost £3,000 and they totally butchered him, then said there was no sperm there. Over there he was worried they hadn't been in it was so painless!

But looking at Robert now there's no doubt they went in...

They'll do TESE for the same price - but fortunately he didn't need it.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bum - just remembered your situation Ali. Poo.

Would DP not come with you for a nice holiday and provide a wee sample fresh?


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning all!

Mira - dont think so.  He has given the goods now and they are in the freezer.  I had vague recollections fo you transporting a frozen cylinder around the counrty.  Was that just to another clinic?  If I cant take the cylinder then I gues it will have to be the Lister again.  But will dow hat LW suggested and look into it.

HAve a lovely monday everyone.

Ali xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning all,

Thank goodness it is sunny again today!!  I love the idea that Spring is here and refusing to hear any word about supposed cold front moving in tomorrow. Oh look at me, I cld be English with all that weather talk.  

Just quickly:

Tracey - Unsure whether you are DHEAing it or not, but the in the 6 weeks I took it my cycle reduced from 27/28 to 25, so it could be connected? 

LW and Almond - I too am curious about the increased stims and egg quality/quantity.  For my first IVF (SP) I was on 300 iu gonal-f for 6 days and this time round I was taking - wait for it - 600 iu of fostimon for 2 days, 450 iu for 3 days, 300 iu for 1 day then nothing for a day and then trigger.  So quite a bit more but despite all of that I had the exact same crop - 2 mature eggs and 1 immature.  Now, I will never know what would have happened if they had ICSI'd the first 2, but from the second batch I got one ...  So despite more drugs I did not yield more eggs and reckon my ovaries have clearly indicated what they are willing to do on a SP Cetrotide cycle.  

You're right LW, all of the women here are inspirational.  Good luck with your Jine investigations.  I think it is important to find a clinic where you feel cared for and that the level of competence matches your expectations (not to mention not feeling fleeced at every turn).  I wish we had more choice in the  UK.  I dream about opening a clinic that is staffed by IF survivors and is calm, safe and supportive.  

Best of the day to all of you.

M xxx

PS WW - I think I am going to have to take notes!!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning my lovely ladies!!

How are you all on this fine sunny morning?

I am in fine form today, been out power walking and had nice cuddles from Dh this morning so on top of the world, got my pineapple juice and brazils ready for stimming tomorrow although got to drive to norwich tomorrow for a training session with just one or two docs and then back again on wed for one or two nurses! 6 hours each day in car (thats if there is no traffic hold ups) to train such tiny groups! Best use of my resources?!?!?!    anyway at least it will keep me busy!

I went to see the Vagina Monologues on sat! I was very impressed!!!!! Loved it, when I told my accu guy on Friday I was going he laughed and said I was really taking it seriously focusing on that area     

Anyway love and hugs to you all,

Sx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning gels  

Miranda, that's amazing, £500 for PESA. The night before EC, this is the email I got from the Lister after they put the urologist on standby in case our frozen sample didn't thaw properly:

"... there is a very slight possibility that your partner might need to see Mr Minhas and that he may need an operation.  I would like to give you some APPROXIMATE costs, just in case so that you are prepared with what might happen tomorrow on the male side:

Initial Consultation £250.00
Emergency Call Out £60.00

Under GA
(SR) with a cut £1,300.00
Anaesthetist £250.00
IVF Hosp day fee £975.00
Histology apprx £232.00 per testicle
Testicular Sperm Freezing £275.00
Medication £20 - £40.00

I just didn't want you to arrive tomorrow and if your circumstances change be faced with any scary added costs to your day.  This is just an approximation if any surgery is called upon."

I really did appreciate the warning but that's a whopping £3614 on top of IVF, ICSI, bloods, and medication. Astonishing. I think even the flights to Turkey are cheaper than a train ticket from Yorkshire to London.

Were you on the LP Miranda?

LW xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your support, things are still very tense and strained at home and we only managed BMS once which he seems to think is enough! I am going to go and have another scan at lunchtime to see what happened to that follicle anyway.

Sorry no personals right now, really need to do some work but really wanted to say:

         

        ​
Happy Birthday Sam honey!!​
Hope you have a lovely day (what do you have planned?) You lucky thing I think you have got the best day of the year so far! xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

OOh Happy Birthday Sam honey

Have a lovely lovely day!!!!!

With love and hugs

Sx

Ally     for you

LW what an email!!! think Jini is looking more and more attractive, DH and i have talked about it but he just will not contemplate this one not working!! Bless him

Me however, like to be more realistic

Sxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just reading back girls but wanted to say                   to Sam
Have a lovely day


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Anne Sweetie

How are you and Jase doing?

I'm following your journey about turkey as I may be following you there ( as I did with the lister - you have a stalker   )

Ally hope scan goes well hunny bun

Sx


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Morning all

Thank you for all your kind words - had a quick read through after banning myself for the weekend!

Ally - sorry you are having such a rough time with Ben, hopefully the holiday will do you both good.

Purps - glad the shock tactics worked with yours!!! Got evrything crossed for you for this tx.

Lainey    everything is ok!

Sorry for lack of personals, v busy at work but just wanted to do a quick straw poll:

Which is best ARGC or Lister?

What are the 'rules' for ARGC accepting you - see my tests results below. FSH fine (below , AMH just below average, history of poor response and low quality embryos - will I be wasting my time getting in touch with them?

Thnx girls - will try and catch up later!!

Jx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Pix - sorry about the scan. Glad you are changing herbs!

Jal - sorry   

Lainey - keeping everything crossed for you. When will you have a scan?

Lightweight - so sorry about your dh   Not suprised you lost so much weight.

Sam - Bloody Hell! Humira, IVIG and steroids! That's hard core!

Ally -     You are a stunner...it has nothing to do with you I'm sure of it. When dh and I were trying naturally, it really put pressure on my dh to perform. I used to try and hide the fact it was my fertile time but he worked it out! 

Purple - sorry your dh was being childish (threatening to leave over nagging is childish in my book). That's a horrid thing to threaten you with, you don't need the added stress   Good news on the scan though  

Hi team PR! 

I've been away in Ireland and I've just caught up. Party wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, wine was a great anesthetic! Even did the deed, dh always gets horny when we're staying at his parents house  . Dusted off the cobwebs, its been over 2 months....tx does not exactly put you in the mood! Shame I'm probably not going to ov this month (because of the dr shot 8 weeks ago + hrt I am on now)
Just called Dr Quenby's sec to see if I could start steroids earlier with tx, but her studies show that taking steroids preconceptually make it harder to get pg, which is why she says steroids from et only not before. 
I have lost more hair with tx, If I pull my hair back its really visible around the temples. It seems to be breaking off all over too. I've gained some weight from over eating whilst on the steroids. So I'm feeling really unattractive! Really trying to get into an exercise regime and shift some weight before I start stimming in May. 
Anna x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi lovlies  

Ally- Oh hun, this holiday is what you both need to wash away some of the stresses you're both under. Let me know how your scan goes.   

Puprs- You can stalk me anytime love   
I have a good feeling that I can't explain about the Jinny 
is it tomorrow you start drugs?
xxxx

Pix- Nice weekend love?  

lainey- You ok hun? I really am    for you but think you will be just fine  

Almond- Hi hun, how are you feeling now? 

LW- Hi hun 

 to  Mira, Sarah, Anna, Jal, Tracey, Karen, Missy, WW, Donkey, Fishy, Suzie, Jess, 

Well we had a letter from the Solicitors this morning girls to say they think there may be a case , they are still assessing everything but I can't imagine they would have taken the time to write to us if it was a no go.
Lets hope eh girls   

Lots of love
me
xxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh Anne that does sound hopefull! I really hope the ba****** don't get away with it!
Anna x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Ladies
Hope you dont mind me jumping in ,i normally post on the N.I board ,i just hope that i have come to the right place 
OK today i had my 2nd scan to see how i was stimming ,due to have e/c on Thursday ...well i had some horrible news ,I was told that they could only see one egg and possibly another "tiny" one ,as yous can imagine im gutted     and cant understand what the heck has gone wrong as i was put on the high dose of Gonal F .I have never had an AMH test but mt FSH came back at 8.9 (nearly a year ago) not a excellent fsh but not exactly anything to be overly concerned about ,right I dont even know what im expecting you girls to tell me i just felt that i needed to share with others who have had the same outcome.I have been so upset since we left the hospital and have been crying non stop.Some words of wisdom to try and calm me down would be nice .I just pray to god that my one and only egg will fertilise but i have to be realistic i suppose.  
Emma


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Emma!
Firstly, I doubt they'd have put you on a high dose as your FSH is OK - they didn't with me till they worked out my AMH was on the floor.
Secondly, they should have monitored you closer than that - how can they schedule EC when they've only looked at you once during stimming? Typical crappy service!  
What we call a high dose is 450iu or higher - I'm willing to bet you weren't on anything like that?
No need to worry just now - you might find it was just a bad month.

Is it an NHS go? If it is, you might want to abandon and try again on a different drugs protocol.

Who was it wanted to know if I was on the LP? Someone with scary costings from the Lister? Ahh, LW, twas. No, short for both cycles. It was on the LP that I got one follie and had to abandon.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Miranda ,thanks for the reply.Yes this is my one and only NHS go thats all we get in NI   anyhow about my drugs ..forgive if i sound pretty clueless as im a first timer .I had 2 900iu gonal f pens and one 450iu pen ...does that make any sense .The service is pretty crappy to be honest no amh testing and only 2 scans during the whole process ,first one was last Tuesday which was day 6 of stims then the next scan was today,i do believe that across the water you get 3 scans..am i correct.At last weeks scan the doc said "nothing much happening with the ovaries yet" i have to admit i was concerned when he said that but i was putting my faith in the professionals ,but i def feel that i should have had another scan late last week then they could have adjusted my meds  .When you mention about abandoning this tx ,unfortunately that would be it ALL OVER as they would not offer me another try (for free).I suppose we are gonna try a different clinic next go a private one and from what i hear the level of attention in far superior ,cant be much worse really.Sorry for the rant but i have just had a terrible morning.Thanks for listening
Emma


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome Emma- can't really add anything to what Miranda has said- well, apart from another   for your clinic.
Hope it all goes well for EC  

Got really sore ovaries today girls, almost feels like someone is pinching them- could this be an effect of the DHEA maybe doing it's job?

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hum - I don't know anything about the pens! Do you administer a certain amount each day? I'm talking about 450iu per day. 

It varies from clinic to clinic how many scans you have - it's not a private vs NHS or even an England vs NI thing. I was scanned every two days in Turkey, and it was very reassuring.

After six days they definitely should have seen something - it's really not good enough they've wasted the chance to give you the best shot at this. It's wasting NHS money, too, which makes my blood boil when they could easily be better and give people a better chance in the first place.

Unfortunately whether private or NHS we all go through this - a crappy first cycle before we really do some research and realise what we could be doing to optimise our success. I was lucky in a way - I happened to be at a really good clinic (Lister) but it was more luck than judgement.

Still, if this is the one and only NHS go, you go for it! It really does only take one to make a baby! How big were the follies? Did they give you the sizes?

Anne - no idea on the sore oves! I get that these days, when I'm ovulating. Shame I haven't got live sperm to work with! Boo.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello gorgeous ladies,

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.
The weather makes such a difference doesn’t it? I was happy and smiley and bombarded DH with kisses (still no sex though!)  

Ally: I’m happy to hear you’ve (kind of) made up honey. Hope those swimmers know what a precious time this is and work hard to get to that eggie of yours. Go Ben’s swimmers go!!  

Anne: I had a lovely weekend honey – thanks. I cleaned the house on Saturday but still managed to go out and do some shopping! On Sunday we had a lovely Turkish breakfast in the garden and went out to get bits and pieces and had a roast dinner in the evening. Still feel very stuffed.   How about you?

Ali: Mate if you decide to go to Turkey don’t worry about the swimmers. I have lots if gorgeous looking top model mates so you can select the one you want. 

LW: Yep you are right! We should start charging the Jin soon.   Hope you get an answer from them soon; let me know how you get on.

Lainey: I’ve been thinking about you honey. Hope everything is OK. 

Tracey: No idea why I don’t like Dr G but I just don’t!   

Purple: Ahhhh it was so nice to read you have made friends again – well done you. Stimming tomorrow, how exciting!!! Good luck honey.  

Sam: Happy Birthday!    Now stop researching and go and have some fun. 

Zuri: Still working hard my darling? Hope my silly jokes about you being a lady of leisure didn’t offend you. 

Almond: You made me laugh about your comments on Miss Z! She makes me feel the same way about myself - I make extra effort to how I look before I see her.  

Miranda: Are you still going to Turkey for your DH's teeth? I know you were looking into that a while back. 

Jo: You widdles head!!  

Mag,Wing wing, Malini, Jess:     

Emma: Mir is right. It sounds like the service is very poor. NHS - no surprise there then eh? I had 7 scans between the day 2 and day 13 and then EC. NHS don’t offer AMH so maybe you should get it checked out somewhere private? it costs around £70 - £80.

I’m sure I’ve missed loads of people but I love you all – here are some   to make up for it. 

I started on my new herbs yesterday and OMG they are no where near as evil as the first lot I’ve had! I can’t say they are my favourite drink but still much easier to drink so I’m happier. I have a question though do they meant to make you poop everyday? (sometimes twice a day) 

Pix xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pix- Glad you have a lovely weekend. Mine was nice ta too.
I am soooo hungry, gonna have pitta bread with low fat dip in a bit    

bloody hell, I am gonna get a stick out tonight to see if I am ovu then Mir but it's only day 8  

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's a good plan, Ali!

Go to Turkey, but don't bother with a clinic - just get one of Pix's model mates! Maybe Prof Tesken could prescribe you a bit of Clomid beforehand? Sounds like an excellent break away!  

Yeah, we did move sperm, but from Dorset to London. It was this big barrel (enormous, considering) with dry ice in it. Light enough, but bulky. I don't know how dear it would be to fly some out - best ask Ugur or Rominaby email if they could arrange it?


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Girls ,thanks once again.Miranda re dose the highest i was on any one day was 262.5iu ,thats what my clinic call a high does obviously not high enough.I cant believe that i have wasted a whole year waiting for my nhs turn and it turns out like this....not at all what i was expecting.At least the other clinic i will go to do AMH testing suppose thats something.I agree with you that after 6 days they should have seen some "action" and something should have been adjusted and YES it is a waste of the nhs money ,whats the point of offering tx if your not gonna be properly monitored and looked after.Well think thats my ranting over and done with ,just have to concentrate on e/c (bit of a joke really) on Thursday.
Nice chating to you all and thank you
Emma


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies  

Sorry haven't been on for a while - i'm not very active on FF at the moment  

Stopped taking the DHEA at the weekend, can't cope any longer with the constant PMT, poor DH didn't know whether i was going to explode with anger or tears at any moment, made me feel very low   And couldn't lose any weight while on them  

Nothing to report from us - back on a diet now, hopefully it will work now i'm off the tablets   No money in the pipeline, so becoming a mummy is a slim chance at all for me at the moment, not looking forward to Sunday  

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Fishy- Nice to have you back hun, sorry things are sh!t for you


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Emma - welcome! Sorry you've had such a mare with your clinic. Fingers crosses for ec, it only takes one!  

Anna x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Do let us know when that one egg turns into a pregnancy though Emma - it DOES happen! And we love to hear about one-egg wonders on this thread - stick around!

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mira- can I ask you if your AMH was Pmol?
xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Miranda7 said:


> Do let us know when that one egg turns into a pregnancy though Emma - it DOES happen! And we love to hear about one-egg wonders on this thread - stick around!
> 
> xx


     THANKS FOR THAT IT HAS MADE ME


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi ladies - here is a dilemma that I would like you to help me with please  . I am overweight and have been trying to loose weight to bring my BMI down (I have lost 2 stone  ). I thought that I should wait for my NHS goes (I get 2) and try and loose weight and get fit and healthy first but things have changed. I have backdated money coming from work (about £4k) and I wanted to do something consructive with it (DH thinks thats a 40inch plasma TV  ) I would like to use it for a private tx we have never had that kind of money before and although we would be elated if it worked we would be so gutted both on a personal level and on a finacial level if it never worked (as would anyone). The change in circumstances is that I found out recently that my AMH is only 2.9 so very low. And I beleive this diminishes with age. I posted my results on another forum and a fertility expert told me not to hang around waiting but to go for treatment now! I am so confused and all this at what i thought was a fairly youngish age of just turned 34. As you can see I have another 10 months or so on the waiting list for my NHS go.  

Im just so gutted today! 

What would you do? But just what are the chances of someone with my AMH getting a BFP with their first ICSI? Surly the first tx would be a 'try it and see' method of getting medication correct etc?

Thanks Ladies xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Pix of course you didn't offend me - made me chuckle!! just been a bit too busy of late to post - my lady of leisure lifestyle has taken a  battering lately - not good 

Happy Birthday Sam xx

Anne - great news that they think you may have a case!! hope you do them good and proper

Hi Ally lovely - sorry thing have been crappy for you with Ben but i am sure he adores you and still fancies you (how couldn't he!) but i think IF does cause stresses - I am like Ben! my husband would be up for it daily but I have lost all my sex drive, doesn't make me love him any less just gone off sex! feel like IVF has given me a break from the 3 years of HAVING to do it at the right time, it killed out sex life, I feel now i just want a break for a while as BMS will never ever work for us again - and then I am hoping our sex life will get back to what it used to be before we started trying for a baby!  xxx

Emma - the Gonal F pens should be set to the dose you are on, shows at the end, I am currently set to a 75ml low dose as I am stimming to thicken lining only for FET but during my IVF cycle the pen was set to a 150ml dose and i also had 75ml Menopur - so do you not have any paperwork details showing you what setting to set your pen to? sorry you are having a crap experience with your clinic over there, I am abroad and I also only got 2 scans during stimming

Hi Purps glad things are better with Hubby and that he ia giving you lots of attention and so he should 

Hi Fishface nice to see you posting again x

Hi Kate hope you are OK, still keeping a low profile? thinking of you x

I assume Nix is whizzing down the slopes as we speak?

Hi Alli - I hop you are well xx

Hi Miranda xx

Hi Anna xx

Hi Lainey hope ll is OK and the bleeding has still subsided x

Hi everyone else sorry if I have missed anyone Almond, Mags, LW, Beachy, Wing Wing, Tracey and all you other lovely ladies

x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Sam -                   Happy birthday chick.  Have a good day.

Angel_lass - Sorry to hear you have had a low AMH result    Golly!  What a tough choice!  I think it is something only you can decide.  Obviously, there is no guarantee that your money will result in a BFP - us girls with low AMH do have a lower chance of IVF success, there is no denying that.  BUT it can happen and would you kick yourself if you waited for your NHS go and that didn't work?  Would you feel you had wasted an opportunity by not using your own cash now?  I can't answer that for you but I hope you find the answer.  

Anne - take the B******** to the cleaners, that's what I say.


Emak - welcome  

Pixie - a good clearout can't be a bad thing can it?  I tend to go once a day anyway (sorry, TMI) so wouldn't see that as a problem.

Fishface - nice to "see" you  

Jal -  

Ally - good luck with the scan.   

Hi Purple, Mira, Anna, Mag, Tracey etc   

I am sorry I am not very good at personals at the moment.  

I managed to blag a very early scan at the EPU today.  Not sure whether I feel reassured by it or not.  I am afraid Ernie hasn't made it - they could see a small sac with a yolk sac but no fetal pole or hb - they said this probably explains the bleeding.  Eric is still going, although the sonographer said she would liked to have seen a longer fetal pole for the dates and the sac looked big and uneven (?) for the size of the bean.  There was however a very clear heartbeat - it does seem quite early for a hb so I was encouraged by that as was the sonographer.  My consultant said that Ernie is too small to be viable but Eric looks ok to him and that IVF pg often start out smaller and catch up later.  His only concern is that if Eric and Ernie are from the same egg (identical) then there is a 50% chance that when Ernie comes away he will bring Eric with him.  If they are from different eggs (this seems more likely to me) there is no risk of this happening.

I am frazzled with all the stress of this tbh.  I am really struggling to get thru each day without having a complete nervous breakdown.  They want to scan me next monday to make sure things are still going ok, think I will need locking up by then.

Love to everyone

Lainey x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Anne - it was the Lister did my AMH, so that's ng/l is it? The one where normal is 2.2 - 6.8.

Lainey - brill news on the hb! Though I know you don't feel so positive it really is good news, ok?


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Lainey  -   A hb this early is great news! Stay  
Anna x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hi all.

emma - welcome, your nhs go sounds as [email protected] as mine. i was put on similar dose as you and didn't respond and my fsh was 17! fools. 

mir - hiya chick

anne - good to see you on the jinny thread. good choice. 

fish - diet... yuk.  

lainey - great news hon.  

Ali - hows you doing?

lovely day a!

xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lainey  
Its sounds very positive to me hon. I know you are worried but that's just normal after having been through what you have been through. Put your feet up and get lots of rest and think    

Zuri: You described my exact feelings about sex at the moment. I thought I was the only one feeling this way and thought I was going frigid but sounds like I'm not alone. 
Glad to hear we are still friends   

Beach:


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lainey- One lovely heartbeat hunny, that's lovely news. I know you're gonna be fine (and ikkle Eric too  )  

Mira- So I am 0.24ngl/1.78pmol then. Oh well, as we all say "It only takes one little lucky eggie"    x

Laura love- We've missed you  
Yep, off to Turk in a about 4 weeks   

Hi Zuri


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- My god love, you're defo not alone. I was worried I was turning into a frigid freak too  
That's not me calling you a frigid freak by the way hun but you know what I mean
xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I feel frigid too!! hubby is not too happy with me but think he is being patient because of all i have been through and treatment and stuff, to be honest when we do have sex i am doing it purely to satisfy his needs i could quite happily never have sex again at the moment! never thought i would say that! we used to have such a healthy sex life prior to trying for a baby!

Also because i know BMS is pointless it means he is not even getting it anymore at the right times of the month, I think he used to cling onto the BMS as that was the only time he got it  (well a bit of an exaggeration but you know what I mean) 

Lainey great news you saw a HB    

x

P.S Anne can;t believe you are going in 4 weeks!! wow!!


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Angel lass - my trust will bump people to the top of the list if they need to. Because of my age I got put to the top of the list. Will yours not do the same based on your amh?  If I were you I would call or meet your consultant, explain your worries  re your amh and see if your tx could be bought foward. One other thing to find out before starting a private tx is whether it will effect your elligibilty to have free tx's. Pretty sure with my tx, if I had a private tx previously I would not be entitled to a free go...worth checking. 
Anna x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi ladies, I did try and join your thread a few weeks back but never managed to keep up with you all, lol.  

Just wanted your thoughts and advice though if that's ok?
I had my 1st stimms scan today and only 2 follicles.  One is 25mm and the other 13mm.  The 13mm one is in a very awkward place so unlikely to get to it.  Advised to convert to IUI which I have agreed to although a bit reluctantly.  It's only day 8 of stimms today yet the follicle got so big and I am having IUI on Wednesday.

To me this all sounds like there's pretty much no hope. And this was supposed to be our last tx.  DH is fed up of not knowing where our lives are going yet does want children (but is scared). I am terrified of life without ever having kids. We rowed about it lunchtime today trying to make a decision.  All I really wanted was to feel this last go was a 'good' one yet it's not turning out like that.  

The nurse suggested short protocol next time if we decide to do another.

And to top it off I've seen about 6 individual magpie's today  

I hope everyone over here is doing well.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne - do try to keep up and often log in for read just hard to actuly type anything!

laura - bet them magpes were 2 groups of 3..  

hiya pix - i've had sex twice in 12 onths so think i am eligible for the fridgid club!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne I can’t believe you’ve just called me frigid freak in front of all these people!! Right that’s it – our friendship is over. 

Zuri: OMG that’s it! You are me!  

Oh just seen Laura's post - hi hon twice in 12 months with 3 kids? Nahhh you can't be in our club!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

yep, f' fers (fertility frienders   )


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Pix- I am sorry hun


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne    what has rollerblading monkey got to do with being sorry?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix - he's doing a little dance for you , a bit like  and  
and if you are still mad at me you can always  me


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

..... Pix


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

ewwwww!!!! where did that come from?    

OK we are back being


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

i'd love to know what's behind the question marks Anne and Pix...? or is it just my comp showing them 

Its nice to know I am not abnormal and the only so called 'frigid' one - hubby does seem to think its just something with me but obviously I am not alone! and even though I am sad you girls are the same it's nice to have some frigid friends


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

oh it seems i can't see them cos i isn't a charter vip innit


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh that will be why Z


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

can see em now  very funny like the kiss my @rse one


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Z- It was meant to be ME kissing Pix's ****


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

sorry I have been such a rubbish poster, been really, really busy  - can't stop, just wanted to say:

*Jal *- so sorry to read of your BFN before - sending you huge   

*Lainey* - sorry that Ernie didn't make it, but fantastic news re seeing Eric's HB so early  so pleased - hang in there sweetheart - we are all  for you 

*Sam* -      - hope you are having a lovely day!

Welcome to newbies - lots of luck to you   

Sorry to everybody I have missed - have only had time to read not to post lately but you are all in my 

I am 28 weeks today!  can't believe how quickly the time is going now - had midwife appointment this morning and all was well - still feeling great - seeing consultant tomorrow 

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine 

Love always xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Steph, yay!!!!! brilliant news on 28 weeks


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Zuri: I’m sure your DH will be pleased to know you’ve hooked up with some other frigids!  

Anne: No I can’t see the additional smiley’s either but I see them when you post. You funny girl!  

Steph: 7 months already   We need some new pics then.  

xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Anne - so glad you are going to the Jinemed - am sure you and Jase will love Istanbul, it's a fab city - and really hope they can work their magic on you   

Good luck with the IT stuff too - hope you get to shaft them! and that life will soon pick up and stop giving you lemons


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Steph hun


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

anne thnk i've still ot my istnul guidebook if you want it?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Laura- That would be lovely hun, thank you xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi girls,

Tracey - Sam put up this helpful post (thanks Sam!) about short cycles, have a read

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=179159.msg2868294#msg2868294

Lainey - brill news about Ernie, hope your fingernails aren't taking too much of a nibbling, lots of sticky vibes hun  

Anne - good news about the solicitors letter, go get 'em gal!

Steph - congrats on your !!

Pixie - not long now! Everything crossed for you sweetie

Hi to everyone else

I've just emailed Jaya for my latest FSH & AMH results today, cacking it a bit. Hoping it's not all gone even further down the swanny....

Lot of love
Lucy xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Good eve ladies
How lovely is it to have some sunshine!

Ali -  the sunshine has cheered me up to, am always much better when its sunny!


Purple -  glad you are feeling better!

Ally -  hope it all gets easier soon...

Happy Birthday Sam

Anna - glad the party wasnt too bad after all. And its hard to feel attractive taking drugs and the like. I just feel so old! I cant bear to see myself in shop changing rooms,)but then the lighting is usually pretty disgusting!) 

Anne- we are all gunning for you and Jas, delighted you had a letter from the solicitors...you can look forward to your day is court...when you scr*w them! Is Jas still having to turn up at work?

Emma - welcome. There's support on here for you. Dont dispair, as others have said theres other drugs to be had and other outcomes to be had. 

Fishface -  sorry to hear that things have been tough and that you still sound a bit down, sending you a big hug. I know you've been trying for such a long time. But when I look at your signature I see hope of you being a mummy. and sweetie, you have age on your side x

Lainey - My heart goes out to you darling, thats big news (that Ernie very sadly not made it) and yet great news that little Eric has. What a rollercoaster and I am really not surprised you are finding it all too much. Try and take some comfort in the fact that you must be strong having already been through so much (the converse of that is you are probably worn out by it all too and dont feel strong). You may not feel it but you are strong and you will get through it. And dont let that little voice tell you anything else. Try and focus kindness and softness (to yourself and to your precious little one) whatever you can muster up, 


Angel lass - Its really worth checking out if you will qualify for free tx if you firstly go private. The ask yourself which you would regret more, spending the £4k on private tx or not and waiting. Not sure what scale your amh is on.

Stephjoy -  so happy for you !

Lucy - I am waiting for FSH too and also bricking it a bit

Am so delighted I am only in work 3 days this week! Off to Lister on weds eve for appt Thursday. Slightly anxious about my fsh levels that I got re-tested today for the first time in a year. Should know result by wednesday. going on the train. DH coming back from North east on Weds and coming along with me. He is really into his project at the moment, working to a deadline (April 4th)...so am not getting much attention. I will be so delighted when this project is over. Him being away has got me out of the house to see friends more because he has been away but its been lonely without him and I feel like I have had to carry alot. eg:Up at 6.45am to take public transport to hospital for bloods (third week in a row). Then hike back to tram stop to go to work and pretend like I just didnt get in early....

Hello and x to Traceymahiar, Suzie, Sarah, Jal, Zuri, Hazlenut, Almond, LW,  Pix, Wing Wing, and all you other lovely ladies xxxxxMAG


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Lucy- Good luck for you results hun  

Hi Mag- Thanks for your post hun. Nope Jason was actually dismissed on the 19th Feb so no work for him.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladyverte, thanks for the reminder about Sam's post on short cycles.  I have saved it.  Thanks Sam

Sam.  I hope you had a fab birthday. What did you do?

Lainey.  Great news that you have seen a HB.  I know it must be really hard to stay positive.  I can imagine you must be climbing the walls with worry.  

Fishy.  Sorry you are feeling so down. I don't know what to say to help.  All I can do is    

Mag.  good luck with your Lister appointment

Pixie/Zuri - I am more frigid than you are     Seriously, I have had no desire for sex for years now, and I'm not sure I can just blame IF.  I do quite enjoy it when we do it, but I could quite easily not bother.

Laura.  Hi.  How are the chiplets?  More importantly, how are you?

The news from me is I actually went swimming tonight.  I have been saying I would go every day for weeks but then lazing on the sofa instead.  The thought of getting my bikini on in early May has made me think that only adding exercise on top of my diet will work.  I am eating well (most of the time) but still not losing weight so I have to bite the bullet and get some exercise.
I stopped the DHEA about 2 weeks ago in the hope that I might lose some weight as some of you have said you thought it made you put weight on around your middle.

Anyway, the exercise has tired me out so I am going to bed now.

lots of love

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi

Any of you lovely ladies speak/read german?

Just seen on my schedule sheet some info about me in german, I think I understand most of it, finally found out my FSH as it says it on here and it's 4.3 which I know is great, it doesn't give an AMH result but says my AFC was 4 and then a word next to it which translates as deeply wonder what that means?

So it seems i have no problem with FSH levels but do you not think it seems odd that my AFC only showed 4? could that mean I may have low amh levels? But then my 4 antrals did develop into 9 eggs collected 7 mature and 6 fertilised so I find it a bit confusing that AFC was only 4 in the beginning but ended up responding well in the end

I just feel so in the dark with everything here and can't believe i have just found this out because I saw a little bit of text in german and if it weren't for you guys i would have had no idea what "AFC mit 4 trief" would have meant but now i know AFC is antral follicles so now know how many he saw, he never told me at the time just said i'd be lucky to get 5 follicles

Züri


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi me again!

Finding out more info from my IVF bills

It seems I had a Zoladex injection which i assumed was for down regging? I kept reading where people were injecting daily or sniffing for down regging but I just had one injection on the 23rd Dec then started stimming on the 13th Jan - now from a quick google Zoladex seems to be something that women take when they have endometriosis so it doesn;t sound like its down regging at all? I am a little confused, I know I don't need to know the ins and outs but I am just interested to see what I was on compared to other ladies - has anyone else had Zoladex instead of down regging or know anything about it?

So for info my protocol seemed to be 

Zoladex 23rd Dec 
Stimming from 13th Jan to 25th Jan with 150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur
Then trigger shot (Pregnyl 5000)
then Decapeptyl shot 2 days after ET

anyway I am blabbering - but its exciting to start getting a bit of an understanding of my treatment by looking through the bills, but the down reg is confusing me most, i am wondering if they did something else rather than down reg?

I hope you are all well today girls

x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Zuri - morning!!

Cant help with the Zoladex but with the AFC - mine was 3 before stimming and then 5 during stims.  So I think that once you start the meds, more can appear.  That may be what happened to you in order to get 7 eggs.

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning chicks  

Z- Not sure on the German love or the protocol (crap aren't I!!) but I had 4 antrals last week on CD4 when I had a scan.
  

Hi Ali


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks girls, i know i don't really need to know any of this but because i have been in the dark for so long it feels like I am finally shedding some light on the mystery that was my IVF cycle


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi ladies - I just wanted to say thanks for the replies, I have already checked this out and my health care allow you to have as many private treatments as you want and this wont affect your NHS goes at all. 

Thanks ladies


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Is anyone Irish out there? Happy St Patrick’s Day if you are.

Zuri: 4 antrals 9 eggs – whatever they’ve done, they’ve obviously done it right hon! I have a German colleague here if you want to pm me the text I can ask him for you?

Anne: Morning honey  

Ali:   

Angel: That’s great news! Did you also ask them about if your tx can be brought forward due to your AMH? I’d push for it if I was you.  

Pix xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Pix i'll PM it, most of it makes sense but just would be nice to clarify it a bit

Yes 9 eggs from 4 antrals does seem a fantastic response!! I'd be interested to see what my AFC is for my next fresh cycle if its needed??

x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

SENDING SOME IRISH LUCK YOUR WAY GIRLS .I HOPE ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE.THANK YOU FOR ALL THE KIND WORDS YESTERDAY AND I WILL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED ON HOW IT GOES ON THURSDAY
Emma xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm half Irish Pix and here's my Happy St Pat's greeting..................


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

It's St Patrick himself


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

wish my Patrick looked like that  he sadly only shares his name hehe


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Horny today are we?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

No Pix.............I've just found www.GlitterGraphics.com and I'm showing off with my new skill   

ps- what does horny mean?     

/links


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Fresh from y'day's BFN I have turned to my friend Dr Google for a sign that I should get out of bed. Still in bed so I guess it hasn't worked but I figured you might want to see this:

http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT00826839

I know it isn't relevant/suitable for all of you but I don't have the brainpower/memory/energy to PM it to those that I think it might be want to read it.

Oh, it is exhausting and BORING  to be this sad. How is it that despite being aware of greater sadness than my own and knowing that there are others (many, many others) suffering greated unfairness than me, I still feel like the world is out to get me?

Wishing you all brightness and laughter. I was all bah-humbug about St P's but Anne's  cured that -maybe someone could bless us with the 'luck of the Irish'? pretty please,
M xx

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Malini- So sorry hunny


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Malini I'm sorry about your BFN I must have missed your post yesterday - take time to get over it and if that means in bed for a few days then so be it! xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Anne and Zuri.  I didn't post y'day, so you didn't miss it.  Only brave enough to admit it today ....


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Mailini    so sorry hon.
It's a very hard thing to cope with but it will get easier. Take care of yourself.  
Thanks for the link - it looks very interesting. 

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Malini    sorry you weren't able to share it yesterday, i think it affects us all differently, I went into numb denial and was oddly bright and breezy for the first week after my BFN then it hit me like a ton of bricks a week later - I think its good to get your grief out now then you can move onto next stage lots of hugs to you


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you Pix.  I guess the trial is trying to prove that estrogen priming protocol is the way to go.  I have emailed them to see what the story is and will report any information.  

Cheers Zuri.  Yes, we're all so different.  I am not as sad about the outcome of this cycle as terrified for the future.  My poor dh says he will accept it just being us two, but I can't and it feels like I don't love him as much as I should or as he does me.  How awful is that?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Awww Malini are you sure its just not PMT making you feel that way, every month before AF arrives I go into awful PMT mode and look at my husband and think eeurgh i really don't like you, fancy you or love you much anymore, i really go off him and it makes me feel so sad and also scared thinking I'm in denial and just staying because its easy but then as soon as AF shows up I am like a changed woman, can't get enough of him and look at him adoringly like a soppy puppy  I really think PMT has a lot to answer to and especially PMT and all the hormones you have been on during your cycle, remember progesterone hightens any normal PMT feeling, I was ready to kill my hubby in the 2WW due to the progesterone

I really understand where you are coming from tho and have had similar thoughts and feelings at different times of the month and also sometimes ask if I am up for a life just me and hubby on our own forever without kids - I sometimes question if we're strong enough to be just us two - but deep down i know we are

xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, Zuri.  Thank you for your honest and open post.  I think that hormones do have lot to do with it, but mostly the problem is me or that's how I see it.  I haven't really made much my life - no career to speak of, not especially loved by a group of super friends, my in-laws can take me or leave me, just average and not miserable about it particularly (despite this sounding so!!) - but I did dream of being a great mum and making up for my ordinariness.  Now, I am questioning whether that'll ever happen and wondering what's the point of me.  I am not suicidal or anything - don't panic! - just unsure how I am supposed to shape the rest of my life into something worthwhile.  
  I know there are plenty of other ways to make a family but I guess I am hung up atm on the thought of creating a life -  I wanted a chunk of that magic.  Yeah, I know - can't make demands in this life, you get what you get or so my CBT counsellor would tell me - and truthfully I am grateful not to be hungry, cold, unloved, etc.  The truth is my non-children are probably blessed that they will not be burdened by all my unfinished dreams and dashed hopes.  

My dh, on the other hand, makes no demands of me and is this great, great guy (loved by all, done well at work, athletic and a super son and son-IL - I am biased but really he is a star) and I just wonder why I can't get something together and be the wife he deserves.  I am so derailed by discovering at 30 that making babies was not going to my BIG CONTRIBUTION to this life and can't let it go or accept it (I mean the world really doesn't need my kids more than anyone else's).  Sorry, I am ranting and none of you need this self-pitying nonsense.  I am being an  .


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Malini reading your post I could just as easily be reading those same words from me, you sound at a very similar place as I am - I do have a great bunch of friends however but i know my in-laws find me ahrd work and me them  hubby on other hand is loved by all and successful, great career etc... etc... and i always feel like the pathetic wife with huge chip on shoulder. Re career and thinking forward I also empathise with what you are saying, I went to uni and had great hopes and dreams but it never really materialised, I am now self emplyed not earning a great deal and hate what I do yet I used to love my job, also since starting for a family I have just put work on hold and not thinking about career as i thought well the bit of freelance work i get will slot in lovly with family life!! now i am scared stiff about my future without kids and what I will do, I will have to re train in something else as I can;t carry on moping about my apartment pretending I am busy when most of the time I'm not! - but then learning a new career over here when i can;t even speak the language is also daunting! arghhhhhh so much to think about - but anyway just wanted to share with you that your feeling are similar to mine and I really do understand how you feel and where you are coming from

x

Like the frigid stories yesterday when I discovered that me Pix and Anne were in the frigied friends group   its nice to sometimes know you are not alone in how you are feeling and you are not abnormal either

Interestingly my acupuncturist told me she went back and trained to do acupuncture at 35 when she discovered she couldn't have kids and didn't know what to do with her life as she had put everything on hold whilst trying for a bay, I think it happens to a lot of people!

Can anyone tell I am not busy today! I am Mrs blabbermouth! Pix my lady of leisure status is firmly re instated


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Z & Mal- You need a massive    
However, I do understand how you feel. BUT, we all have great, loving and fantastic hubbys who adore us. 
My "thing" at the moment is feeling totally inadequate compared to Jason's exes (he has 2 boys) and I keep saying "how long did it take Lynne to gete PG, were you happy when you read the Preggers stick, did yiu cry at scans, did you cray at the bith" WFT, I am torturing myself but I can't help dragging sh!t up............. oh and alos saying to him "well, you're ok cos you've got kids"    How bad is that to admit? He doesn't deserve some of th e sh!t I give him but he understands it's this horrible Infertility lark that seems to hav echanged me as a person.
We WILL get there girls, really


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Awwww Anne thats so sad sorry you feeling like that I can't imagine what it must feel like for you knowing that he has been through it all before, I can imagine you can torture yourself with it, I know I would!! i know I would have some sick side of me that would make DH suffer if he already had kids and we couldn't - again i think they are normal reactions and behaviors Anne, don't beat yourself up for feeling that way just remember its understandable to feel like this and the more you understand yourself and don;t give yourself a hard time for having these feelings the lesser the feelings will come through in the future - you know Jase loves you and wants kids with you - I think we all need hugs today   

xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

You're lifesavers, I am very grateful that you are around today.  Zuri, you are right - it feels better to not be alone even if it means you have to find people in the same difficult place as you!!

It does happen to other people, you're right again, and I spend too much time (of which I have loads b/c I stopped everything to try for a family and now feel locked out of any professional life I did have - also freelanced miserably til last October when i couldn't take it anymore) thinking about my happy, seemingly perfect friends/acquaintances ( the reason I have so few is that I live abroad - moving my whole life - or they do and they almost ALL have families and quite literally have moved on) and not being all that realistic about how life is hard for MANY of us.

Okay, I am getting up.  I am getting in the shower.  I will wear make-up - no embryo to protect - and I will meet my good man who is coming home at noon to take me for a COFFEE b/c I have not had one for a month and it is a small thing to give up but as part of the pile of small sacrifices I have made is one too many atm.  

THANK YOU ZURI.  Today, you made a difference to me. THANK YOU ANNE.  The 'beloved with children already' scenario must be sooo hard.  I am glad your Jas is so understanding.  I know about the horrible things that get said.  My dh has 4 great nephews/nieces (one born last week) and I do the, 'how do you feel when you see that they look like you', 'do you feel a connection to them', 'shame you didn't marry a fertile woman like your brother did', 'your parents don't need our children, they have all the grandchildren they could want'.  It is mean, insensitive and when I see the words in the air I think 'wow, did I say that?'  So, I guess we all have a twisted side that says and does things that we don't mean. I can feel your hugs and send you one too -  
M xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thaks Zuri-


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mal- Enjoy your day love


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Malini where do you live? I'm abroad also and left my very close knit group of friends behind but am now glad of the escape as they all have happy families and all go on joint picnics and such like together, I would hate it if I still lived there as we'd be left out completely as it's all about the kids now, I love them all dearly they are my closest friends from Uni but I am just thankful to be at a distance - but am very lucky to have met some fantastic new friends over here too - some of them are now sporting bumps or have kids but they all don't know each other therefore i am not in the situation of being left out of group family get togethers  but I am also fortunate to have met a great group of older people in their 40's and 50's without kids and they keep me sane!

Glad you are feeling better Malini and great that you are getting up and about

xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Last post b4 the shower - I am now out of bed!!! - but to answer you Zuri.  I live in London and the Peak District (one for dh's work, the other for the weekends) and I follow him around the country for company and ttc clinic in London.  I am from Canada (mother is English and Dad is Indian), but dad was in oil so from the age of 6 weeks we moved every few years and then I did the boarding school lark and then Uni in Montreal then moved to London ... met a good man and stopped moving.  Sigh.  All a bit hectic but I know what you mean about not having to be part of a tight, small community where everyone knows each other.  That would be VERY hard now.  To the shower I go ... 20 mins and dh will be here ... eek.


for Zuri  
for Anne  

and to everyone else


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Malini - you sound anything BUT average! I am so sorry you are having such a hard time (inevitable after a bloody BFN though.) Try not to compare yourself to others - I know I do it, but it's not helpful. 'Success' takes many forms and I think too much emphasis is put on what we do for a career, certainly in this country anyway. And I am sure those around you who love you would not describe you in the way you describe yourself! I know you feel that you haven't achieved what you would define as success for yourself YET, but you will, and whatever way that is. You are still young and have the majority of your life ahead of you. Just go easy on yourself at the moment - you're grieving. Oh, and sod the coffee, I would have a large glass of wine for lunch if I were you. Followed by an afternoon snooze, oh bliss! Are you out of the shower girl yet??!!!

Anne - I can SO understand why you question Jase about his exes the way you do. I would do exactly the same. I think it's compulsory in your situation actually. 

Zuri - big hug for you too, lovely girl.

I'm going to say something really naff now, WARNING! But something that has helped me a bit recently when I've woken up in the mornings feeling a bit beaten before the day's even started, is the thought that today could turn out to be the best day of my life! Who knows in what way, but the way my life has been so unpredictable, it can't be ruled out. You just never know. And I'm not just talking about BFP's - other good things do happen in life too occasionally, so I've heard..... 

love to you all,
jo xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Girls it really amazes me that the most of us are feeling the same way about what’s happening in our lives. I have so many confessions to make but I know if I start I will just end up upsetting myself so I‘d better not even go there. Here are some warm    for Malini, Anne and Zuri (the lady of leisure!)

xxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Just re read my post - really sorry if it sounds like a 'count your blessings post.' It isn't meant to be. And I am not playing down the awful pain of IF either. I know sometimes the pain can be so bad that just thinking can be too much like hard work first thing in the morning. Much love to all you beautful girlies x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Jo love- I do understand what you mean hun  

Pix- Ahhh, hun, I am so glad I'm not alone in my fcuked up state   
Don't be sad hunny, we are all here for each other xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

.... I sometimes feel like I don't deserve to be happy.  is that mad?


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

yes it is mad Anne!!! we all deserve to be happy  

Jo don't worry about reading back what you said, i for one didn't read your message in any other way than lovely 

We are a sorry bunch today aren't we, but it is heartening to know we are not feeling this alone and going through it alone, I hate the thought of other people feeling like I do but at the same time its reassuring that I am not a nutter and other people have the same thoughts and feelings as I do

this is why this site is so great to find other like minded people - even if I am trespassing here  that village is more and more tempting, or maybe a little self sufficient island with strict border controls for normals hehe

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: I know we haven’t even met yet but you are one of most amazing people I have ever come across. Stop feeling sorry for yourself and enjoy your life. You have a great relationship and Jas is a great guy, of course you deserve to be happy - you deserve to be the happiest couple in the world. (After Mike and I that is!  )

Zuri: You are the most considerate and helpful trespasser ever I wish we had more trespassers on here like you.  

We need to have a serious word with Ally about our village. Now she’s got a holiday planned she’s clearly not working hard enough to finish it is she?!   (Ally   )

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Not sure I explained it properly girls... It's more a  feeling of if things are going good I worry what will go bad.  

But I am fine really, well, maybe a little bit psycho woman but pretty normal on the whole    

Allllllyyyyyyyyyy- Where are you?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

...Pix- yes, I must do something about not having met you yet.
need to get my **** to London soon xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

we are all psycho women isn't that what IF turns us into 

My friends are all in hiding from me, I don't think they can deal with my miserable negative psycho self anymore - plus it puts a dark cloud over their lovely perfect litle 2.4 children lives - heheh I am such a beeatch at times 

Ahhh thanks Pix    

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

actually, I lied Z......I am a spotty psycho woman.
Bleedin DHEA


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Afternoon gels,

Sorry everyone is feeling down today. I'm the same, must be something in the air.

After losing DH two years ago, I grieved not just for him, but for our family, the one we dreamt of and never had. It took me a long time to come to terms with it, that he was gone and so were our children. All our dreams and plans had been shattered in a split second. We were supposed to be together forever and grow old together.

In time I have grown stronger. I will always love him, I will always grieve for our lost family. But in time, I dreamt that maybe I could make it better by having my child. I'm still hanging on to that dream. Maybe it's true what CARE said, all my eggs have gone too. But unless I go out there and fight for a chance to find out, I'll never know and I will drive myself crazy with grief for ever.

We all deserve to be happy and we all deserve a chance, we just need to be stronger than the average person to achieve it. The fact that we are here discussing it shows that we do have more strength and courage than most. It's just that we all need a shoulder sometimes and a little propping up on the way to keep us on our feet. 

I'm almost in tears writing this so I'm going to sign off and have a mug of tea and. But please please everyone, stay strong and keep focused on your goals. 

Lightweight xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

and i am a psycho man with a moustache trapped in woman's body -   DHEA!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LW-


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Lightweight    you put that so perfectly and you have been through such a tough tough time - its heartbreaking that you have had to go through this as well as losing your husband, it puts a lot of things I feel into perspective - hope you get what you deserve xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh LW hon - I've just PM'd you.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's a brief summary of my accomplishments since last post:
showered
dressed
went outside ... geewhiz it is nice out there
had lunch in lovely cafe
had coffee
had coffee cake
bought paper and Grazia (special treat)
booked in for pilates at lovely pilates place (my coach was IF, adopted then conceived twins au naturel, the urban myth proved!)
went to vet to ask about dog I might purchase this wknd
now back safely in flat and amazed that that can all happen in an hour and a half.

Jo - I didn't see you post til my return so I intend to partake in many martinis at next visit to cocktail bar and I shall tell dh that you gave me permission!  Thank you for your lovely post, and yes you're right (and no need to qualify what you wrote) something amazing could happen to me everyday.  I shall try that morning routine from tomorrow.

Pix - Sorry you're sad too.  I take a lot of strength from your posts.  We have had some of the same knocks and are the same age.  Hope your afternoon at work breezes by and you have good evening with your dh.

Anne - You have every right to non-stop happiness but I know what you mean about not being able to see something good just for what it is, but instead as proof that something bad is about to happen.  I guess it is a defense mechanism - not to let your guard down - but I think the reality is sometimes a few things go wrong and then somehow a ray of sunshine comes through, or it can be the other way around.  It is random and not down to you or me or anyone.  You have had a lot of hardship this winter and I really, really hope the Spring brings you the dose of sunshine you deserve.

Zuri - You sent me my first PM.  Thank you.  I have just realised what that is and how that works.  

And dear, dear LW - You are an inspiration as I have said before.  I hope your cup of tea helped you changed the direction of your feelings.  I am flying on a single cup of coffee, so depriving myself has its merits.  Thanks for being a shoulder and helping to prop us back up.  I am so sorry that you have to face IF and losing a dh.  I think your story makes me more certain about the randomness of life - there is no way a force, g-d, whatever (not being disrespectful, just unsure about my definition of faith) would have given you all this to deal with, but dealing with it you are and I hope I can offer you some support.

Hope your afternoons are good to you,
M xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls how are you all today?  Sounds like you could all do with a big hug... or a large vino!

I want to tell you all I know how you feel and I was in your shoes once with very poor prognosis and look at me now, but I remember when I wasn't preg people saying that was of no help at all in fact I wanted to punch there lights out! So I'll just send a hug to you all.  

Anyway I have a chip free afternoon, my sister and mum have the gang and I don't have to collect them til 8. I am nowdebating what to do with my free afternoon.  I have washing on and I must do some cleaning and my clothes are still packed up since before we moved, and i wanted to clear out the greenhouse and plant some seeds! And clean the bunny and go to the post office.    Where to start.  I possibly may just go to bed, I get about 4 hours per day at the moment and thats all broken sleep too so am shattered but seems such a waste of a day!  Anyway I should do something I guess not sit on here!

Love to you all.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Malini – OMG you only took an hour and a half for all those things? Are you sure you are not just imagining it??    I would have taken an hour and a half to just shower and dry my hair!!!   I’m glad you are felling better hon.   


Ahhh Laura, it's a lovely post   I'd take the sleep option if I was you. Enjoy whatever you decide to do.  

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Laura- have a lovely afternoon and thanks for your lovely post


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

No Pix, I really did all of that!! Aren't I clever? I, however, do not dry my hair -- it is very short -- and probably don't ever look as good as you - wear jeans and blouse or jeans and t-shirt or jeans and sweater!!  Also, I live around the corner from all the venues for my excursion into the outdoors, so no travel service required other than my feet and they were happy to be used after my 36 hours of self-confinement.    

Thanks Laura for your lovely post with gratefully received hugs.  I hope you are tucked up in bed and snoozing.  Although, I want a baby I am still afraid - very afraid - of sleep deprivation and triplets must take that to a whole new level.  So great that you've got them AND family in the wings to give you a break.

M xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh no.. I started ALL the jobs and now every room looks like a bomb site!  Oh dear. And I need sleep now, even the coffee isn't helping! 

Malini - Yup the sleep depivation is a killer, but only another month to go (so I tell myself) and they should be sleeping through.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Malini of course I belive you hon    

Laura go and have some sleep hon, you clearly need that more than anything else.

I've just had a big fat cold chocolate drink   but now I'm feeling sick


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh girls, hugs needed all round I think      

Malini - sorry to hear about your BFN.  We all know how you feel - that feeling of helplessness and nothingness stretching before you.  I, like you, gave up my job to ttc.  I also moved to a bigger house (7 bedrooms actually, think that was a bit over optimistic) in preparation for our growing family - that was four years ago.  I now feel like I have no direction in my life whatsoever and certainly don't want to return to being an accountant    somehow that just wouldn't make up for the baby I am missing.  Really feel for you honey, but your grief is fresh and you need to give yourself time to recover.  After a while the disappointment becomes easier to cope with  

Zuri - ditto    I swan around town, doing nothing, feeling useless.  I have taken to helping at dd's school to make me feel slightly less worthless.  It is good that you have a good circle of older friends without kids.  I am expecting the next wave of pg announcements (one of my friends has txted me about meeting for coffee on 30th - expecting announcement then) and, if I m/c this time, which is still a possibility, I don't think I will be able to cope with them.  Might just have to join the hermit club.  

Anne -    I completely understand why you would say things like that to Jas.  IF is like a form of torture at the best of times but to know that your DH has experienced what you want so much with someone else must be really hard for you.  Jas sounds like a good guy tho and obviously adores you so it must be difficult for him to see you go thru this pain.  Wish I could magic it away for you  

Pix - you make me laugh.  I want to be added the frigid list - I can't remember the last time I had carnal relations with DH - and I am pregnant  

Laura - our hero.  Get some sleep chuck, you must be cream crackered. Love to the chips  

Steph - wow!  28 weeks!  Where did that go?  You are looking fab btw.

LW - you poor love.  What an absolutely awful time you have had.  You explain the feelings so well, the loss of your family with dh - I can't imagine how painful that must be for you.  You must be incredibly strong, to get back on the ttc wagon and to do it alone.  I really hope you get the baby you deserve.  

Sam - where are you?  Missing you.

Ally - you too.  U ok?

Tracey - thanks for the support.  

Well, I am still alive.  Feeling rough as anything today so that must be a good sign.  Just can't forget that last time (when I had a m/c via partial molar pg) I was told the baby was small for the dates (although there was no hb until 7 or 8 weeks) and it ended badly.  I am finding it really difficult to keep optimistic as I was told the baby was small yesterday.  The masses of drugs and hormones shooting around my body aren't helping - I am on cyclogest (evil) twice a day, 4 progynova (estrogen) tablets a day, 2 x clexane injections a day, 75mg of baby aspirin a day.  Feeling a bit like a pharmacy at the mo.  

I know this sounds terribly negative but I just can't see me reaching 12 weeks.  I keep looking at the bun in the oven board and feeling really envious of anyone who is over 12 weeks.  This should be such a happy time for me and dh but I am frankly worrying myself sick.  I know that must sound terribly ungrateful as I know most of you would swap with me but, trust me, this is like a really horrible form of torture, to be so near but sooooooo far.

Sorry, I haven't exactly lifted the mood have I  

Love to everyone

Lainey x


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh Lainey, what a continual roller coaster for you.   
For everyday that your little bean is hanging on in there, he's growing stronger and stronger. Try to stay positive, hard though it is  

I'm not cycling alone, I have an amazing guardian angel who has helped through my grief and loss and agreed to be my SD last year. He is now my DP and is my best friend and I couldn't have got through any of this without him. 

Lightweight xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Oh it sounds like you all need a massive   so there it is with love from me to you all.

Well I had a full and wonderful weekend of rowing with Paul about what Plan B may be. he is just so set in his bl*8dy ways, the idea of going to Turkey for treatment is just not for him. I am not backing down on this one though as for me it seems like the logical next step. It's my bl**dy body that gets pumped full of drugs and prodded and poked, so ultimately the decision should be mine. Bl*8dy hell, all he has to do is turn up and provide a sample...big wow!!! We have come to a compromise for the time being and I have agreed to have one more go at CARE and then if it doesn't work then go to Turkey later in the year.

Anne - Sorry didn't get chance to call at the weekend matey xx

Mag - It was lovely to meet you on Saturday and I am wishing you all the luck in the world for your appointment at the Lister this week. Let me know how you get on. Oh and see you tomorrow for Acupuncture xx

Laura - My goodness lady you have turned into Superwoman. Even Superwoman needs a few Z's though, hope you get some xxx

Beachy  

Hello to everybody and I hope the week gets a little brighter  

Lightweight - reading your post made me cry. I wish you all the luck and love in the world, you so deserve it xxxxx

Lainey -  

Love Sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Well ladies I am Irish so its nice to see all your Happy St Patricks day greetings. 
Anne - did you know that ST patrick is reputed to have driven all the snakes out of Ireland (your St PAtrick kept one himself!)

I am in the psycho club (but no spots), but def psycho. One of my colleagues had to leave for a hosp appt and I straight away hate her thinking, the cow is preg!

Malini - so sorry to hear about your BFN yesterday. It is so hard and you are right to stay in bed and let all that sadness be. It will take time and you are grieving. sending you a big hug.  I really feel for you hon. Its so natural to want to make a baby, to create life and make something special, its what we all want. I love your posts, you are always open and honest and write beautifully and I dont think at all you are 'ordinary'. Really there is no such thing, we are all special to those who love us and to those we love. You are not self pitying. We all deal with these deep issues, what is the meaning of our lives. And your situation isnt easy. I too moved country (8yrs ago) and it took me such a long time to make good friends. Its still vastly different to when I lived in Ireland when I had 'too many' friends. Still a bit of a gap and of course my family are over there so I miss them still and wish especially my sisters were  a bit closer.

Zuri - I really share your feeling too, (maybe its the world of design, it is a bit 'empty' of meaning). And since I've started to want  a family I find its hard to really be enthusiastic about anything else (low level depression I reckon) and its a struggle. I wanted to try and get things moving ,get more interested in the whole design world after 18mths of grieving my parents deaths, but when I started the MA last sept I had to give up (had miscarriage) and realised I needed to get over it and I couldnt do MA and do TTC. I think about retraining all the time! Even did some carreers advice last year!

Anne _ I get that. My DH's ex just had another. But they are so estranged she doesnt really figure in my radar. I do sometimes feel like saying the same to my DH "you've already got one, its impossible to feel the same level of grief as those of us who dont'. Your DH is with you sweetie, you are gorgeous, and you guys are the item! And I am sure you love having the kids over. I relish my time with Dh's little boy, (it is at least something). 

Lightweight - your email was beautiful and I am so sorry for the loss of your DH. I totally agree, we are all strong, courageous.

Lainey - I really feel for you sweetie, its such a long wait and the wait of dread. Big hug.

Well done Sarah, for sticking to your guns! And see you tomorrow!

xxx to everyonex
MAG


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Ladies 

Don't be sad. You're all wonderful. And good things will happen. There's just no telling how or when. 

Jess x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning girls

Lainey sorry you are still in Limbo, I can't imagine how you must be feeling  

Mags - yes the design world all feels a bit pointless and lame now plus struggling to find work over here, i get some good jobs in but they are few and far between, just can't see me doing this job in my 40's and 50's i feel its a young persons role - maybe I am wrong and its my usual lack of confidence taking over but it is a struggle

Sarah sorry you had a bust up with your hubby, I really hate it when hubbys think they r the boss and lay down the law, I still resent my husband for making us wait 18 months before going and getting our infertility investigated, all because he had a wobble and wasn't ready all of a sudden, even though it was him who announced back in sumer 05 that we should start trying for a baby! grrr men! 

Morning Malini, hope you are feeling better today  

Morning everyone else

Went to see Marley and Me last night, what a lovely film and very sad, I had the odd tear falling down my cheek but managed to hold it together, i looked over at hubby and he had tears streaming down his face snot bubbles the lot!! so embarassing! he's such a softie with dogs and our dog, humans he couldn't give a sh!t about but dogs! he turns to mush with them, he even blubbed all the way home on the train, I had to look away from him as he was embarrassing me too much 

xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Ahhh I love the sunshine – I could get used to this weather very easily.   It actually makes me want to go on holiday but not knowing what’s happening I can’t book anything yet. 

Lainey: It’s easy for us to say but please try to keep positive -no reason this shouldn’t be your time. Glad to hear you are feeling rough! 

Zuri: You made me laugh about your DH’s sobbing! I know it’s not funny but the way you said it, is funny. I’d better stay clear of that film cos I can’t take anything emotional these days. I am focused on not crying – it’s a hard work but I have been managing OK lately.

Swinny: Tell your DH you’ll take him to watch a “belly dancer” in Turkey. He might like the idea of going there then maybe?

Mailini: How are you today hon? I bet you’ve been on holiday and back since last night you speedy girl. 

Mag: Hope you had a great day yesterday and didn’t drink too much! 

LW: How are you today my love?

Anne: I know how you are!  

Ally is very busy at work girls – she says she loves you all but trying to get lots done pre hols.

Lots of love to everyone

Pix xx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ladies
Off this am to try and get my bl**dy flat rented, the albatross that it is.

Will have a few mins to log on tonight before going to London.
Any questions you think I should ask at Lister tomorrow?
Will be able to check posts on my phone.

Am nervous.
MAG


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi lovlies  

Pix-Thanks for your help on hotels love   

Mag- Good luck for Lister tomorrow.  

Z- I want to see Marley & Me   xx

Rubbish on personals at the moment , sorry girls , sooooo busy at work

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Yay, I am working at home today.

I have been reading but no time  to post for the last couple of days.  Sending   to all of you, you obviously need them right  now.

I just went to the Dr and managed to get them to agree to lots of blood tests.  I asked for all the tests you can get on the NHS for recurrant miscarriage.    I have an appointment at the recurrrant miscarriage clinic on 22nd April but I want to go armed with blood results rather than wait for the 22nd to get the ball rolling.  I am hoping to hear from CRM soon on finding me a donor egg - although they said up to six months and I only went on the list in January I hear that some people get matched within a couple of months.

Lainey.  Can I ask whether you are on clexane and baby aspirin because you have been tested for something or is it just a pre-caution due to your history?
I can imagine how hard it must be for you to stay positive. It is just so cruel having to worry all this time. Will you be able to get another scan before 12 weeks?

Mag.  Somewhere on ff there is a list of questions to ask clinics on first and follow up appointments.  I hope you enjoyed St Patricks day.


Anne. Your St Patrick really cheered me up.  Made me feel slightly less frigid  

Pixie.  Are you stuck in the office on this lovely sunny day?

Zuri.  I would be the same if my DH started blubbing on the way home.  

Swinny.  Did you manage to persuade DH in the end.  I am lucky that mine does more or less what I want.  Then again, that causes relationship problems in itself.

Malini.  Your post the other day made me    I hope you are feeling slightly brighter?  As the others have said, don't expect too much of yourself at this difficult time.  

Laura.  What can I say, other than, you are amazing.  

Hi to everyone
Lots of Love

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Tracey-  Glad Pat cheered you up    
Where is CRM?
xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Anne don't go unless you are willing to show yourself up in public!  I am quite resilient and refuse to show tears in public (often get nicknamed the hard nosed northern beeatch) wonder why  anyway it even semi broke me - but the cinema only had about 12 people in and the amount of sniffling and nose blowing going on and that was just from hubby hehehe it is very very very sad  we came home and fussed our little pooch so much, people who don't own dogs I don't think fully understand how much you love them and they become part of your family as much as kids 

Anyway it's a lovely film, although Jen is starting to look 40!! which I think is actually nice.. people should look their age and not be botoxed within an inch of their lives - going off an a tangent and speaking of Botox did any one watch Piers interview Jordan last week? jesus her face never moved! she looked like a stone statue with her eyes and lips moving! sooooo much botox! yuck

Good luck tomorrow Mag x

Off to See the Killers tonight, looking forward to it then scan tomorrow eek! hope my lining is thick enough! think FET will be saturday!! eek! come round very fast

xx

Edit- Hi Tracey sorry our posts crossed, enjoy your day working from home, i am the opposite work form home every day it would be a treat to work in an office for me with people to talk to  great news on getting the tests from your doc for the clinic, which clinic are you going to by the way? I have a friend who has just had her 7th miscarriage and she lives in the north east, she is having trouble finding a recurrent miscarriage clinic near to home and without 4 month waiting lists

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Z- I love a good    but maybe not in public  
OOhh, gosh that's come round quick for your FET eh 
I am wishing you sssssssssssooooooooooooooooooo much luck hun


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks Anne xxx not been thinking or talking about it too much to be honest - don't want to hang hopes on it again after last time so just wanting to go with the flow a bit x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Zuri. My local hospital as a RMC.  I don't know if they are any good.  The one everyone talks about is St Mary's in Paddington.

I wouldn't like to work from home every day, like you say, i would get lonely.    It is a rare treat for me.  I live in Surrey and work in London so I work at home if i have an appointment.  I had a Dr and Dentist today - Dentist is at 2.10 - only a check up, thank god.  I am a real baby when it comes to the Dentist. 

Anne.  CRM is in London, near Baker Street.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello !!! It's the missing me! I'm sorry I haven't been around at all lately - I have beenthinking of you all every day.  We went away for the weekend for my birthday, we had lovely lovely weekend as it was sunny.  Then Monday was my birthday, so went for a morning scan,then to a spa (using a voucher dh bought me as a christmas present in 2007!!! which I hadn't had time to use), then DH took me out for dinner.  I had a really lovely day.  Thank you so so much for all your birthday messages! I love this thread .    

I've really tried to catch up with you all, but it's so so hard - I've missed about 20 pages!! I have skimmed over them and big hugs to all of you who are having problems with your DHs.... IF puts such a horrid strain on what would otherwise be beautiful marriages.  Reading over it reminds me to be kinder to my DH and not to sweat about the small stuff, this is something so so stressful that we are going through, it's bound to take it's toll on the relationship.

Lainey - we are all holding on with each breathe for you.  I guess now you know how you really feel about this baby.      

I'm on day 36 or something of my cycle, have been doing CM and am finally developing a follicle..though the growth seems to have slowed down. I'm going to go in for another scan today, followed by Chinese doctor and see what they say. It was about 15mm at last scan on Monday.

Well, DH has to go to France for a conference today for a couple of days - it only happens once a year and he has to go, no way of getting out of it. I'm thinking of picking up sticks and hopping on the Eurostar tomorrow and staying there for the weekend.  It makes sense as we would get to see his grandparents, and his work have already paid for his ticket and the hotel.  And if I am ovulating then best we are in the same country!

Feeling really rubbish today.  I've only told 3 friends in London what is going on with me.  One month later, the first told me she was pregnant.  Now the 3rd just sent me an email to say she is pregnant too.  I hate this... it just doesn't get any easier.  It makes me feel worse that I'm NOT happy for them, I'm just sad for me.  But, I'm going to pick myself up and pull myself together - have a lot to do today and can't let another pregnant lady stand in my way.

I don't know when next I'll get to post again girls - so so sorry I hate being away for a few days I miss so much.

Love Sam xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Sam

I am so glad you had a wonderful birthday.


sam22 said:


> DH has to go to France for a conference today for a couple of days - it only happens once a year and he has to go, no way of getting out of it. I'm thinking of picking up sticks and hopping on the Eurostar tomorrow and staying there for the weekend. It makes sense as we would get to see his grandparents, and his work have already paid for his ticket and the hotel. And if I am ovulating then best we are in the same country!


If only 'normals' knew what we went through

I'm sure you will have a lovely time in France whether you have BMS or not.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sam- Sorry about feeling sad hun.
The 3D friends really have no idea what us FF's go through, of that I'm sure.
Have a lovely time in France


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just popping on to say  .

Lainey - been following what is going on and thinking of you. What a stressful time, I am so sorry it is not being easier for you. None of this is is it? I know what you mean about getting the next wave of pregnancy announcements - I seem to be in the middle of one now - got one by text last night. Trying to will myself to send a really happy positive congratulations. I will do it, it is just hard to see past yourself sometimes. I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you.  

LW - so sorry about your DH, what hell you have been through, you sound so strong and brave considering. I am so pleased to read you have a wonderful DP now to support you through all this.

Malini - hope you are feeling better today. So sorry you are feeling so down.  

Zuri - good luck with your FET.   

Hi Anne - what is this scan for you are about to have??  

Hi Pixie -  

I have just been to my follow up at the Lister and had a scan to see what is going on naturally this cycle: I have one follicle at 13mm on my right ovary and one follicle at 9mm on my left plus lining 9.4mm so probably will ovulate in about 4-5 days. I have EWCM (I joined your club Ally and Sam   ) so Jaya reckoned that means it will happen (Ally have you been doing pee sticks?). I wish the one on the left would be the one though as my right tube is most likely blocked - only had the dye test which showed blocked but not had lap. 

We talked about doing another tx but this time with the EPP that Dr Gleicher from CHR recommended - it will be priming with an estrogen patch to start after ovulation until get a period then start Lupron which is a d/r and 450 pure FSH and 150 LH/FSH plus all the other things like baby aspirin, prednisolone etc. I have this period then another ovulation then I can start if I decide to go ahead - not sure where the money is coming from at the moment!

Tracey - the 'is your body baby friendly' book arrived today so that is m bedtime reading for a while - it is thick! Will you be tested for all the things he lists in the book?? Hope you get a call soon from CRM!   

Sam hope you had a lovely birthday. . Just seen your post - so glad you had a lovely time and hope you have a fab time in France.  

Lots of love and luck to everyone.

Missy xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Good afternoon,
No more   caused by me.  Sorry lovely Tracey that I made you cry, but it is nice to know that you are out there caring about me (hope that doesn't sound mean).  Sometimes I think my own family (particularly in-laws) could care less.  I am still blue, but it is under control.  Partly b/c of this sunny weather.  I agree Pixie it is tempting me to go on holiday (but no I didn't fit one in last night - actually lost steam and did very little after my manic lunchtime), and now that follow-up is booked in I can (see there is a silver lining to every cloud just don't say that to me when I am in one of my moods  ).  So what are your thoughts?  We are thinking Ravello, Italy b/c we know that we can relax there but I am a bit frightened of the Euro/Pound relationship... but don't want to go anywhere too exotic for which I need more injections (gone off those for some reason  )  Your thoughts/suggestions would be gratefully received.

Sam - So pleased you had a happy birthday and that a mini-trip to France is on the cards despite the pressured reasons you might have to make it. The announcements don't get easier nor the spiral of emotions.  I just tell myself now: 'It is natural to be sad and there is no requirement for me to be happy about other people's lives as long as my unhappiness isn't mean or bitter.'  

Lainey - Keeping you to mind and hoping   that this awful time comes to an end as quickly as possible.  Time drags so badly when you need it to get a move on.

Mag - Good luck at the Lister tomorrow.  Hope the flat rents and you can be as worry free as possible soon.    Tnanks for the nice things you said about me.  My confidence is on the floor so am grateful for every kind word.

Zuri - You must be hard.  I live near a cinema and everytime that movie finish this group of wrecked people emerge looking like they've chopped onions for hours.  I am steering clear especially as I am trying to get myself a puppy atm!  FET time has come around so quickly (well to my mind) and I   for you too. Enjoy the Killers.

Oh there are so many more to say hello to: Missy (thank you, yes I am better), Jo, WW, Almond, Anne, Laura (hope you got some sleep and who cares about the house looking like a bomb site, mine does and I have NO EXCUSE!!), Stephjoy, Purple, Jess, skiing-Nix and please forgive me those who have slipped through my sieve of a memory.  

Malini xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Malini- Glad you're feeling better  

Missy- hello! Sorry about your right tube   I think I have the opposite problem to you with my left being blocked.
My scan was just an antral follicle scan and to make sure no cycts etc.
I had 4 follies, no cysts and good lining so will defo be going to Turkey in April     

Pix- I Managed to get 10% off the room so will pay £84. a night in stead of £94.  

xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Missy.  The Is your Body Baby Friendly book is more than one third notes at the end so not as bad as it seems.  It starts off fairly easy to read and then gets heavier.
Many of the tests he refers to can't be done by the GP as they are contraversial so only some clinics do them, they are the NK cells etc.  I am having the basic ones done by the GP but the book says you can have the first tests clear but still have an immune problem.
I will just keep an open mind and see what these tests say and what the RMC says when I have my appointment in April then take it from there.
Half of me wants to find something wrong so I can be prepared for my donor cycle and half of me wants nothing to be wrong.  

I am glad your scan the Lister was so positive.  Lots of BMS for you then.

Malini.  We are going to Tunisia on 2nd May.  I will let you know what it is like when I get back.

I had better get my lunch so I can clean my teeth before the Dentist at 2.10


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Anne - Lovely to chat to you chick yesterday. God we can gab hey!!!
Here's that link to the Wheatgrass tablets 
http://www.biovea.net/product_detail.aspx?PID=1751&CID=0

What was that hotel called in Turkey? Glad to hear they've confirmed your room rate. After our conversation I went into overdrive on battering Paul's poor ears. Think I am getting there now...yey!!!

Hello to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but I am sneaking on at work!!

Pix - Belly dance ploy sounds like a plan xxx

Love Sarah xxxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh Tunisia is a good idea.  I used to live in the country next door and haven't been back for decades!!  Thanks Tracey for the prompt.
M xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: Fab news mate! You should always ask for a discount for anything in Turkey  

Sam: Sorry you are feeling low   Hope the trip to France will help.

Mailini: I had Sardinia in my mind this year - have you been? Glad you are feeling better.   

Tracey: Yep I'm stuck in the office   but I'm about to go out for my lunch break and meet the sunshine  

Missy: You've got 2 good sizes of follies there, you never know you might not need a tx after all  

Off to get some food now   hmmm not sure what to eat? Salmon/veg- again? Why not?  

Pix xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - Oh Tunisia will be lovely and hot!  I've been few times the men can be a pain though!  

swins - oh you ff to turkey to?   

love to rest of gang


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

FSH AND LH Levels 
« on: Today at 12:29 »    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hiya people  

I was recommended to post here as you are all in the "know" in this area  

can you help and tell me honestly if the below results are ok,,,, my consultant didnt know (was a pre op, but was supposed to cover the results aswell     


FSH 10.9
LH 4.7
Estradiol 145

I am nearly 36 and am trying au natural atm although MF aswell    but would appreciate an honest opinion

thanks and hugs to all

xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Lainey – I know how hard it is, but I am praying that your beanie stays with you.  If I ever get to the stage you are at I know I will be a bag of nerves and will find it hard to believe that I will be able to get to 12 weeks. Stay  

Malini – I’m so sorry about your bfn   . I felt like I have been hit by a truck.

Tracey – I will be on tinzaparin (similar to celexane) from a bfp, even though I tested negative for all blood clotting problems. My consultant is giving it to me ‘just in case’ because of my dire history (x6 mc’s) and in case I have a problem they have yet to develop a test for. I have been diagnosed with high uterine nk cells, but that is only because I begged him for a referral to Liverpool. I don’t even know if he belives that the high nk’s are the cause (but I am convinced) but is allowing me to take steroids on Dr Q’s recommendation. 

Zuri – 7 mc’! Your friend should have been referred after 3! If your friend doesn’t want to go down south, Liverpool have a good recurrent mc clinic and she will be able to get tested for uterine nk cells through Dr Quenby who is based there. She is the only person in the uk  to test via a biopsy. Unfortunately she will be faced with a wait for most nhs clinics. The only way to avoid a wait is to go private.  St Mary’s is seen as a leading recurrent mc clinic but do not belive in nk cells. Think the nhs wait to be seen there is a year, private is pretty instantaneous. Dr ******* is another big player and he does nk cell testsing via a blood test. Finally there is CARE in Nottingham who do all the nk cell and more controversial immune testing…at a price. 

Sam – pg fiends..how difficulty!  Enjoy France! I ended up going skiing last year because I knew I would be ov’ing at the time …did get pg too but it was chemical.

MissyG – Good news that you will ov but sorry about the tube

Hi Anne, Pixie, Almond, Lighweight and chums…need to duck into a long meeting now

Anna x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi all

Just had a call from CRM saying they had matched me with a donor.  Very excited.  The only problem is that she wants to start straight away and we have worked out that the crucial EC time could be when I am away in Tunisia.  I am away from 2-12 May then again on 23-28 May.  that seems like ages from now but I suppose I have to downreg then she has to stimm.

Anyway, they are going to ring her and see if she would rather try for a match with someone who has no holiday planned or wait an extra month.

Half of me feels very excited but the other half of me is terrified it might not work.  I think many of us on this thread think of donor eggs as the last resort when our own eggs don't behave as we want and that donor is the end.  Even though the success rates are 50-60% that is still 40-50% BFN's.

It is really strange when they tell you about the donor - they tell you her likes and hobbies, as if they are relevant.  All I want to know is how old her eggs are and how many she will produce -only joking!

I asked about whether they would prescribe steroids and clexane etc and they said to discuss it with a Dr but yes they will prescribe predesinone (spelling?) as a precaution if I ask.

Pixie.  Sardinia sounds fab, I have a guide book as we were thinking of going there last year.  Let me know if you  want it to help you decide which resort to pick.  It would be great to meet up sometime soon anyway as we are so close by.

Laura. I will watch out for the men in Tunisia.  We are going to a club med resort so won't be hassled to buy things etc most days.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- WOW!!!!!!! How exciting for you hun. I did laugh when you said about her likes and hobbies though   
xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

oh fab tracey.... i better dig out them clothes and bump support!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and I really thinkthe reason donor doesn't work is if there are immne issues which you know you don't have as already carried 2 bubs.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tracey that's fantastic news hon       
You must be so excited! Is there any chance you can delay your holiday or if you didn't, can they wait until you get back? Oh typical! What are you going to do? Errrr I'm panicking here!  
I'd love to meet up hon - just let me know when is good for you. Thanks for the book offer - I'd love to have a read.


Cheesyb: Your levels looks fine - honestly! Google it if you don't believe me! Do you know what your AMH is? 

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

great news Tracey!!! xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Laura.
The Dr Beer book says that you can develop immune problems after having a normal pregnacy.  he says if you have had a normal pregnancy then multiple miscarriages you are very likely to have an immune issue.
To be honest I wish I hadn't bought the bloody book every page scares the hell out of me, it talks about people losing babies up to 38 weeks.  I wish I was one of those people who never read anything or googled anything I would be blissfully ignorant.

Pixie.  I am away this weekend, could meet for coffee Sat 4 April or could meet for an after work drink near Waterloo most week days except Monday's.  I can't delay the hols as I paid for it in full last week. I hope she decides to stick with me and just waits a month.  Hopefully I will find out tomorrow.

Anne.  I should have said I only want to be matched with a donor who likes; shopping, eating, drinking and spending most of her time on the internet


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Tracey - that's really exciting - I have my fingers crossed that she's happy to wait a month for you


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - who do you trust? Me or this Dr Beer fella??!  What sort of name is that anyway!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks for the reply Pixie  
I have google'd it but I cant really get a clear answer and understand FSH over 10 is "fair" ish but a larger gap between this and LH means something is wrong  
I have no idea what AMH is... whats this  

thanks again  

p.s sorry to intrude the thread


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Tracey - how exciting! Hope she can wait. Do they match them to look like you too? Eye and hair colour? 

Cheesyb - amh is anti mullarian hormone (I think). Its an indicator of ovarian reserve. Mine is 8 and I was told its not great but ok...what ever that means! Different hospitals use different measures.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

cheesy, idealy you want fsh to be as low as poss but 10 is ok, mot of us are 12+ and lotsof sucess on this thread.  Think LH needs to be lower than fsh but not sure by how much. My E2 was about 170 and was told this was a bit high.  Not sure if that helps?

AM?H is meant to measure how many eggs you have left, higher the number the better,, others can tell you more.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tracey: I'd love to meet after work - next 2 weeks is good for me. I can't do next Tuesday & Thursday but any other day is fine.

Laura: Did you get any sleep in the end yesterday?

Cheesyb: You are not intruding hon - don't worry. Here are a couple of good links to explain hormone levels and what AMH is and what normal levels are etc. I am surprised they didn't check your AMH before going ahead with an IVF cycle. NHS doesn't offer AMH; you need to get it checked out privately. It costs around £70 - £80 and it is a good indication of your ovarian reserve. Re your hormone profile (FSH/LH&E2) - you need to get that checked at least 2 or 3 cycles to see if all OK. Did they do that?

http://www.tdlpathology.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=201&Itemid=73

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

laurab said:


> Tracey - who do you trust? Me or this Dr Beer fella??! What sort of name is that anyway!


That made me laugh Laura. I trust you of course 

Pixie. I could do next Friday or tuesday 31st. I can't do Monday's as I am not in london or Wednesday's because I do Pilates.

Sobroody. They match you as much or as little as you want. I said I wasn't worried about eye colour as Max's eyes are blue but mine and DH are brown. The match is the same height as me which was important to me as DH is fairly short for a man. hair colour is similar to mine.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Pixie - My nhs clinic  check amh for recurrent mc and ivf. Must be luck of the draw.

Tracey - that's interesting thanks. Having had 6 mc's I am worried there might be a problem with my eggs and that there is more than the nkcell issue at play. If the next couple of tx's don't work I think we may need to consider de. DH is anti adoption but has no problem with de or even surugacy! Go figure! 

Off home now

Anna x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies just jumping on quickly while I have a few mins. I've been ridiculously busy and now back at work and only had the odd few mins to read - came on a few times and felt so bad I couldn't catch up properly on anyone's news or do personals that I just went away again without saying hello. But that seemed a bit silly so here I am saying hello.

I'm feeling good at the moment, really focusing on enjoying all the good things I do have in my life and taking a break from worrying about treatment and IF. It feels really lovely to start having myself back, because I was getting lost somewhere there. It's nice - hope it lasts   

Malini 

Anne - what's the latest on your cycle?

Tracey - just seen your news, so exciting!!! I haven't managed the De Beer book yet ...

Sorry this is so short when I get some time I will read back properly and post some personals. Thinking of all of you every day
x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Pix - Sardinia sounds lovely. I don't really know very much about it, as I only went once for a weekend on one of those Ryan Air £10 last minute specials - years ago before fuel charges and high taxes!

Tracey - wow! That has come around so fast!!! Would you not consider pushing back your holidays? Or bringing them forward even? You must be excited, but at the same time a bit shocked by it all..... I think I'd be really nervous - I'm not wrong, you have been matched really quickly!

Cheesyb - your levels look ok, of course FSH closer to 0 on Day 3 and Estrogen under 100 is better, but they are not terrible. You should have your amh checked as this will give you are clearer picture. Make sure they tell you whether the amh is on the pmol or the ug\L scale - there is a big difference.

Missy - yaaayy for your follicle! I'm glad Jaya agreed to your protocol, really happy to hear that you are going to give it another try. I'm sorry to hear that the money is going to be tight, especially as I know your DH is owed lots by that company that can't pay him now. Not that I should be dolling out this advice, but I had a friend who lived in London as a student for years using those zero percent interest credit cards - you know where you have 6 months interest free on balance transfers. She was a very organised person, and just before the six months was up, she would apply and transfer the balance to the next zero percent interest card. I'm not even sure these exist anymore, and the problem is you do have to pay it back one day. She had to (in her 30s) move back in with her parents eventually to pay it back...

Did you girls see this post that Malini posted? Cornell are doing a study comparing the protocols for PRs, I found this interesting....they "think" what they will find is that the E2 protocol is better...better than the OCP microdose protocol.

http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT00826839



> HYPOTHESIS We hypothesize that the poor responder patients undergoing ovarian stimulation for IVF with the E2/antagonist protocol will have a higher pregnancy rate than those in the OCP/microdose group.


I wonder if you go with them, if you have to pay for tx or do you have free tx if you are part of the study? Fish - maybe you could call them and find out as if they cover the costs it could be worthwhile? Cornell have a very good reputation in the US. They do state as part of there "Exclusion Criteria: Prior use of the E2/ganirelix or OCP/microdose protocol", so if you have done either of these protocols maybe best not to mention it. They give there email addresses on the link.

Hello Anne, Jo M, Lainey, Swinny, Anna, Purple and the rest of the gang. 

I've decided not to go to France, 2 reasons, my scan this morning showed "kind of" that I have ovulated, rather the follicle has gone from 15mm to 8mm.... it's all very odd, and my lining has gone down from 8mm to 6mm, which it's not meant to do. I thought when a follicle collapses it should go to zero quickly. Anyway It's very inconclusive. I saw Dr Zhai straight afterwards, and she thinks the follicle grew slowly and was too small anyway- of course you want to look at the +ve but she has been right about lots of other things.... Anyway, had BMS this morning, so if I did actually ovulate having more BMS tomorrow likely won't do very much...also after my friends pregnancy announcement today - which has really shaken me, I've been crying pretty much all day, I just really feel like staying home for the next few days and not having the stress of travelling. I know I won't have a good time so I can't really justify spending the money on the tickets.

Right, I'm off to do something nice for myself to try to make me feel better...... a shower maybe a good idea  I've got some great TV recorded so I think I'll be watching lots of TV later.

LOL Sam xx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Sam just sending you   
x


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow Tracey that is fantastic news about a match so soon - typical it clashes with your holiday but lets hope she will delay.
How long has that taken? I thought I was only about a month behind you and I only put my name down 10 days ago so that seems super whizzy!! Will you get time to have all your immune tests done?

Laura that made me laugh out loud too! I wish I could trust you over Mr Beer but I know my immune issues were caused by the birth of my DS or rather what happened with the retained placenta and I have just read this while skim reading his book.....'Dr Beer has found that women with one liveborn child followed by a history of infertility, IVF failure or miscarriage have the highest incidence of autoimmune disorders'. 

Hi Sam, just seen your post - we seem to post at the same times always! Listen if you want to give me a call this evening (after 8.30) do, I will be in watching loads of stuff I have recorded too  - lots of desperate housewives to catch up on! I know how you are feeling, I have still not texted back my friend, I want to say 'I am so glad it has worked out for you and you haven't had to go through any of the sh*t I know so many women are going through to get there' but obviously I won't, I know it doesn't help anyone or anything but I guess I just want to vent how I really hope she realises how lucky she is right now but until you go through this I don't think you do!! Anyway I have been trying to do what I think Malini said earlier - not berate myself for feeling sad for myself when another 'normal' has such good news but to try and be happy for them - and I am happy for her but the sad feeling keeps getting in the way. If I could just do this all in my own bubble without any 'normals' bursting it every week with another announcement I would be fine and just keep my head down and get on with it. Every announcement makes me feel more like I am being left behind and sends me into a time is ticking panic! 

That Cornell link sounds good - haven't looked yet but does that mean the EPP is getting the thumbs up? I hope I get there. 

I am already very good at the 0% credit card thing (actually good is probably not the right word as have two on the go with rather alot to pay back ) and have one lined up if nothing else materialises before then but the idea of living with my parents again is quite worrying! . Living with DPs parents would be even more   though! 

Missy xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Tracey, that's fantastic news! Can't believe it's so quick, can only have been a few months since you went on the list. 

x


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Evening girls

i am lurlking and sorry to see that so many of you need big   at the moment.  

Sorry I'm not being a good FF but I am praying that things go well for us all.

Lots of love, donkey xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Missy.  I just checked my diary and it was 26th January that I went on the CRM waiting list.  So under two months ago.

Sam.  I am sorry your scan didn't give you good news.  I can't change my holiday as I have just paid for it.  It woudln't have been so bad had I just been going on one holiday in May, but I have 12 days in Tunisia from 2-12 May then I go to Portugal from 23-28 May.  It just so happened that one of my best girl friends has parents with a house in portugal that will be empty during those times and I didn't want to miss the opportunity of spending some quality time with her and another girl friend who is going.
I hope watching the TV you had taped took your mind off things and you feel a bit brighter.     .

The only other downside of being matched so early is that I might not be able to have all the tests for recurrent miscarriage that I would have liked and if they find anything I don't know what I will do.  Obviously once I have committed to a match I can't back out or change the timing as it is another woman's life I am playing with.  That makes me realise I will have to use contraception from now on.  The last thing I want is to get a natural BFP once I am matched and waiting to cycle.

Hi Donkey

I can see myself dreaming about DE now for the next few weeks.

Anna.  Maybe your DH is worried about how much social workers prod and poke about your life.  At least you don't get that with DE.  I wanted to go down the adoption route but the thought of someone making judgements about how I emotionally handled things and making all sort of assumptions put me off.  

Ally.  I know you are busy with work preparing for your hols so we don't expect you to post, but if you are reading, hi.  

Lainey, how are you today?

DH is watching Battlestar Galactica which is not my cup of tea so I am on the internet all night

xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just popping by quickly to send my love to everyone.

Only really quickly skim read but a few quickies:

Tracey - great news about the match so soon!!  

missy - 2 follies on a natural cycle!  Brilliant    

Sam - belated birthday wishes to you.  and   for you too.  Sorry things are so tough at the moment.

Malini - sorry about the BFN  

Love to everyone.  Will try to catch up with where everyone is at very soon.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR

Woohoo, it's nearly the weekend

Just wanted to say hi and that I am still reading although not finding much time to post...thinking of you all x


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning all,

Hope today turns out to have a good moment, glimmer of hope or something to make us laugh. 

Missy - So, so sorry that you're in this 'two steps forward, one step back' place where you manage to get your head around something and then an announcement or bit of news sends you a little down again.  I don't think you need to be happy for your 'normal' friend, but at some level of course you are, you just need to look after you.  If you were suffering with cancer, g-d forbid, no one would expect you to be jubilant about others' life affirming news.  Well, you are suffering with an awful affliction - I am not saying what is as bad or worse but just that some diseases seem to be acceptably bad while others are hidden or misunderstood like mental illness and IF - and you need to take care of yourself.  I cry, get down and seek support from IF friends for every announcement and birth.  My SIL had her second last week half way through my 2ww (and she had her first 25 months ago!), and my dh and I cried.  We felt terrible for doing so but my acupuncturist told us both - it is natural to be sad and letting the grief out is better for everyone or the resentment and bitterness will set in and harm all your relationships.  It is unfair that you have to go through this but unfortunately it is how the cards fell for us and we have to survive one way or another.  My apologies if this sounds like a pep talk, and I really hope you feel a bit better today.

Tracey - Woohoo.  I am thrilled for you.  I called CRM this week and unbelievably they have a half-Indian, half-Caucasian matched right now so there is hope that they might find another for me one day when I am ready!!!  I totally understand your need to continue with holidays, financial reasons and otherwise, and also to look into as many immune issues as possible before you embark so if this donor can't shift her schedule than maybe she is just proof that you are matchable and someone else WILL come along at a better time for you.  I know it is a gamble but you need to be ready for this b/c as you said already there is no guarantees in IF, and you've got to be strong to deal with the madness of all the emotion you will feel as you cycle.  I am so excited that you have been matched and hoping that she will wait one month for you to be tanned, rested, friended and feeling your best.

Sam - I emailed Cornell trial people and haven't heard back. I will telephone them next week and will take the info to the ARGC for my follow-up and see if they will budge from there one and only protocol, if they will take me back that is.  It is really interesting about the hypothesis as none of us seem to be on that 'expected to be better' protocol here in the UK (as far as I know).  I am beginning to think more and more seriously about trying in the US in the Autumn.  I am a bit daunted about the conflicting information though - Cornell never responded to my emails (general enquiry ones sent last month) and can't get a handle on the differences between the other NYC clinics.  Shady Grove seem to be very active advertisers but I can't see much evidence of PR work and likewise with Denver.  It is a minefield. And so is dodging the announcements, births, and so forth ...   Hope the TV stuff made you feel better.

Pix - Never been to Sardinia, but have heard it is lovely.  Good shout.  Have been to Corsica and it was lovely.  I am beginning to think about Greece now.... We want to go in April so would like a little sun (but not too much as dh goes pink)!  Hope you caught some rays y'day at lunchtime.

Thanks Anna and Ali for your sympathy - gratefully received.

Hugs to you all,
Malini xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Malini - Thanks for the post about the Cornell trial.  i phoned them yesterday and asked about taking part in the trial.  They emailed me an eligibility form to complete and now i am waiting to hear.  Are you thinking about taking part or just findoing out more about the EP protocol and being treated here?  

Morning to everyone!!!  Another lovely day - too nice for work!

Ali xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Ali,

No, I am thinking about taking part.  I will push the point with my clinic here but my dh and I have decided that NYC is our last resort before DE, and so it will be a part of our journey unless things work out beforehand.  Would you be able to pass the form on to me when you get it?

Thanks for touching base,

M xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Malini - i have tried to cut and paste it into a PM to you but the boxes disappear.  Could you PM me your email address adn I will forward my email from Cornell?

Thanks
Ali xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Ali,

I think I have sent you a PM, but let me know if one doesn't show up.  I am not so clued-up about this site just yet!!

Thank you for helping me out.  I really appreciate it.

Malini X


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

hey ladies,

just read back through several days posts as has internet hassles, god yu guys make me laugh out loud and weep like a baby!

Lainy,   heartbeat is wonderful news, hang on to that hunny

Tracey! hope they persuade the lady to hold off a while for you! 

Steph 28 weeks! where did that go?!?!? you have a perfectly formed babe now in your tum, just needs to mature his/her lungs and put on weight! wont be long now and you and paul will be holding your bundle of joy!

malini    hunny

   to everyone else, heads aching so sorry for no more personals, 3 days worth of posts swimmining in my head   

Just one thing on the laura b v's Dr De beer, i'm with Laura our fab amazing yummy mummy everytime! 3 babes, 4hrs sleep a night and she still thinks of us and sends such amazing words!!!

I am so thankfully to all our PR bumps and babes FF's for keeping us hopeful and caring about us still trying to get there

Sam, Ali Ally pix nix zuri Anne anna beach donk ladyvert missy almond so broody jo and EVERYONE else love ya all

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning lovlies 

Pix- Hun, are you jabbing now?  

Ali- Lots of luck with the trial hunny. You ok?  

Hi Beachy  

Pix- Hello gorgeous, you ok?  

Hi Malini- Hope you're ok today  

Lainey-  

Sarah- Hello Mrs  

Alls-   

Almond- Plans for Turkey are going well ta hun. Booked hotel now  I may need to change the dates a day or so but that will be fine with the hotel. How are you?  

Lots of   and   Steph, Donkey, Fishy, Jo,Tracey, Nikki2008, Lucy,Mag, Missy, Mira, Laura, Popsi, Sam, Cheesy, Kate, Nix, Anna, Zuri

Girls, I don't mean to moan BUT, I am turing into fat beeatch   I have put on 5lbs since begin of Feb on this evil DHEA.
Not been eating loads, in fact have been careful so WFT can I do?

Love ya
Anne
xxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

just a quickie morning girls, got a busy day catching up with work then scan this afternoon

Feeling a bit achy this morning, went to see the Killers last night and got right to the front and was jumping around like a mad banshee!! it was strangely exhilarating after a month of solitary confinement more or less in my flat  ohh and Brandon was pretty hot too! 

Hope you are all well, Donkey lovely to see you posting, big   to you x

Anne - I am sure you still look gorgeous 5lbs gained or not  I wish my 5stone to lose was just 5lbs 

Morning Purps how's your cat doing?

Malini -  

Ally not heard form you for a few days hope you are ok thinking of you xxx

Hi Alli xx

sorry thats about my lot today, a bit rubbish sorry, got to get back to the grind stone - 

xxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Anne hunny I can sympathise!!! 10 kilos since i started this ivf lark last august!!!!!!!

I used to be petite!!!!!!

Think it will be worth it though if we get our babies!!!

Hey zuri, glad you had fun at the killers! candygirl is doing fine bless her, no problems at all now, fully recovered although still thinks she deserves to be spoilt constantly!!! (she is such a woman!!)

hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Z- Lots of luck for your scan today   

Purps - I know it will be worth it in the end. I'm not giving up on em, just have to buy a tent    
xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Another lovely day! Yippee!

Tracey: Friday 27this good for me. Where would you like to meet? xx

Malini: Greece will be lovely in April. I’ve only been to Rhodes but really would like see all the islands one day. 

Ali: How are you my lovely? How is life these days? Well done on emailing Cornell. I’ve looked at their criteria’s list when Malini posted the link and I don’t think they’ll accept me cos of my fibroid so didn’t even bother emailing them.  

Anne: Morning chick. I’m confused,   was I supposed to be jabbing?

Purple: Hello honey. How is stimming going? When is your scan?  

Zuri: You wild thing!   Love the ** pics.  

I had the weirdest dream ever last night. 
Mike and I left “a” baby in our car and went inside to grab something and by the time we returned, our car was stolen. I started crying and all that and somehow we both ended up at my Chinese docs office where I bumped into my ex who apparently now in porn business!   
OK WTF is going on in my brain?! Has anyone done a hypnotherapy with ZW? I think I might book a session for myself. The dream sounds funny but it’s very much linked to the termination I had when I was 20 which happened to be with the ex I dreamt about. I freaked out big time this morning!  

Pix xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Morning all, 

Pix - that is a terrible dream   Poor you.  

Anne  & Purps – I’m off the DHEA now, I’ve been off it for probably a month now, and I have to say I haven’t lost any weight!!!  I’ve heard this wild theory though, it’s a bit crazy so hang on to your hats – that maybe some exercise may help...... maybe I’ll give that a try one day.

Malini  & Ali – I’ve decided to go to NYC before I give up too.  I’m really trying to find the best clinic to go to though like you – the SIRM with their EPP, controlling the LH and high dose FSH, the CHR with their DHEA protocol, or Cornell, or one of the others.  Cornell publish their stats on the SART website (whereas CHR and SIRM do not), and you can sort by DOR (diminished ovarian reserve).  I’m not sure how they define DOR on the SART website, but the overall live birth rate across all SART clinics for DOR is 16.6%, and Cornell have 22.2% live birth rate for DOR.  I’m a bit suspicious of any clinic that doesn’t publish their success rates to be comparable on the SART website – as if their stats were better – of course they would.

I’ve heard a lot about Shady Grove and DE, but not much about treating poor responders. 

I think a good way for us to search is to try to get on some of the US boards and find other low amh \ poor responders who have been through it – talking to the clinics alone is not much use as they are all very salesy.  Much better to get the experiences of the girls who have been going through it.  If anyone knows of some chatty us boards send them over, then maybe we could divide them up and each hound all the PRs on each one for info.

Ali – can you send me the letter you have from Cornell too?  I’m PM you my email address.

Tracey –  I think I agree with Malini, if you were matched so quickly, maybe you need to take your time to look into recurrent mc and immunes before you are ready.  In saying that, I won’t have done my immunes tx (I’m still considering whether or not I will even do it) before  I start tx his month.  You are such a good person for using contraception until you go for tx as you don’t want to mess with another womans life.  I know I wouldn’t..... so I think your a better person than me.  I’d think that it’s been so long now, that the chances are so small of my having a BFP before then.  And I’d also guess that as there is a waiting list, that they could likely match her with the next person on the waiting list.  As always, your just an amazingly good person Tracey.

Missy – I’ll try to give you a call later today –hopefully you won’t be a busy girl.  I didn’t see your message until it was too late to call last night.

I have a question for you knowledgable ladies - I've been put on the Microdose Lupron protocol, only noticed my script doesn't actually have any Lupron on it.  I asked my consultant, who said that Lupron is not widely available in the UK, so they use Suprecur instead.... any comments?  I know I've read a lot about the Lupron having the "flare" effect, which is why they think it works in the US for PRs, but does Suprecur have this same flare effect?


Hi Donkey, Lucy, Zuri (Mosh Pit Zuri!), Beach, Steph, Mir, Laura, Ally, Jal, LW, Kate and the rest of the gang.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- WFT am I talking about?     
I meant to say Purps    

That dream sounds fff'd up hun but we all have em. Very disturbing hunny


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

sam22 said:


> I have a question for you knowledgable ladies - I've been put on the Microdose Lupron protocol, only noticed my script doesn't actually have any Lupron on it. I asked my consultant, who said that Lupron is not widely available in the UK, so they use Suprecur instead.... any comments? I know I've read a lot about the Lupron having the "flare" effect, which is why they think it works in the US for PRs, but does Suprecur have this same flare effect?


Sam can you not discuss this with your POF doctor? If you really think Lupron will work better, I guess you should be able to order it from the US? When are you starting?

Anne:   I thought you meant Purps but i took the opportunity to make you smile  Are you all sorted with the hotel now, do you need me to do anything? xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Pix - the POF doctors really don't have a clue about IVF tx, they seem to think that once you are diagnosed, that's that then, you may be one of the lucky ones who conceive early on after diagnosis, but unlikely.  The "3" POF doctors I have spoken to don't have an idea about IVF. I could ask my consultant, but I question her protocol so much that I think she is about to hand it over to me and let me run my own - which is not really what I want either  

I guess it's down to lots of web searching for me then...

Sam x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!

I know I haven't been on for a bit but just wanted to drop by and say that I am doing ok and I hope everyone else is too.  DP had a bit of a crisis over ttc but it did seem to ease fairly quickly, though it has left me a bit shaken.  

Thanks to all for your kind messages and texts - I am sorry not to have responded yet but I will.

Kate is doing fine and the twins are thriving!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

sneaking on at work again so sorry for lack of personals

Hiya Little Jen lovely to hear from you xxxxx

Mag108 - Loved that acupuncturist. She spent ages taking a full medical history/story so far from me and she really seems clued up on it all. Thanks a million sweetheart. Hope everything is going well down at the Lister today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Anne - Hello chick   Small world that we've both worked at Bupa. I am sending you your pension statement babes   I forwarded our emails onto my DH so that he can get his little accountancy brain around cost for Turkey. He will come round to my way of thinking  

Lightweight - Lovely to hear from you on your PM, I tried to PM you back but your box is full. I think Paul is starting to come round now. We have our follow up at Care this afternoon so we'll see what they say. Anne has definitely sold me on Turkey. The compromise that I think I will have to make is that we have 1 more cycle here at CARE and then if that fails then we'll head to Turkey in October.

When are you thinking about going?

I genuinely hope that this works out for you, you so deserve some happiness honey xxxxx

Beachy - Not long until your jollies now sweetie xxxxx

Laura - Hiya chick, how's those matchsticks in your eyes working out for you Yep, trying to get Paul to consider Turkey Lurkey, fingers crossed xxxx

tracey - Fab news hun.   

Hi Sam, Pix, Purple, Zuri, Mirra, Lainey, Ali, Ally, Malini and all the rest of Team PR  

Bye for now Gals
Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- lovely to hear from you, hope that your review goes ok at Care      glad to hear Paul's not totally adverse to Turkey..x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Unfortunately the match doesn't want to wait.  Although I am disappointed, as Malini and Sam say, it will give me time to have my MC's investigated and I would have had a holiday during which I can drink!
They said that I have to wait until June to start treatment so they won't look for a match for me until May time.  I don't know how I feel, I am so impatient but I suppose it is my fault for booking so much holiday in May.

Malini.  Me and DH are the opposite way round to you.  I am white and he is of Indian origin (half).  

Pix.  I will PM you about a meeting place.  Your dream sounds very disturbing.  I hope you have managed to forget about it a bit.

Does anyone else want to join Pix and I for an early evening meet on 27th? Say 5.30 - 6pm somewhere near Waterloo?

Anne. Re your 5lb, I don't know if it is DHEA.  It didn't make me put on weight but I do think it made it harder to loose. I have been doing (sort of) Marilyn Grenville - Fat Around the Middle Diet.  I figured that as she is into fertility diets this one would be OK to do without it affecting fertility.

Sam.  Getting some exercise to help lose weight  what an outrageous idea 

Zuri.  Glad you had fun last night.  I hope your scan went well.

Purple.  Hi

Sarah.  I hope your follow up at CARE goes ok.  Sounds like you just want to go to Turkey next.

Hi Beach.

Fab to hear from you Littlejen.  I am glad things are better with DP.

Tracey


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracey   shame you have to wait but as you say the holiday will do you good and will help boost your energy x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

sarah- lots of luck this afternoon at appt hun  

Tracey- I might try that diet then  

LJ- Lovely to hear from you, glad you are ok  

Hi beacy


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Anne how are you doing   son't worry about the weight gain, once the nice weather comes you'll be more active and it'll soon drop off again x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

bl00dey internet! wrote a post and it went off!

Lj glad you are here, you were in my post?!?!? spooky hey!

Pix, I'm with you on the disturbing dreams, I had a dream the other night that I wolke in the maternity ward with a newborn, she was lovely, and everyone kept congratulating me, but I was so confused thinking but I wasn't pregnant!?!?!? how could I have been and only realise now that she's here!?!?!? WTF! hope your dream memory fades quickly!!!!

Tracey bummer about the match, but that's cos she wasn't meant to be your donor, the right lady will come after you've had your holidays!!

Anne how's the jase case doing?

Sam I tried that exercise lark! bloody gimmick if you ask me! although it is maintaining the status quo, maybe without it I'd be getting even fatter!?!?

Hey Beach & sarah

Love to all


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Sorry love, yes, all sorted on hotel. Reserved my dates 14th April till 24th and have a nice contact there called Ozlem who said if I need to change just email her directly and she will sort. Blimey, it's all getting real now   

xx

Purps- Still waiting to hear if the solicitors think there is a case so keeping fingers crossed xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ: It’s lovely to hear from you and I’m so glad you’ve sorted out TTC probs with DP.

Tracey: Oh no! Are you disappointed? I kind of felt you weren’t quite ready yet though. It all happened very quickly didn’t it? 
Re meeting up, I don’t finish until 6pm so the earliest I can meet is 6.30pm is that OK?

Sam: I have been doing the same with my consultant and they do get really annoyed when you start suggesting things. Once I said to my consultant ‘how about EPP’ and they said OK let’s try if you want to and then I was like ‘no not that I want to - you tell me what is best for me’. Arghh why is it so difficult? Maybe we are difficult cases and patients!

Purple: I’m glad I’m not the only one with weird dreams.   I am obviously still carrying the guilt in some part of my brain which needs to be addressed. 

Beach: Hello hon  

Anne: I booked 6th April till 20th April to go to Turkey but I'll see how things are obviously. We might potentially be there together.   It'll be so funny if we end up meeting in Turkey for the first time


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Purps x

Pix


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey ladies ,just wanted to let yous all know that they managed to collect one egg....i have to say im pleased enough with that as i had myself convinced that they wouldnt find one.So its all done to DH's swimmers now ,will know in the morning   
Emma


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Emma- Sending you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow morning. Remember, it really does only take one hun    
Get some rest and try and stay positive


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies just popping on quickly am working at home ...

*Sam* - that's the protocol I did at Barts (microdose flare) and I did it with Suprecur (Buserelin) as well, with OCP first. I had a quick look at the Cornell link (bloody good work *Malini*!)and was interested to see that is the protocol they are comparing with the E2/antagonist protocol. I get the impression that the microdose flare is the most aggressive regime (not sure if that is the best way to put it, but you know what I mean) for PRs used in this country - though clearly there is another possibly better option being used in the US. Will be so interested to read the results of that trial. They wouldn't have me sadly, got problems with my ovaries cos of endo and also already done the OCP / microdose protocol and I am [email protected] at lying ...

The "flare" effect I was told comes from the Buserelin which has an initial effect of pushing FSH out from the brain and therefore gives you an extra boost to the stims drugs.

Am going to PM you in a sec as well Sam

Does anyone know - is the EPP protocol we've talked about on here the same as the E2/antagonist protocol which Cornell are comparing to the microdose flare in their trial?

* Missy * - was it you who said that the Lister is going to do the EPP on you? Sorry if it was someone else. I've been trying to catch up but I have got an appalling memory ...

*Pix* - I did some hypnotherapy privately with one of the hypnotherapists who also works at Zitas, I really liked her, just couldnt afford to keep it up, I will PM you

*Anne * - brilliant news about your cycle, so excited for you. I am good thank you

*Tracey * I reckon holidays are bloody important! Let alone all the other stuff you want to investigate. Can understand why you feel impatient though, I am the same most of the time. But so encouraging they found someone so quickly.

Hello to everyone I've missed that's all I can remember and have to actually do some work now 

x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry just to add Emma good luck


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

good luck em for lots of action in the love lab tonight

Sx


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

traceymohair said:


> Does anyone else want to join Pix and I for an early evening meet on 27th? Say 5.30 - 6pm somewhere near Waterloo?


Tracey / Pix - I would love to come along and put faces to names but dont want to intrude especially as you dont know me  so let me know if is ok


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Almond of course it is OK hon - it'll be lovely to meet you.    Please feel free to join us - is Waterloo area OK for you? Thanks a lot for your PM.

Emma: I only had one egg too and it fertilised. The cycle failed but still, I must have been very close to getting pregnant. I hope you get your good news soon.   

xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Emma - keeping everything crossed for you!  

Tracey - sorry the donor can't wait, but at least it will give you a chance to get all the tests done first. I was insistant I get my nk cell biopsy done before starting ivf and I was right! Re adoption I think its more the fact the child would not be his biologically (there's nothing wrong with his sperm count) and the fact that so many children have been damaged by the system and have various problems. I'm generalising but things usually have to be desperate for social services to step in by which point untold damage has been done. 

Anne - you must be excited about Turkey! 

Hi gang 
Like many of you I have piled on the pounds...over a stone since starting ttc 3 years ago. Not good when you're only 5 foot 3! I was a size 8 - 10 and I'm now bursting out of 12's!  I've been very good with my diet, upped the veg salad, wholegrains cut out choccies and baked goods! Generally my diet hasn't been to bad (other than when I was on steroids and ate like a pig, a healthy pig but one who had no concept of portion control!), lack of excercise is my problem. So I'm starting an exercise regime. Question I have is...am I ok to continue up until stimulation, but do I need to ramp down to walking from stimulation only? If so I have until the middle of May to work by belly off! Sure I read that vigerous exercise diverts blood away from the ovaries...is this true?


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

I think it might be all over  

I am bleeding much more heavily and the nausea I had yesterday has all but gone.  I have phoned my clinic and they are going to scan me tomorrow.

I am totally worn out now.  I just don't know where I can go from here.  I always thought de would be the answer and I just don't know what to do next.  Maybe there is something wrong with my womb - too much scarring from c/s and erpcs?  or endo?  Missy and Tracey have me worried now about immune issues but, tbh, I haven't the energy anymore to have any more tests or tx.  I am just so fed up of it all.  I can't ever see that baby coming my way.

Sorry for the lack of personals (again) not in a good frame of mind.

Tracey - sorry to hear your donor wouldn't wait but maybe thats no bad thing.  It will give you time to sort out your m/c tests.  I am under the recurrent m/c unit at QEII in WGC, not that they have solved anything this time.  Makes me wonder if one of my previous m/cs could have been avoided if I had had the right tests - eggs obviously weren't the problem this time.  Maybe it's a sperm issue??

Sam -  

Em -    

Lainey x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lainey   keeping everything crossed that all will be ok tomorrow at your scan


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello girls

Emma        for you for tomorrow.

Almond - yes it was Missy who insisted that they do the protocol from the CHR next at the Lister. I too wonder if it's the same as that done by Cornell, the EPP I have been looking at is from the SIRM, which I'm guessing will probably be a bit different than that done by the CHR....which will probably be different than Cornell again. When I get myself together a bit I'm going to call Cornell and try to set up a call with a consultant - I'll add this to my list of things to ask.

Missy, hi! If you get the drug calendar from the CHR can you post it? You know the one with dates of what to take when. Will you be taking dexamethasone at the same time?

Anna - sorry I don't know anything about excersise and tx...

Hi beach, swinny, Pix, Tracey, Anne mags, and all the other girls on today.

love Sam xx

Someone recommended I talk to this RE in NY also. He recently left the SIRM to set up his own practice, he does IVF in conjunction with a TCM clinic, which sounds interesting. They are also running a couple of trials by the look of it. If anyone is interested ..... read away

http://www.batzofinfertilityservices.com/pages/ivmivfstudy.html

/links


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh lainey I'm so so sorry        Of course I really really hope your scan goes well tomorrow            .  

It is too early to think about this, and I know you are completely exhausted from it all, but hold onto hope sweet lainey. Do you have any frosties?  It could be that you could look into immunes tx before you do a FET.  I really really hope it all works out for you tomorrow.  I'm so so sorry.


Sam xxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Lainey -     . I   that you are wrong and you get some good news tomorrow 
Anna x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh Lainey no, this is just too cruel. I am praying that you are wrong. I can't imagine what you are going through. Thinking of you


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi guys

sorry I have been absent just wanted to pop on and say      for Lainey - I have everything crossed for your scan tomorrow.

I have been very busy at work and not even had the time to call my clinic to tell them of my BFN yet, must do it tomorrow along with making a call to ARGC for a consultation.

Lots of love to all.

J x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Lainey have everything crossed for your scan tomorrow xxx

Wel done on the one egg Emma keeping everything crossed for you too

Right girls hope you don;t mind me posting these questions to you but I am very confused.....

Just been for my scan, all seems OK and FET will be next Wed now (thought it was going to be this weekend) 2 more nights jabbing then trigger on sat night then FET on Wed morning, the trigger seems very early do you not think? and he said it's not time critical anymore and can be any time in the evening?

Right next things, I asked him about AMH and if they do it here he said he had been following it for a while but they don;t really bother with it here, I said well because my AFC was so low I feel it would be handy to know what my AMH is just to help plan for the future - to know if I have time to wait and save cash up for next cycles etc.. trying to get him to commit, he then said that he had spoken to my other Doc my gynae and he had told him that I had mentioned going to another clinic because they were cheaper! god I was embarrassed didn't know what to say, so chatted about my last cycle and he said it was pricey because I stimmed longer than normal and stimmed for 13 days (I thought that was normal) and that I was on top dose of drugs!!!!!! this confused me because I don't think I was, he said I was on double normal people because my AFC was so low so they had to up the dose to get more eggs and they did so it worked, anyway i was on 150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur - now tell me if I am wrong but that doesn't seem like a high dose to me?? and because i am over weight he said I also needed more drugs!! I am just so bloody confused - my friend went to him a year before me, she payed 7000CHF, I paid 9000CHF she had very high FSH and was put on 150 Gonal F 150 Menopur and another injection and she paid 1000CHF less than me (I had to pay 1000CHF for the freezing she didn't) anyway sorry I am blabbing now but i am just baffled I can't believe he says I am on top dose when i know he treated my friend on a higher dose and she paid less.... does any of this make sense to you guys? do you think it's a high dose? he also was getting quite annoyed at the questions and seemed quite annoyed as to why I would want to know my AMH and in his words said to me "what use is it knowing, well it help or change anything' I have just come away feeling crap as usual

argggghhhhh



Anyway sorry to dump on you girls but i figured you'd be able to tell me if those doses I had for stimming were high or not, I am convinced they aren't!


X


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Zuri - he sounds like a ******   If I were you I would change clinics if this round does not work, but pray it will  . Its not just about the cost its about having someone you can trust, will keep you informed and treat you with respect! I was on x6 amps of menapur which I think is 450 so no you are not on the highest dose. As for not doing AMH...he's behind the times. Grrrrrr!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi girls,

Bit of a rubbish day for me - got my tests results and my FSH was fine at 8 but my AMH has dropped from 3.57 to 0.9 pmol since I last had it tested in October. Jeya said that I would still have eggs but would only be likely to produce 2-4 follies which is in line with the last cycle rather than my first half decent one. Can't believe it's gone so down hill in 6 months. I know I still have a chance but I was secretly hoping it was all just a blip and I'd really go back to the first round response. My AMH did go up previously from 2.2 to the 3.57 in a month so I asked her about the fluctuations as I thought AMH was supposed to be stable but she said it can fluctuate slightly (is that a slight fluctuation?!). I asked her about DHEA and what I needed to get tested and she said to get androgen index checked which can be done by your GP days 1-5 of your cycle.  

Zuri - I take it those doses were at the same time making 300? They are not low at all, 450-600 is considered a high dose I believe and what a load of toss about your weight! Never heard such rubbish. I don't think he was ready to be quesitonned by a patient that's knowledgeable and sounds like a bit of a bluff in my (unqualified) opinion. 

Lainey - everything crossed for you poppet. Let us know about your scan asap, thinking of you

Emma - lots of     for your golden eggie!!

LittleJenny - good to hear from you! I'm so glad DP is over his wobble. Sorry to pounce on your superbrain straight off but was it you that mentioned about AMH levels dropping after tx when Anne's went south? I'm having trouble locating the info

Love to everyone else
Lucy x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oooo and I almost forgot about the best news of today - I posted my application for the acupuncture course today, yay!!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Anna - I didn't think it was high he quotes a number of around 2575 or something which was total ml of the drugs i took and most women are on a total of around 1300 something like that! god it's just frustrating!! and also he originally had me down for 150 gonal F and 150 Menopur when my AFC showed 4 but after down regging he did another scan and saw a few more follies had developed so reduced my menopur don from 150 to 75 so how on earth can he say i was on highest dose??!! 

sorry i am ranting 

so bloomin frustrated

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Lucy no I think my combined dose was 215ml! so even less! they are a bit behind the times here I think their healthcare is amazing but i just don;t think they push the boundaries for IVF and do it by the book, I know he also doesn;t like to over stimulate and likes to keep egg numbers down and get good quality which i really do agree with actually, so I just think in his book my dose is high!! which is ridiculous! dread to think how much he would have charged us if I had had a proper 'high dose'! jesus would have had to get a mortgage out!

pah.....

sorry ranting again


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Lucy - sorry your amh has gone down   Great news about the course though

Of out on a works do.

Night ladies


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

sorry Lucy in all my ranting i didn't acknowledge your post!! really sorry about your AMH results, it must be so frustrating for you that they have dropped so low in 6 months. I hope it fluctuates back up again for you, I don;t really know much about it because as I said my clinic wont do it

I hope your 2 to 4 follies produce the golden embryo/s for your next cycle - when do you hope to start again

Sorry I am feeling awful for my outburst rant now    just don;t know what i would do without the knowledge of all you lovely ladies - do feel like screaming at my doc that i know more than he thinks i do and that he is feeding me bull!

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Lainey- Hang in there little bean   

Lucy- I am gonna check through my old posts now hun for the AMH stuff. Will come back asap. Just got back from taking my nephews out for tea so give me 10 mins hun  

Zuri- How very frustrating for you.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucy,
Here you go hun, this is what LJ sent me on AMH.

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/20/7/1814

here is another - it is basically showing that the decline in AMH during an IVF cycle is less in those with PCOS, but still happens. I really do not think that an AMH result in the AF directly after an IVF cycle can be accurate.



/links


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi girls -

Lucy - very sorry about your results, that must be hard to swallow.. I'm sorry      

Anne & Lucy, what I don't get about that study is what is it's "conclusion" - yes they clearly say that AMH goes down after an IVF cycle, but does it then permanently stay down or does it go back up again if you don't do anymore IVF for a while?  If it stays "permanently" down, does this mean IVF is damaging our ovaries  \ future fertility potential?  If it goes back up again, then this clearly means that AMH can fluctuate.  Can we all ask our consultants this question then share our answers - they will of course all be different but maybe we can find something out of the combined answers.


Zuri - your RE does sound like a goose.... but my god you had a good response for 4 antrals didn't you!  So basically he clearly can't see either, as he clearly had your antral count wrong.

Jal - I had 3 fertility related calls I needed to make today, but didn't... So hard to get moving some days isn't it. Let's make sure we bite the bullet and get on with it tomorrow.  

LittleJen - if your reading this, I was so relieved to hear that DP is over his blip now......happy humping!

Good night girls.....

LOL Sam xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Sam - here's what I asked Jaya and her response

Me: "My level when measured at UCH was 2.2 pmol then only a month later AMH went up to 3.57 when I came to the Lister, and now it's shot down further so seems to be dancing around a bit. I was under the impression that AMH didn't fluctuate much, is that not the case?"

Jaya "AMH can fluctuate only slightly unlike FSH...that is what we are seeing with repeated testing."

So she is saying AMH can fluctuate, and clearly is in my case (including the rise in just one month) but are those fluctuations are considerable or not? In her first email she suggested she thought the drop was considerable, if that's the case then isn't the rise from 2.2 to 3.57 considerable too?

"The results for FSH is 8 but unfortunately the  AMH is gone down to 0.9pmol/l( 6mths ago your result was 3.57 and the normal range is 15-45)

Although I was expecting to see a slightly lower AMH than the previous time, I didn’t quite expect to see it this low. You still have eggs but may respond with 2-4 follicles with this level. Do hang in there as it is worth seeing what happens with the next cycle."


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

lainy hunny thinking of you and hoping tomorrow's scan show's one heartbeat  pumping away!

You are having such a rough ride hunny    

Sx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Lucy - I agree her response is not specific enough to draw any conclusions from. Can you go back to Jaya, and ask directly if IVF lowers AMH?    You maybe could show her the link to the study.

Hi purps.  

Lainey - thinking of you. xxxx

Sam xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Lainey.  I am so sorry.  I hope there is still a heartbeat there tomorrow.  What a nightmare for you.

Lucy.  I can't offer any advice on your AMH result    Well done on the acu course.

zuri.  I have never been on menopure and gonal f.  When I was on gonal f I was on 300 and when on menopur 450.  I would go with the flow for this FET then def change clinics if it doesn't work.  Could it be that the price has gone up since you friend had her tx.  If not, it does sound a bit like he is ripping you off.
Why woud you be having a trigger shot for FET.  I thought the trigger was to mature your eggs but you aren't meant to be producing eggs this cycle.

Sobroody. Was it you asking about exercise when stimming?  I think Zita west and most people who believe in accupunture say you shouldn't do vigorous exercise when stimming because it encourages blood flow away from your ovaries.  Don't know if it is true or not.

Pixie.  6.30 is fine for me.  Almond, it will be lovely to see you too.  

I am going away to Centre Parcs tomorrow until Monday so won't be posting again.

I will check in to see your news Lainey.


----------



## missyg (Jan 2, 2009)

Sam  - The EPP with Jaya is at the moment a little vague - she has to get more information from CHR. All I know right now is that you start the tx by priming with estrogen patches starting the week before your period then on day 2/3 you start Lupron and 450 pure FSH (eg Gonal F?) and 150 FSH/LH (eg Menopur) plus all the immune meds --steroids, clexane, aspirin. I have the original info CHR sent me on my laptop which is currently broken but when it is fixed I can send you it over - I think I sent it ages ago? The patch part is the same as the Cornell protocol but it is agonist because of the lupron not antagonist (I think!!). I don't really know much about the difference between the agonist/ antagonist. 

Lainey-  God I am so sorry. What a nightmare you are having. I really hope it is going to be OK. I am sorry I have worried you with all the immune stuff - TBH I have worried myself and have been virtually hyperventilating while reading Dr Beer's book. BUT I am glad I am reading it and I am going to get further tests done and follow what he suggests in his book as he has convinced me more than the doubters have. Don't give up hope, if it doesn't work out this time, which I hope to God it does, finding out there is a reason something is going wrong and there is something that can be done about it if it is immune means there is a good chance it will work out in the end I am sure of it. Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow. 

Night all - knackered. Today I dealt with trying to sort out my bone density scan, a hysteroscopy (CRM want me to have one as worried I may have scarring in my uterus due to infection after retained placenta which would cause problems with implantation - great), blood tests and reading as much as I can on immune stuff and I am feeling completely overwhelmed and rather depressed that so much can go wrong with my body in such a short space of time - plus terrified of finding something else to add to the list. 

Missy x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi ladies sorry I've not posted again for a while, we did get a BFP last week but unfortunatley we have just had another early miscarriage, probable chemical again, devastated but thinking of my follow up and wondered if anyone had suggestions on the questions/ further investigations we need to be asking re poor repsonse to treatment response to drugs (pls see my profile) as I know you are all the experts. Last time I was on short protocol on 6amps menopur with cetrotide and we only got 3 eggs 1 fertilised Thanks

xxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Rachel so sorry about your chemical pregnancy again, I hope your follow up goes well and the next one is the one for you xx

Missy - good luck with your scans, all sound very complicated but also promising that they are looking into something that may be causing the embryo to not implant - but I really hope it all comes back clear for you xxx

Tracey - enjoy center parcs. No idea why i need a trigger shot!! maybe to trigger ovulation for when they want it so they can put them back?? last time i took pregnyl but this time it's Ovitrelle, god knows just sick of asking too much now and being made to feel like an idiot so keeping mouth shut and doing as he says

Lainey good luck for your scan today, I so hope everything is OK for you x

Morning everyone else - again sorry for getting in a flap yesterday, my consultant can really get my frustrated at times and last night spoke with hubby and have decided just got to stop reading so much and then questioning everything and just go with the flow

xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Rachel - so sorry about your early miscarriage.  I'm afraid I am quite new to all this IVF so cant really give you much info but I am going to start taking DHEA to try and improve my egg quality.  Perhpas someone else will be along soon with knowledge of immune issues and tests??  Good luck and take care xx

Lainey - I am crossing everything that today brings some good news and reassurance for you.  I am so sorry this ride is proving so rough for you   

Zuri - morning!!    I think you have to take the trigger to ensure that ovulation actually happens and the egg doe snto get stuck to the side of the follicle.  

Tracey - have fun at Centre Parks!

Lucy - I am sorry to read about your results.  But I agree with the others that IVF drastically alters those readings so that they are unreliable.  Hope you get some answers  

I will catch up properly at the weekend but a quick hi to Sam, Ally, Missy, Anna, Pixie (I am fine thansk hon!!), Anne, Almond, Hazelnut, LJ (good to hear from you), Jal, Beach, Kate and everyone!!!  happy Friday!!!


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello ladies

Just a quickie as I'm on my teeny phone keyboard.

Lucy - v sorry.  

Lainey - Keeping all fingers crossed for you. 

To all ladies going through tx at the mo - Good Luck! 

And to all ladies recovering from a disappointment   

Sorry for so few personals! 

Sam -  I spoke to my consultant and he said that the definition of a PR that CHR used in one of their DHEA studies was not good. I may be remembering wrong but they considered a low antral follicle count to be a one off count of below eight. As we all know AFC can vary from month to month and so they may well have included in their study women who normally had a much better AFC and, in this way, inflated their chances of success. So I'd be very suspicious of published results for PRs. It may well depend at least partly on their definition of a PR. 

Lots of love to all

Jess xxx


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Zuri - I was on 450 of Gonal F daily on my last cycle and was told that was the highest dose they were allowed to give me. Fat lot of good it did tho. I started tx with one follie, but that never made it bigger than 11mm and had one more attempt to grow to 8mm. 

Jess Xxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Rachel - I'm really sorry hon    

Lainey -      everything is ok for you today.

Jess - Yes the CHR don't publish their stats on the SART website..... which always makes me suspicious.... I mean - if your stats are good then why not?  I don't think defining DOR by 8AFC or less is good either.  I wonder if SART have a generic definition that everyone must comply with?

Missy - Yes I did get the list of drugs from you before, but not the drug calendar... so important when their protocols are so complex - not that I think complex protocols are a bad thing, I'll do anything that helps us!!!  I too have got myself worried about immune issues affecting implantation - this of course worrying me assuming I get any embryo's to implant.

Hi  to the rest of the team.  
Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.
Sam xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy, these are the studies I posted to Anne. I think she has posted one of them.

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/18/2/328

This link shows that AMH declines quite drastically during an IVF cycle. I suspect yours may still be recovering. Sam - I don't think anyone has examined whethert this change is permanent but I doubt it; I suspect our bodies just bounce back in time.

Here is another - it is basically showing that the decline in AMH during an IVF cycle is less in those with PCOS, but still happens. I really do not think that an AMH result in the AF directly after an IVF cycle can be accurate.

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/20/7/1814

I know the Lister are very good but I think that testing AMH right after an IVF cycle is misleading and I think someone should actually draw their attention to these studies and point it out. It's all very well for them to say that these fluctuations are only "slight" but they actually mean a lot when you are going through all this. Our bodies are complicated and cannot simply bounce back to normal right after an IVF cycle.

I am also a bit perplexed that the Lister is trotting out the 15-45 as "normal" for AMH. I thought they had moved on from that. Other clinics (and repromedix in the US) seem to suggest 5-15 is normal and 15 or more is excellent. I have done a few long posts on this issue which I am sure people can dig out.

/links


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, hope everyone's doing ok.  Again I haven't been on FF for a little while as was trying not to think about eerything for abit whilst I wait for my results.  Just got them this morning, FSH is now down from 38 to 16.4 which is better but AMh has come back as 0.71  , so abit gutted about this.  Was really hoping that last months results would have been some sort of random fluke, and that this time they'd all come back fine, wishful thinking!  Have got an appointment to see my consultant on monday evening, so I'm abit nervous about what will be siad but I just want to know what the plan will be now.

Lainey, am so sorry to hear that you're having such a rough time at the moment, I really hope you have good news today    

Rachel, I'm sorry to hear you've had a chem pregnancy  

Tracey, have a good weekend at Centre parks, what wonderful weather for it.

I'm off to my friends farm in Norfolk this weekend, its lambing time, so cute!

Love to everyone, and I'm sorry haven't been up to date with everyone's news, will try and catch up some more next week
xxx

Sorry I'm being rubish and this post is all about me.


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

LJ, so good to see you back, how are you?  Hope all's ok xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all, 

really busy at work so no sorry for no peronals but wanted to say...

lainey- Thinking of you today  

Rachel- So sorry hun, look after yourself  

be back later 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Lainey: I really really hope everything is OK honey.   This has been so hard for you – I hope you get some fab news to take your pain away today. 

Zuri: Your consultant is really getting on my nerves. What makes him to talk out his   so much is beyond belief! I was on maximum dose which was Puregon 300 x 2 a day and stimmed for 13 days and my total HMG – FSH was 7200 unit! I spent around £1600 (ouch!) on drugs.

Lucy: Really sorry to hear about your AMH result hon but I’m losing more and more faith in this test and the consultants all together. They keep telling us AMH doesn’t fluctuate and all your 3 results have been different. I’ve only got mine tested once which was 0.7pmol back in October, does that mean I am completely out of eggs now?  

Rachel: I’m so sorry hon. Hope you are OK.   

Sam: Dr Zhai wanted me to get my AMH retested in a few weeks - she obviously knows more than than some stupid consultants who keeps banging on about AMH not fluctuating.  

Tracey: Enjoy Centre Parcs! It’s a beautiful day.

LJ: Hello honey. 

Hazelnut: It’s a great drop on your FSH result hun!Do you know what scale your AMH is? 

Anne:   


Pix xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

sorry meant to say   to LJ too , welcome back

Pix


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Pixie, yes I was pleased about the FSH drop, but AMH 0.71, so pretty rubbish!

xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning all,

I feel lost and I only went away for 24 hours - such a lot can happen in this life.

Lainey -   My heart goes out to you.  I hear the exhaustion and despair in your post and I empathise.

Rachel - I am so sorry.  To feel that joy and then have it taken away must be awful.  \

Tracey - That's so interesting that your "couple ethnicity" is ours reversed.  Thanks for sharing.  It is so hard to choose between life and cycling.  I am impatient too but once I start a cycle I always panic that I haven't done enough preparation or got myself fitter, healthier, etc.  I really believe that regret haunts me now and I don't want that for you.  So here's hoping the hols make you feel great and a little of the naughty but nice things in life put you in the best place for a fabulous summer.

Zuri - Your consultant makes me mad, and I don't have to deal with him!!! I was on 600 iu of fostimon for this cycle for 3 days, then 450 ius for 3 days and then 300 for 2 days and then a day's coasting .... so you were on nothing near the top dose.  I was on 300 ius of gonal-f the time before and they would have elevated that to 450 ius if I had gone back to that clinic.  And the weight issue.  Well, it sounds to me like your consultant would rather blame this on factors out of his control.  He needs to own up to the truth that either he doesn't know the answers to your questions b/c he doesn't or b/c the science is inconclusive and unclear.  I don't know anything about FETs but I really, really hope this works for you and you can tell that man to kiss your  

LV - My AMH went up in 2007, but was taken at two different clinics and I was told that different labs might have different quality controls - not very helpful.  I have been too scared to be tested again... I am sorry you have had the horrible shock of that result and I sincerely hope it is because of your recent IVF.

Almond/Pix - I am so sorry that you both read that Cornell link and felt 'left out' because of the exclusion stuff.  I hate that we have to scrap around for answers and keep coming up against brick walls.  I have seen an amazing CBT/Hypno woman who works at Zita's but I see her at her own clinic (slightly cheaper), and it has helped.  I sometimes show up there crying and ready to crumble and she builds me back up and sends me out feeling calm, still sad, but reflective and not so bitter.

About the US ttc mission,  I am happy to do whatever I can that is useful.  My head is still all over the place atm, but if anyone wants to assign me a job or prompt me to find something out then I boss me about.  If I discover anything, I'll share.  

To all those lovely people I have missed big  .  I hope the weekend brings you a treat of some kind that makes you smile.

M xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Malini: I have Fostimon on my prescription for my next cycle. 150 IU x 20! What’s the drug like?  

Hazel: Do you know if your AMH 0.71 pmol or 0.71 ng/ml ? 
Don’t be down hon – your antral folicul count is a better indication of how you are likely to respond to the IVF treatment.  

xx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Pixie, no I don't know which scale it's on, whats the difference?
x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hazel - 1ng/ml to pmol/l is 7.14. So if you have 0.71 ng/ml it becomes 5.09 pmol/l . Maybe you should call your clinic and ask? 
But regardles of the outcome we know that AFC fluctuates and that AMH is produced by follicles so  it would change from cycle to cycle even though the consultants say otherwise.
Are you doing anything to improve your egg quality? Vits/TCM etc? xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Afternoon all

It appears I was right - my stupid hostile body has destroyed what were two beautiful and perfect looking embryos.  I have one empty sac and a collapsed sac so it would appear that neither are viable.

Feeling a bit sorry for myself and wondering how I break it to a five year old that she isn't going to get the brother or sister I had said she might finally get.  DH is on his way home from work now to collect her from school so I don't have  to face the playground full of smug fertiles asking me how I am doing.  

Don't know where I go next - this was supposed to be my way out of this misery but it would seem that I can't even nurture embryos provided by a nubile young Latvian so there is about zilch chance of me maintaining a pg with my rotten old diminishing eggs.  I just feel I have let everyone down and have no way of making it up to them.

Rachel78 -  

Everyone else - thanks for the kind messages and support.  You are lovely  

Lainey x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Lainey: I am so so gutted for you hon.   
You haven't let anyone down - this is not your fault please don't be so hard on yourself. 
I wish there was something I can say or do to take your pain away   
Look after yourself, we are all here if you need us.  

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Lainey I am so so sorry    please don;t give yourself a hard time over this you don't deserve it on top of everything else xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lainey- Please don't ever feel like you've let anyone down. You are a strong amazing lady who tried her very best. We all love you and are here for you. As Pix said, I wish too I could help with your pain. The world is a very cruel fcuked up place. Why do the good people get all the sh!t?


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh Lainey, I am so so sorry to read this. It is absolutely heartbreaking. You have not let anyone down, you are a courageous woman having an absolutely horrendous experience not of your own making or choosing  . You deserve (and are worth) love and support.

Like the others, I wish there was something I could say or do. Thinking of you, look after yourself and please don't lose hope for the future
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lainey    I'm so sorry to hear that this has happened, please don't blame yourself though, thinking of you


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Lainey - I'm really sorry. Please don't blame yourself, I'm thinking of you


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Afternoon girls
Lainey          

Well my one lonely wee egg that they collected yesterday has fertilised ,we are sooooooo delighted and shocked ,we have e/t planned for Sunday ,looks like God has been listening after all.
        To yous all.
Emma xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Lainey* - so, so sorry for you my love,  can't believe this has happened to you after everything.  How bloody cruel  

I have no wise words to give you  just want you to know am thinking of you lots - take care sweetheart   

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Emma- Wonderful news


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Emma,

That’s great news hon – I know exactly how you feel. 
Good luck with the ET on Sunday.  

Pix xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh Lainey, I'm so sorry petal... Words are just no substitute for a big hug. Thinking of you xxxx

LJ & Anne - thanks for the articles. I've emailed Jaya the general one and asked for her thoughts... will let you know what she says

Justa  quickie as I'm sneaking on at work so love to everyone else

x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Emak* - great to hear your egg fertilised - good luck for ET and beyond - hope you having ET Mother's Day is a great omen!   

Don't know if *Pin* still follows this thread, but she has posted on ******** that she is 12 weeks pregnant after a surprise natural BFP, and is due in September, so little OJ will be getting a brother or sister - Congratulations Pin if you are reading!! 

Sorry to everyone I've missed -    for all who need them, and    for all who need those! 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Steph- Hope you're well   

Hi Lucy-


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Lainey hunny, words are so inadequate at times like this! know I'm thinking of you and sending    for you to wrap around yourself!

Please do not beat yourself up hunny! you've done nothing wrong sweetie!!

Sx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Emma hunny congrats on your embie!

Sx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Lainey - I am so so sorry     I understand how you feel but this is not your fault! When you're feeling up to it you may want to get your blood tested for blood clotting and immune problems.

Emma - great news! Good luck for Sunday! 

Happy weekend everyone !

Anna x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

lainey - so very sorry. please do nor blame yourself.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh Lainey.  I am so, so sorry.  
Malini xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Pix - It is expensive!!!  So shop around and PM me if you want to do a price comparison.  I didn't find it that different from gonal-f.  It didn't particularly sting and it mixed up quite easily.  You can put loads of it into one saline solution (I think 5 vials), so unless you are on a monster dose like me than you will get away with one injection. 

Emma - That's fab.  So, so pleased for you.  I will think of you on Sunday when I am glum about not being mum and wish it to be your turn.

To everyone else, I hope the weekend is okay and Sunday isn't too sad, here's a   to get you through.

M xx


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Lainey - so so sorry. Don't blame yourself. You did everything you could. It's just rotten rotten luck. 

Thinking of you. 

Jess x


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Emma - well done! 

Keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you. 

Jess xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lainey hunny, im so so sorry, but u havent let anyone down sweetheart


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

lainey     so sorry hun. didn't want to read and run xxx

Hi to all  
NikcsW


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Lainey sweetie I am so so sorry to hear that news. You really cannot blame yourself darling, please don't do that you are going through enough. Lke all pg's there is a risk of m/c with DE. You have been extremely unlucky sweetheart and its deeply unfair and deeply upsetting. Sending you a big hug. We all feel for you Lainey. 

Sarah - delighted about acu! And it was lovely to see you there. You have such a good style about you, you looked gorgeous! My tongue is swollen so its painful to talk (see below) , I'll wait a few days before calling - you might not understand a word! Really pleased you are making progress on Turkey... 

Sam - its tough when they all start coming out of the woodwork, its just relentless isnt it...As Anne said we all know it and all go through it and understand what its like so we are here... .hope france is a bit of a treat...

Malini- hope you get that holiday sweetheart...Difficult to deal with babies so close in the family (your SIL). I completely believe in letting the grief out and allowing feelings to take their natural course...I kinda think the same way as you about IF, its a hidden illness...

Missy- I am sorry about your right tube but good news on the follicle! 

Tracey -  followed your ED/holiday situation sounds like there is a least a resolution. The hol sounds like you really need it. Sounds like the waiting list for your clinic is short!

Almond - you sound really well! 

Anne - Fantastic that you've got it together so quickly in Turkey...great that you have the dates etc...

Emma - So delighted for you... good for you, hope all goes well!

Zuri - sounds like you need a differnt opinion to your cons. Amh will at least give you some indication of what you are up against (but on the otherhand I did wonder if my optimism would have kept going without the knowledge of amh...) but then better the devil you know...


Lucy - sorry to hear about the Amh result, what everyone else says seems to make sense, that IVF has that temp effect...My cons said last oct (when I did amh) that it doesnt change much, but it sounds like there are lots of contrary opinions

Rachel78 -  so sorry to hear that. hug.

Littlejen: lovely to see your posts! What a star you are...and glad that things are settling down a bit with DP. we were all rooting for you!

Hazlenut - sorry too hear about amh but good news and well done on getting the FSH results...


Thanks everyone for your good wishes re Lister appt.
Struggling with candida since last week (I had it years ago, and it took me years and a very strict diet to get rid of it), and every now and then it rears its head and I go back on my diet. Symptoms: sick stomach, thrush (which is oral this time and the side of my tongue is sore and swollen so I cant speak well, plus extreme foggy headedness, ie not being able to remember the last sentence uttered, plus major tiredness. So this is how I showed up to meet with Jaya. She was lovely and thankfully DH liked her alot, which is important.

First good thing is I got my FSH levels checked on Monday, got results weds eve and its come down to 7 (was 10 or 11 in summer last year) so relieved its not gone up. Secondly, Jaya seems positive about tx. I was really struggling to concentrate. She definately offered much more hope than at MFS. I realise its very hard to compare clinics and my cons at MFS /hope hosp was a star but its better for me to go ahead with a clinic that's more hopeful, it surely must have a better effect. So I feel more optimistic, and I havent felt that for a long time (pre amh result). So we will see. I am by nature cautious and it seems to make sense to continue to be. 

Also the logistics seem relatively easy though we pay for full ivf at lister, plus scans/bloods at CARE...


I have also piled on the pounds (was a size 10 at aged 35 and I am 5 11), now a 14! but learning to love the fuller figure!

Hello to everyone else, sorry no more personals, am totally done in....
XMAG


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are okay

Had my scan today and we are having twins. Have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan (when I am 8 weeks) and 2 weeks after that (at 10 weeks) due to my blood clotting problem then they are refering me to a haematologist aswell as the midwife services.    

Never give up ! 

My last clinic said I would need an egg donor due to poor egg quality so I moved to a different clinic and they did a different protocol (last time it was long protocol but this clinic did the short protocol) with different medication and it worked with my own eggs. I also took DHEA so that I am sure improved my egg quality, (that was not prescribed from the clinic.)

Many times I felt   and   and felt like giving up at one point we were looking into fostering. Then I went onto google and found the clinic I am at, at the moment and they have been fantastic. So glad I got a second opinion plus they looked more into my family history and they checked for a specific factor of the blood clotting test and that came back positive so they put me on clexane and asprin to take throughout pregnancy.

There is always hope and I am sure my angel baby bethany and my IVF embryos - Hope and Faith, Pinky and Perky and Rose and Lily were looking down on us helping with this pregnancy, well thats what I believe. After 7 years of trying to concieve we have finally done it. No more IVF now.

I     that everything is going to be okay. 

Sonia xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sonia, saw your news on **, it's amazing chick, so happy for you both x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Lainey so sorry to read your news   life is so rubbish sometimes and I really don't understand why it has to be so cruel either take care xxxxxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

emak great news on your embryo well done good luck for ET on sunday

Sonia7 twins what fantastic news congratulations 

Mag108 hope you mouth clears up soon

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello all  

Sorry not been on for what seems like years. 

Lainey - I know we communicated by text but I wanted to say once again how terribly sorry I am. I had such high hopes for this pregnancy as we all did but you can be sure that you should not feel that this is your fault. You have done EVERYTHING this is just so horribly unfair. I am glad that you didnt have to face the playground today   It must be heartbreaking to think of telling your little girl this but she will recover, you do need to think about yourself too though hon, not just everyone around you. I am finding it particularly hard to put into words the sort of support I want to offer you as I have never been through a m/c but I can only imagine how you must be feeling. Here for you whenever you are ready but until then lots of cuddles from DH, cry, get it all out and be really kind to yourself. Lots of love A xxxx

Hayley - I see you have your results in - great news on FSH, going down or fluctuating is definately good. Okay so your AMH is not really what you would dream of but please do not give up, these are just figures and any consultant worth their salt would agree that there are so many variables and uncertainties with IF. Still upsetting though as we try so hard to stay positive and think, as you say, that it may have been a lab mistake/ one off etc and it is crushing when our worst fears are confirmed.

Pix - What have you planned for weekend, shame I will not be around for your meet with Tracey   

Anne - are you baby sitting?? How are things going with Jason's case??   

Mag - really glad you had a positive appointment with Jaya, that is brill news and about being a 14 sounds bloody lovely, don't worry about it, 14 isn't big at all!! 

I had another scan today and my snail of a follicle was measured at 17.3 (largest I have ever got one even with IVF!!!) and so we did the Pregnyl trigger tonight. I am pretty pleased with the result as this cycle was a real mess as it followed my no response cancelled cycle so although obviously I am hoping I get pregnant this month   I feel positive about what my ovaries may do next month if I don't!! So trying to get some BMS in before going off to my family tomorrow for the night, will ovulate Sunday morning or so I guess?? Another bit of good news is that we are going away on Thursday and are able to be away for the whole time as the job Ben was going to come back for has been cancelled (not good news economically but really pleased we get the full holiday). I am so excited now. Had some not so good news too today, had a surveyor around to look at the damp in the flat. It looks pretty bad and they want to do some exploratory work to see the extent of the problem but it sounds like we may have to move out even for that as they want to get to every wall (not easy in a cramped London flat if you are also living there) so who knows what will happen. Not going to get uptight about it though, can't be bothered, just want to enjoy my little follie and looking forward to going away. 

Purps - you are a few days into stims aren't you honey pie? Good luck babes, I will be following you from an internet cafe in Thailand!! How is candy girl shaping up??  

LJ - thrilled to bits that things are back on track, boys eh, they sure do love to keep us on our toes don't they  ... [email protected]!!

Sonia - just seen your post, wonderful news! Have a lovely weekend  

Hugs and kisses to all my lovely ladies, Anne, Pix, Sam, Tracey, Steph, Purps, Jo Mac, Kate, Pops, Ali, Zuri, Beachy, Almond, Jess, Nicki, Nikki, Nix and all the other lovely ladies my tired brain has forgotten.

I have really been struggling to catch up and I fear that I won't be able to before my hols now as I am at Mums for weekend then busy at work all week. I will try and do better when I am back.

Finally I wanted to say Happy Mothers Day to us all, we are all going to get there you know, can't wait to be there with all of you wonderful women


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Lainey - I am so so sorry and sad for you    This is in no way your fault.  You did everything right and everything you possible could.  You dont deserve this.  I too am so eaten up by my trying to fathom why me??  Why any of us??  

Sending my love to everyone and Ally - i so hope you are right - that we will all become mothers one day.  

Sonia - congratulations on your twinnies  

Emma - so happy for your little eggie fertilising.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God Lainey - how dreadful. I'm so sorry.

You haven't got a hostile body - you carried to term before... and you will again. It just seems like a bucket of sh!te now - give yourself some time to grieve.

xxxxxxxxxxx

Beach - staff trainee? You've gone all official! Where will you be modding, pumpkin?

Emma - well done on your embryo! Fab news.

Ally - well done on your egg, too! It really shows your body's doing something - and without all the palaver of IVF.

I know there's loads more - I should post more often, but I'm so lazy in the evenings!

Love to all

xxxxxxx


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Ally - well done on your folly! That's fab news!

I sometimes wonder if some of us poor responders would be better off with a gentler approach - just a bit of monitoring and tweaking to help nature along

What's the Pregnyl for?

I'll be hot on your heels on Friday - flying to Hanoi via Bangkok. Can't wait! 

Jess x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- hello chicky, not sure yet, as a trainee I assist one of the current mods till I get my feet...how are you all doing?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Not bad! We're getting somewhere finally with Robert's hand - after I complained to the chief exec of the trust. His referral when he was four months old from the GP was lost, then the referral from the paediatrician at the hospital to the specialist in Southampton was lost... it's just been a catalogue of errors.

But he'll finally be seen by a specialist at ten months - six months later! He's also getting physio, and a splint, etc. The chief exec is now on the case personally - he's given me his numbers in case there are any further problems.

Be great to have you modding! Is there lots to learn?


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi we have our follow up next week and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions of any questions we should raise re our poor repsonse to treatment last time we were on 6 amps of menopur and only got 3 eggs 1 fertilised we have only tried menopur and tried both short and long protocol neither made much difference
1st time long protocol buserlin & 3 amps menopur 4 eggs 1 fertilised
2nd time short protocol menopur & cetrotide 5 amps 8 eggs 4 fertilised
3rd time short protocol menopur & cetrotide 6 amps 4 eggs 1 fertilised

we wondered if we are missing anything vital and do we need to ask anything specific regards to future treatments (if we decide to go ahead again)

Thanks


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Rachel, have you asked to have your Nk cells checked, with early MC it may be worthwhile, I'm similar to you get low number of eggs but always fertilisation and early MC and this time I'm taking steroids and baby aspirin to try to stop MC,  I have had more eggs on Gonal F than Menopur,

good luck with your follow up


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Ally - way to go with the folly  

Mag - sorry about the thrush you poor thing its nasty   But glad you had a good appointment. 

Sonia - twins! How wonderful!   Great to have a success story on here

Hi Pix, Zuri, Ann, Almond, Ali, LW, LJ, Lainey, Purple and all the gang.

I have an announcement, we're collecting a baby today.....an 8 week old, black lab puppy   ! DH and I went to see the breeder last night. We had 3 to choose from. We went for one with a coat like velvet  was in the middle size wise, and made contented noises when dh held him. It was so hard, I wanted all 3! I'm so excited! Off to buy all the gear and taking my cat to the vet for her annual jabs....poor thing is not going to have a good day.  

Anna x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks Jackeen I will add them to my list xx

sobroody enjoy bringing your new puppy home, he sounds gorgeous xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

OOoh Anna so jealous, I'd love a Lab but living in an apartment it just wouldn't be practical so we have our little pooch instead, you must be so excited though, you'll have to post a pic when you bring her/him home x

Ally thats great news on your juicy follicle! hope you get lots of BMS in this weekend and then you can have feet up and relax in gorgeous thailand on your 2WW (you lucky thing) xx so where abouts are you going in thailand and for how long? I saw a really cheap package deal to thailand last week and was really tempted to just go for it even though we can't really afford it!

Sonia, wow congratulations on twins!! 

Miranda hope you finally get bobs hand sorted out

Mag - the candida sounds awful poor you (something to make you chuckle though, there is a toothpaste brand over here called Candida!) but hope you get it cleared up soon, I can imagine it must be painful in your mouth ouch  I know what you mean re knowing about AMH or not and that seems to be what my consultant feels, they seem to have the ethic over here of not feeding patients too much info because they think what good does it serve to stress them out even more during a stressful time so i'm really torn as to what I think about it all. Great news also that your FSH has come down and your appointment was positive xx

Kate lovely to see your posting, hope all is OK with you x

and LJ lovely to see you too and glad it was just a blip with hubby, men they're all the same - I went through a blip with mine also after a year of trying (he initially decided we should try) but then after a year and nothing happening i said we should go and get checked out and he dragged his heals and said he wasn't ready blah blah and this went on for nearly 2 years then we finally went last January to seek help - I think men just get very scared and daunted about all this but am so glad it's all back on track x

Morning Anne   not long till Turkey!! so exciting!!

Morning Malini how are you feeling today? hope you are feeling better after your huge dissapointment last week xx  

Morning Pix  

Morning to everyone else, Ali, Purps, Nix, Jess, LW, Almond, Lainey, Rachel, Beachgirl, Laura and everyone else I have surely missed

Well I think today I am going to go for my last ski of the season today seeing as FET is now not till next week - got to try and keep up some form of exercise seeing as I don't do any other - hope you all have a good weekend, I luckily escape mothers day here tomorrow but it will catch up with me later in the year when its swiss mothers day 

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Rachel - on what you've written I would plump for a short protocol, but back to three amps - you seem to do better for quantity on SP but better quality for fert rate on less stimms. It was only nine months ago you had eight eggs - I'd say the balance would be SP but 225iu.

A few of us have tried a mi of drugs - I was on 300iu Gonal F plus 150iu Menopur - and that seems to be a good mix for some. But your tx thus far indicates less is more.

Does that make sense? Or have I tied myself in knots?


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Well we saw our consultant and he was really open and honest with us, which I always really appreciate (even if the reality of our situation isn't brilliant). He said that he'd be happy to give me another cycle but that we should be aware that there will come a point (quite soon) where we will cycle and get no eggs at all given my last response. He said that while he thought that DE's is definitely the surest way of me having a baby, he understood the need for me to exhaust IVF using my own eggs. We have decided that we're going to give it one more go at Care as soon as we are able, so it's now a case of bringing the big guns out to try and get my FSH down enough for me to cycle again. I have started acupuncture again and a friend off the PR thread has introduced me to a lovely lady who specialises in fertility. I am also going for a colonic   today at Saks at the David Lloyd gym in Trafford. 

Been feeling really down on myself aswell since our BFN so I have been going to the gym loads and that's helping and I have had all my hair cut off today and dyed bright red...I look like Jonathan Ross's Mrs  
Got a bright red funky short bob now.

Mag108 - Hiya sweetie.Thank you for that hun as I have been feeling quite down on myself recently   Did another 5K run last night and I'm not as stiff as I was last week...Yeyy!! I am so chuffed that your FSH is so low, that's brilliant news. Bummer about the Candida, hope you're feeling better soon. You give me a call when your up to it and we can have a good ol natter. 

Anne G - Well I bit the bullet and emailed Romina with a shed load of questions and my medical questionnaire (which was massive, it'll take them days to get through that). Still working on Paul, but for now compromising and having another go at Care and then off to Turkey in October if we need to go. Hope you're having a lovely weekend. 

Beachy - What's this are you going to be a moderator?? Go on girl   

Lainey - I am so sorry hun  

Sorry for the lack of personals but got to dash as I've got a hot date with a tube....ouch and yuk!!!

Back on later 
Sarah xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Lainey –     word can’t describe how sorry I am for you. It’s totally unfair and awful. I do know what you mean about feeling like you let everyone down, I feel that way towards my husband and little girl too – like I am to blame for them not having the life they deserve.  It is a stupid way to feel, logically I know that.  You are a wonderful mother to your daughter, and a fantastic wife to your husband – just look at what your love for them has made you put yourself through.     You haven’t let anybody down, there is no meaning behind how fertility is given out – just look at all the horrible stories in the news, baby P, Fritzl – it’s a shame we experiment on  animals when we have these people slithering the earth, and they have children. So clearly, there is no meaning no fairness, it’s just the way it is.    

It maybe too early for you to think about this, but did you ever get your immunes done?  And have you had a proper look at your uterus – like a laparoscopy or the other thing they do?  Hon, if eggs wasn’t the issue here, maybe there is hope if you can find out what it was.  I’m sure you have some frosties to think about.        

Pix – Yes Dr Zhai has seen a few or her patients AMH fluctuate, she is not of the opinion that it is consistent.  She had one patient whose amh of under 0.7pmol, which went up to 1.5pmol – she called this a slight rise, which it’s true in the “big” scheme of things it is, but it was a doubling! Dr Zhai asked me to retest my amh too. The month she asked me, I’d actually just done it myself.  It hadn’t actually changed at all – personally I was just happy to read it hadn’t gone to zero.


Malini – would you mind Pming the name and contact details of your CBT\Hypno lady... I’m really feeling like I need to do some serious counselling. I can’t even look at pregnant people, let alone talk to them. I'm thinking I'd best start doing something to improve my mental state. 

Ally – yyyaaaayyyyyy to your big NATURAL follicle!!! I was so happy to read this Oh if ever there was a sign the month after IVF that you are on a better path then this is it!

Anna – this is soo exciting! I just loooveee black labs.  Im not allowed to have pets in our flat – plus DH wouldn’t let me get one anyway -  oohhh I bet your puppy is just so yummy.

Mir – so glad to hear Bobster’s hand is finally being sorted out.


Emma – wonderful news!!! Good luck for et.     

Sonia – twins!!! Wow! My god and to think your last clinic told you to go for DE already! Oh I wish you would write a story and have it published in the newspaper, imagine how many women just role over in your situation and believe the consultants.  It's wonderful news, I'm incredibly happy for you.... I dream of twins - we probably all do on here.


Sarah – Let’s us know how your colonic goes  .....I’m thinking of booking in for one myself.

LOl Sam


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I missed a few days and its taken ages to catch up. Sorry not many personals. 

Lainey – I am sooo sorry. As the others have said there is nothing that you did that could cause this. Its not within our control (which is really hard to deal with) so please don’t beat yourself up.  YOu have done all that is possible to hang on to these embies. Life can be so unfair    

Emma – Good luck for tomorrow.   

Rachel – so sorry   

Mag – sorry you’re havinga rough time of it with the candida. Please for you that your appointment went well.

LJ – really pleased you’re ok and that DP has gotten over his wobble.

Sonia – congrats on the twins! It really is fantastic news!  

Ally – Wonderful news about the follie! Good luck. Enjoy your holiday  

Anna – enjoy the puppy – sounds really exciting!

Swinny – Pleased for you that the meeting went well. They’re still hard though. Wow! You are brave with a new hairdo – I’m such a coward when it comes to doing something different with my hair. I hope you’re FSH comes down soon. 

Purps – good luck with the stimms.    When do you go for a scan?

  Hi to Steph, Almond, Hazelnut, Sam, Malini, Kate, Pix, Alli, Laura, Miranda, Anne, Zuri and everyone else I haven’t mentioned.

 to all those having a tough time on atm.

I had a good day the other day and I can't remember when last I had a day like that. I've been to the gym a few times and that has really helped with my mood. I've put on some weight since starting IVF and I'm hoping to shift at least some of it before the next cycle.   I've heard such conflicting stuff about carrying extra weight and how this affects stimms, etc. Does anyway have an opinion about this?


Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Just quickly popping on to say hello and to let you know Lainey that you are never far from my thoughts. 

Congrats Sonia, thanks for sharing.

Oh, the weight thing. For me, I know it is comfort eating (and maybe progesterone supplementation) that has caused my weight gain. I think, 'Oh, I am having a tough time and I deserve a treat.' Unfortunately, I have said that for 3.5 years now . Also, my exercise regime is inconsistent because I stop around cycling, don't have as much time due to appts, acu and everything else I do to ttc and my yoga class is either taught by a pregnant woman or attended by them - and it gets me down sometimes!

I've been looking at hols today, thanks _Mag_, for wishing me one! It is between Crete, Madeira and La Palma now, life's not so bad really (or this is what I am telling myself over and over).

_Mag_ delighted you had a good appt and hope they will look after you well.

_Zuri_ - hope you had fun zooming down those slopes! A little laughter is a great tonic. I am doing better today but still a few tears when anything goes wrong. I feel fragile but not hopeless. Thanks for asking.

_Sam_ - I've PMd you. She is a star and I saw her 6 or 7 times and feel better. Think I am going to go back now and try to see her once every 6 weeks and see if that helps keeps me more focused.

_Anna_ - I am green with envy. I am busy trying to find me a Chow Chow from a decent breeder but always miss out or there is something 'not right' about the ones I have contacted. Trust me to want an unpopular, peculiar breed! Enjoy your baby.

Love and hugs to you all,
Malini xx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey girls

Thank you sooooo much for all the lovely messages, they really mean the world to me  

I am sorry but I am just not up to doing loads of personals at the mo, just wanted to say I am still alive and grateful for all the support you girls have offered me.

I spoke to my cons. last night.  He said it isn't worth doing an ERPC and testing the tissue - DH and donor have had genetics tested so he said the only possibility would be a mutation in the embie/s to cause a chromosomal problem - seeings as I have m/c both embies it is unlikely that they both mutated in this way so he felt it would give us no answers.

Sam - yes, I have thought about a lap and a hysteroscopy and will insist on this before FET.  My cons said he will also do a swab test on me as they think recurrent miscarriers often have an infection in their uterus.  I haven't had immunes done but, in the past, had taken steroids just in case, will probably ask to do this again next time.  

Other than that, I am just at a loss as to why this has happened.  It seems cruel beyond belief really.  I have stopped all my meds and have had terrible cramps today but, would you credit it, no blood.  Oh the irony!  I still feel terrible - incredibly sick, I suppose it will take a while for the hormones to leave my body and it could be withdrawal from the drugs  Just waiting for the inevitable now.

Em - good luck tomorrow   

Sonia - congrats on the twins 

Malini - Madeira is beautiful.  Crete is a dive (in my opinion).  Hope that helps.

Anna - the pup sounds gorgeous.  I am allergic to dogs but love them anyway.

Love to everyone else. 

Lainey x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

hello ladies, 

Lainey - Really feel for you sweetie. Have had 2 m/c's and its bl**dy hard work, all invisible, but earth shattering. it is a cruel situation. Very sad. I really hope you are getting the support you need. We are all thinking of you sweetie. Even with DE there is going to be a chance of m/c, so please dont give up hope and hope you've put a koibosh on thinking you have ANYTHING wrong.   

Sarah - You are really doing well, and exercise is such a help. The red bob sounds pretty amazing! Good luck with getting the fsh down I am sure acu will help. Impressed with the colonic, slightly scary to me but have wondered about one...
Still cant speak easily, got some gel today to hopefully it will calm it down, so be able to have a chat  x

Ally - Sounding positive, re follicle! Great news about getting away!
I'm ok about being a 14 (most of the year apart from on the beach), its taken me a while to like the curves but am getting there.


Anna - happy new lab!

Zuri - keep away from the candida toothpaste! Hope you enjoy the skiing.

Sonia - Thats such good news, really please for you both! You have had such a long journey to get to this pt and you give us all hope.

Hello  Laura, Steph, Hazelnut, Malini, Kate, Pix, Alli,Anne, fishface, LW, LJ, Wing Wing, Sam, and Almond, everyone else I've not mentioned

Still have candida, day 3 of no sugar, tongue still sore, got gel today and taking ibruprofen. Am particularly rubbish with pain and its uncomfortable to talk. In bed at 10pm last night cause we both so tired...Just back from a 40th party (didnt stay long, afternoon for those with kids and we have my stepson this weekend). Was ok, the usual, one person preg, one with a newborn but I did feel a bit less like running away...maybe as a result of feeling a bit more hope I could manage it a bit better...
Hope you all have a lovely weekend 
XXXXXXXmag


----------



## jjfertility (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning ladies! 

Mag - poor you with the thrush. Sounds horrid. Hope it clears up quickly. 

Sonia - fantastic news! Congratulations! So fab to hear such wonderful news. 

Jess x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Just wanted to say have a good day to everyone. Hopefully we're all doing nice things today.

love,
Suzie.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Sonia – OMG that’s wonderful news. I am sooooo happy for you.

Anna – How’s your new fur baby?? What are you calling him??

Mag108 – Hiya babes, how you feeling today  . When I went yesterday one of the things that the information sheet says a colonic can help with is Candida so maybe that would help for you. I have another appointment on Wednesday for acu. 

Lainey - I am thinking about you honey. Glad to hear from you  

Sam – What a lovely post to Lainey and I so agree with you. We do beat ourselves up so much and we really shouldn’t as this IF business is hard enough without lumping guilt onto ourselves aswell. I have often said to paul that if he wasn’t with me he’d have a family now. His response has always been that he doesn’t want a family with anybody else and that he loves me. 
OMG go for a colonic Sam. It was brilliant. Once I got over the initial mortification of having someone shove a tubey thing up my arris it was fine. It doesn’t hurt at all, it just is a strange sensation. The lady who was doing it said that I would maybe not get a lot out on my first go….Oh boy was she surprised. Apparantely I have very strong colon muscles and the session was a massive success. I felt tons better straight away. I am going to go back again soon and have another session.

Ally – Whey hey, so chuffed for you with a big juicy follie. Have a fab time on your hols xx

Suzie – Thanks chick. I woke up this morning and got a shock with my bright red barnet

Mirra – When is baby Bob getting his hand sorted??

Morning Beachy, Laura, Jess, Steph, Hazelnut, Malini, Kate, Pix, Alli,Anne, fishface, LW, LJ, , , and Almond, Wing Wing and anybody that I may have missed. 

Have a lovely day everybody

Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey girls ,well im back from e/t and im pleased to say our wee embie survived the weekend ,it was a grade B 5 cell ,we are happy with that considering we could have had nothing    now that it sticks.The transfere was a bit of an ordeal the doc was having problems getting the cathater in the right position ,so he had to do a scan then try again EVENTUALLY after a lot of time "down there" he got it in    doc said if we have to do it again i would need a GA before hand so they could loosen my cervix.....nothing ever simple with me  So thats it let the 2ww begin.Thank you all for all the good wishes and loads of luck to the rest of you lovely ladies.
Emma  xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi lovlies  


Mag- So sorry to hear you’re poorly, that really sounds horrible for you BUT, great news on  your appointment with Jaya and lower FSH , brilliant. 

Sonia- How wonderful, twins. Well done hun  

Ally- So glad you’re feeling good- you deserve it hunny. I told you that I have this strong feeling you are gonna get preggers naturally. Ps, any room in your suitcase for a little un?   

Emma- Yay!!! so pleased the little one made it. Congrats and look after yourself now 

Anna-Ah, you have a new little doggie- I LOVE black labs, what’s his name? 

Zuri- Hope you had a good ski. I bet you are excited about FET hun  

Sarah- Ooooch a colonic..... it sounds like it was ok though and you enjoyed      Really pleased you had a positive appointment  at CARE, I really hope that this is your turn sweetie. The new hair sounds lovely. 

Pix- Nice pics from the part of ********, as always, you look bloody stunning. Looks like you had a good time  
Beachy- Oooh, a staff trainee. Good for you chick. Hope you’re ok?  

Purps- How are the stimms going hunny? 

Lainey- I have been thinking about you hunny. So sad for you  

 to Donkey, Suzie, Almond, LW, Wing, Sam, Pops, Mira, LJ, Nix, Fishy, Kate, Jess, Elinor, Nikki2008, Laura, Kazzie, TRacey, Steph, Malini, Hazlenut and everyone else (I do try and remember everyone but sometimes forget   )

Well, I have had a nice weekend so far..... went and got a couple of work tops on Friday evening. Yesterday we went food shopping then had our neighbours/friends over last night for a curry (they know about our TX and are looking after our cats when we are in Turkey)
I had decided to have a drink and let my hair down for a change so I had about 4 glasses of fizzy pink wine/cava type stuff then a glass of wine and lemonade. We were all having a great night and a good laugh at our wedding DVD (mainly my dancing  ) when all of a sudden I just closed my eyes for a second and then BAM, I felt sick as a dog and ended up having to leg it up the stairs to the loo .. I managed to not even make it to the toilet and threw up all over my new white clean towels on the towell radiator and that was it. I spent about 15 mins upstairs being sick and when I came back down stairs I could only lie on the sofa. Needless to say the party ended pretty quick after that and our friends went home      

How embarrasing eh  Bless them though, they were really concerned. 
I blame the DHEA (or was it that final glass of wine   )

Don't think I'll be drinking like that again in a rush eh 

Love Anne
xxxx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Anne im sorry for laughing but thats ME !!! It was getting beyond a joke that almost everytime i drank i was sick ,it got to the stage that i use to prepare for it before i lay down to sleep ,i have a wee plastic bin in my room so i would empty all the rubbish out of it just incase i needed to puke in it ,its not like the bathroom is miles away (only next door) but you know how it is sometimes you dont always make it   Good luck with your tx in Turkey ,they seem to be getting very good results there ...will be keeping a close eye on how it goes for you.When do you start?? 
Hope the ole hangover isnt too bad
Emma


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I know its a tough day for some of your ladies so just popped in to gve you all a big hug.  

XXX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Emma-   Hangover is fine strangely  . Have made a lovely beef stew and dumplings   and done 4 loads of washing so feeling fine now  

Hi Laura


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Laura I bet you are loving your first mothers day have you been spoilt?  xx

Anne hope you are feeling better! x

Emma congrats on having your little embie on board, hope the 2WW doesn't drive you bonkers

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the weekend

x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Sinny - hello my old cycle bud. Red bob sounds fab! When will you be   again? Assuming af behaves I'll be down regged in April with ec/et end of May.

Anne - can't remember the last time I was sick through drink...its the worst feeling! 

Emma - congrats on being pupo, keeping everything crossed for you!   

Mag - well done on managing so well at the party  

Hi everyone

Sorry I've not been around much, been busy with our new fur baby. Will post a pic as soon as dh down loads the photos. We have both fallen in love with him. Whenever I put him down to play he just climbs over me and nuzzles in, so so cute He's tiny, 7 pounds, but he's a gun dog and as a breed they tend to be a bit smaller thank standard labs. Not that he will be tiny for long. He's going to the toilet outside today...we're so proud!   DH is so lovely with him, makes me realise what a lovely Dad he would make. We've called him Benji


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Just wanted to pop in - have been ill again and had laryngitus since a week last thursday. Didn't go to the dr and it's now infected, went to emergency dr yesterday as I was such a mess!  I hope it clears up by friday as I have to go in for a hysteroscopy.

Lainey, I'm so, so sorry  

Love to you all  

Donkey xx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Lainey, am so so sorry to hear your news, it's just not fair.  Lots of love to you  

Ally, good luck with your BMS this weekend and your follie!

Anne, I hope you're feeling ok after your drinking session!

Donkey and Mag, sorry you're both unwell, hope you're feeling beter soon x

Sobroody, how exciting about your new pup, I bet he's gorgeous, I would so love a dog.


I've had such a lovely weekend away, I went to stay with a friend on their farm in Norfolk, whilst DH was away skiing.  Got back at lunch time today to find that we've been burgled.  Can't believe it!  So we've had police officers here all afternoon dusting down for fingerprints.  Luckily theres not too much mess at all, but I've been spraying everywhere with the dettox as I can't bare to think of somebody having been here, scary.

Anyway hope everyone's had a good weekend in the sun

Love to everyone

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hazel - Oh no... [email protected]! whata horibble thing to happen! 

Zuri - I went to bed this morning for a 3 hour snooze and was woken with a cuppa... thats being spoilt at the moment! Did have flowers and having a BBQ now.  An 8 hour sleep would have been nicer!!  

Em - Great news.  'It only takes one'! 

Anne - Hang over? you? Surely not!

Lainey -  

XX


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks girls for the good wishes.
LauraB i see you have triplets WOW ..hard work i would imagine but im sure you wouldnt change it for the world.Your right it only takes one ,so why shouldnt it be ME  ,trying to stay really positive ,when i think back to how i felt on Monday past ,i just cant believe that i even got an egg never mind an embryo  
Hazlenut OMG how disgusting to think that some   has been in your home ,makes me very angry.Keep safe hun.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hazlenut- The f'ers. There are some real [email protected] out there. I've been burgled twice in different houses so I know how it feels. Take care hun  

Laura- I know, me- of all people can you believe it        . I decided b0 llocks to it, I'm gonna have a drinky poo before I pop off to Turkey and look what happens to me. 
Hope you and the chippers are enjoying the sunshine


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello everyone and Happy Monday morning in advance (am always like a little kid on Sunday nite, quietly dreading Monday morning feeling...). No particular change on candida front though I can at least hold a thought today for longer than a second...still sound like I have a large hardboiled sweet stuck in the corner of my mouth...Didint really go out today so unaffected by the M' day scenes, managed to be quite detached from it...

Sarah - you sound in such good form and the colonic - well you may have sold me ...will have to find out the details...

Emma - am so pleased for you!

Anne - least you were in your own house for that a healthy bout of vomiting! You poor thing...

Sobroody -  your benji sounds like a real joy!

Donkey -  Hope it clears up soon...

Hazlenut - Thats awful for you, hope they didnt get much and you get over it quickly

Big hugs to everyone else 
xxxxxxMAG


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Anne -   Good for you! I think its important to let our hair down. It sounds as though that sicky feeling didn't last long which is good. YOu must be getting really excited/nervous - its not long now. I'm sure you will share with us how things are going and how wonderful Turkey is. 

Hazelnut -   that's really awful - hope they catch them

Emma - good for you foR getting through that. I thought I was going to have the same problem. I had a dummy et at my previous clinic and before I went for et at our current clinic I warned them that my cervix was described as a pinhole so they got someone really experienced to do and it went fine. Enjoy being PUPO!   

Lainey - I hope you're ok.  

Donkey - sorry to hear that you've been feeling ill. I hope you get better soon.  

Sarah - your fur baby sounds gorgeous I really am jealous  

 to everyone.

 I survived mother's day. In previous years it wasn't such a problem but this year was hard. I tried to be constructive though - I spend hours at the gym where there is no mention of mother's day.

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Big   to everyone on Mothers Day.

Emma - congrats with the embie!!  

Anna - congrats on your fur baby!! He sounds gorgeous  

Laura - hope your first mothers day was a great one  

Suzie - well done for surviving today and sending you a big  

Anne - poor you    

Donkey - hope you are all better soon  

Lainey -  

Love to everyone!  xx


----------



## Hazelnut (Jan 30, 2009)

Morning everyone!

Thanks for all your lovely messages.  I didn't sleep brilliantly last night thinking about what had happened.  I had to get up to go to the toilet and was so scared!

Well tonight I've got my first Consultant appointment since getting my results, so I'm really scared about that too and what's going to be said.  I feel like burying my head in the sand, don't really want to admit there's a problem!

Hope you all have a good monday xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Morning !!

Hazelnut - i meant to say last night how sorry i was at your news.  It must be devastating.  Did they take much?

Hope tonight goes ok. Thinking of you


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

How are we today?

Hazlenut -   it will get easier hun

Hi Ali  

xxxxxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Morning All,

Hazelnut - Good luck for your cons appt. They're not easy but the anticipation amy well be harder.  

Hi Ali, Anne.

Hope everyone has a great day!

Love, Suzie.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello girls,

Good weekend?  

Anne: Oh poor you for being sick after a good night! I am like you, can’t drink a lot and alcohol never agrees with me.  
Yes we had a great time on Saturday evening hon thanks and I enjoyed myself without a sip of alcohol! Thanks for the compliment re pics.

Ally: It seems like you and I will be doing the 2ww at the same time. I ovulated on Sunday as well which was day 21! Not sure how good 21 day old egg will be but we still did lots of BMS to cover our bases. 

Hazelnut: How awful hon! Hope you are OK and the police find those [email protected] soon. 

Lainey: Hope you are OK honey. I’ve been thinking about you. 

Sam: I am with you re pregnant women – I can’t bear looking at them. I have a new habit now where my eyes just focus on women’s bellies to see if they are pregnant. How sick am I becoming? 

Sarah: Your colonic experience makes me want to get one done even more. I wanted to do it but wasn’t sure how uncomfortable it might be but after reading your post I’ll find a place and book a session today. 

Malini: Thanks for the PM. I hope you are felling better today. 

Emma: Congratulations on being a PUPO lady!   Enjoy your .

Mag: Great FSH drop! Good luck with your appointment. 

Sonia: Twins – how very nice! Congratulations!

Zuri: Skiing at the weekend makes me sooo jealous! I wish lived near a mountain. 

Nothing much to report from me, other than ovulating on day 21! Lots of   at the weekend, it’s not bad for a frijid eh? 

Pix xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- here's a question about BMS....... I had my line on my ovulation stick last Thursday (CD 11) so we did some BMSing on Thursday night and Friday night (Friday night was agony as my right ovary was in so much pain) 
I didn't manage it on Saturday night for alcohol reasons    ....  am worried now that I have missed out as we didn't do it on Saturday night too.
What do you think?
xxxxx
Glad you had nice time hun


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi hon,

It sounds like you   at the right time – don't worry.
Swimmers can live up to 72 hours (max) so the day before, on the day of OV and the day after OV is the best time to have sex but that means 3 days of    which I find a bit much for both Mike  and I !! I know some people say the every other day is better to give men time to produce   so who knows!

My monitor showed ov yesterday so we   Saturday,Sunday and I have one more to go tonight before the closure of this month's BMS.  

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pixie75 said:


> I have one more to go tonight before the closure of this month's BMS.
> 
> xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I've told you i was a pyscho frijid with a tashe!! My poor DH!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

aren't we all eh    actually, I don't have a tashe but I DO have a rather large spot on my cheek bone, almost like a second cheek bone has grown over night


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh no!!   rub some toothpaste on it tonight - I read it in a magazine which said toothpaste help spots to dry quickly. Worth a try!

Where is everyone today? You scared everyone with your spot didn't you?   

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

It was either my spot or my puking antics on Saturday night    
Did you get your answers from Romina by the way?
She emailed me on saturday with my Q's all answered bless her
xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne G said:


> It was either my spot or my puking antics on Saturday night


   You are a classy bird, you are! 

Yes R emailed me on Friday with all the answers but I'm still confused   She will suggest a brain transplant for me before the IVF I reckon!

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Classy doesn't even come close   
What you confused about hun?
xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Not much actually hon, I just need to put all the notes together and then they'll make sense i reckon. Just confused about how long I need to use the Femara for?

So if you've ovulated on Thursday/Friday your AF will arrive on 2nd/3rd April and you will need to be in Turkey on day 9 which is 11th/12th April right?

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi hun,
I have to take 2 x femara a day 12 hours apart for 14 days.

Well, it looks like I ovu a bit earlier than normal but my cycles are 28 days so day one should be on the 6th but I may be early i guess. Dunno
xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Afternoon ladies!

Just a quick one, firstly Ally, love the fact that you'll be checking on me from thailand! But lady, forget about us we'll still be here when you get home, just focus on you and ben having a lovely holiday!

Had day 6 scan today and it was good news!!

1x 15 1x 14 1 x 11mm follies on one side with a tiddler of an 8mm they hope will catch up and on other side 1x10 1x11 1x 12, 

They are getting a bit big so immediatly gave me a mega 3mg dose of cetrotide at the clinic which should apparently keep things un ovulated till friday at least! 

Lining was 8mm and they took bloods but probably wont call me with results as they wont change anything

Got to continue injecting menopur 6 amps and back for scan on thursday!

Sorry for such a me post! just so excited as first ivf got 1 follie 2nd ivf got 2 so to have 6/7 is so shocking for me!!

Love to all

Sxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

hi girlies are you having a nice chat  always so informative you two, toothpaste on spots, sex 3 times a month hehehe

Pix at least your hubby is getting some! or you for that matter, now that i know my one and only tube is dud BMS is off the cards which means sex is off the cards at the moment for poor hubby! I am taking a well earned rest after 3 and a half years  I know it aint ever going to work so sex has gone back to purely fun... wish I could get it back to that way 

So I am ovulating today as did trigger on saturday - was surprised my consultant didn't warn us not to have sex (maybe he didn't as he knows it aint gonna happen anyway) but I had 2 follies showing on scan so if we had had sex they could have (if tube was functioning) been fertilised and then the frozen embies go back on Wed so it seems a bit lax of him not to have warned us not to have nookie don't you think?

Are you getting excited about turkey Anne? and you too Pix? will you be there at the same time at all? We have decided to do one more cycle with clinic here and possible another FET if we have any to freeze after the next one (thats if this doesn't work) then we'll do a third fresh cycle in Turkey I think and any further FETS there if we have that chance then we are calling it a day, decided we need to have a cut off point in sight and call it a day - can't afford to go for cycle after cycle chasing a dream if it hasn't happened after a 3rd fresh and FET cycle

Didn't end up going skiing Pix  was a bit pee'd off with hubby, it was the last chance i could go before FET and both days he couldn't be bothered, we had glorious weather too so would have been stunning up in the mountains - took pooch for 2 long walks instead

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow purps thats fantastic news!!! so so happy for you, sounds like you are on your way to a PR bumper crop  so about 8 follies are showing, I can imagine how elated you must be feeling, praying you get lots of nice eggies at EC

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purps- yay!!! brilliant news Mrs  

Hi Z- Sorry about your weekend  .  I am getting excited I guess yes


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Purple: Wow! Amazing news hon. Well done on those follies. It goes to show if you pick the right month you can get better results. What was your AFC if you don't mind me asking.

Zuri: I really hope FET will work for you hon. You can still go to Istanbul for a city break.  
Re not skiing this weekend:Your DH's way of getting his own back for not getting enough sex I reckon 

Anne: so Femara all the way upto the EC almost? She said they'll decide on mine depending on how stimming goes.
Have you sorted out your clinic here hon/blood tests etc? Did you find out how long blood results take? 

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

you could be right Pix i wouldn't put it past him he's been sulking for a while now


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- yep, looks like it wil up to Ec then. Who is your doc?
I am going to Coventry CRM hun, I will have very early scans so bloods should be back early afternoon.
I will then email/fax Rom.

I am not gonna buy all my drugs in one go just in case by some miracle I have got preggers this month.... highly unlikely but stranger things happen eh


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

New home this way ladies  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=182099.0

Maz x


----------

